# News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer



## System (23. Juni 2009)

*News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,687982


----------



## Bohne1989 (23. Juni 2009)

auf was für tolle Ideen kommt die CDU denn noch alles.
Ich glaub die kommen bald noch auf die Idee jeden für ein paar Monate in den Knast zu Speeren als vorsorge falls jemand mal eine Straftat begeht


----------



## Aithir (23. Juni 2009)

Eine Internetsperre für Raubkopierer hört sich gut an, allerdings ist es doch fraglich, ob sich das mit dem Datenschutz vereinbaren läßt. 

DIe Internetsperre für angebliche Killerspiele ist noch utopischer, besonders da weder FDP, Grüne oder SPD hier mitmachen werden.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wir leben echt in einem Land, welches von geisteskranken und realitätsentfremdeten Kreaturen regiert wird.   

Piratenpartei FTW!  

By the Way wer will überhaupt auf welche Weise feststellen wer Raubkopiert hat, bei P2P mag das ja noch durch Abzocker Firmen wie ProMedia möglich sein aber bei OneKlickHostern haben die 0 Chance.


----------



## sandman2003 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

1. verstößt das alles bzw gerät in konflikt mit dem grundgesetz

2. wie wollt ihr das umsetzten?wieviele leute sollen das "kontrollieren" 

lacherlich.. zensursula^^


naja schaun wa ma...


----------



## KONNAITN (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				System am 23.06.2009 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Die CDU will, dass die Internet-Provider den Usern die Zugänge sperren dürfen, die illegal Musik oder Filme herunterladen.


Nur Musik oder Filme? Ah, na dann is ja gut. 

So ein Schmarrn.


----------



## Real-Tobi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

In Frankreich gab es genau das selbe Gesetz. Es ist vor dem Verfassungsgericht kläglich gescheitert! Ihr braucht da kein Bedenken zu haben das wird nur ein Wahlversprechen was nicht zu halten ist! 

PIRATEN WÄHLEN!


----------



## r1pperx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Sperren, sperren, sperren.

Weder umsetzbar, noch kann man Leute, die sich wirklich damit beschäftigen, davon abhalten.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Aithir am 23.06.2009 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Internetsperre für Raubkopierer hört sich gut an, allerdings ist es doch fraglich, ob sich das mit dem Datenschutz vereinbaren läßt.


Das HADOPI Konzept wurde in Frankreich für verfassungswidrig erklärt, da ein Zugang zum Internet für die freie Informationsbeschaffung, welche eine Säule der Demokratie darstellt, unentbehrlich ist.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Real-Tobi am 23.06.2009 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> In Frankreich gab es genau das selbe Gesetz. Es ist vor dem Verfassungsgericht kläglich gescheitert! Ihr braucht da kein Bedenken zu haben das wird nur ein Wahlversprechen was nicht zu halten ist!
> 
> PIRATEN WÄHLEN!



Obwohl ich mir vorstellen könnte das das hier in Deutschland durchgehen könnte, da die Bevölkerung hier echt zum größtenteil zu ängstlich und blöd ist, sich gegen irgendwas zu wehren. Die lassen hier echt alles mit sich machen.

Ach ja, PIRATEN WÄHLEN! - die einzige Partei welche noch ein halbwegs realistisches Werte und Rechtsempfinden hat.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 23.06.2009 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Aithir am 23.06.2009 09:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also das sei mal dahin gestellt, ob der eigene Zugang (!) zum Internet eine Säule der Demokratie darstellt.  

Es ist ihm ja nicht verboten einen PC zu benutzen oder eben bei einem Bekannten / Internetcafé etc. im Internet zu surfen.

Ich erinner mich da an die ersten Fälle des 'Cybercrimes' in den 80'er und Amerika.
Da wurde dir verboten einen PC zu besitzen und einen zu bedienen.  

Ich find die Forderung in Ordnung ... jemand, der seine Säule der Demokratie ( ich finds immernoch witzig! ) zum Laden benutzt, kann auch darauf verzichten. 

Übrigens, warum sollte das mit dem Datenschutz kollidieren? Wenn jemand Schulden hat, wird das auch in der Schufa vermerkt & andere Wohnungsbaugesellschaften / Vermieter etc. haben Zugriff auf die Schufa und beurteilen aufgrund der Daten, ob der Interessent eine Wohnung bekommt oder nicht.

Warum nicht so eine Datenbank für Kopierer einrichten?


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich mir vorstellen könnte das das hier in Deutschland durchgehen könnte, da die Bevölkerung hier echt zum größtenteil zu ängstlich und blöd ist, sich gegen irgendwas zu wehren. Die lassen hier echt alles mit sich machen.


Wieso war mir klar, dass sich Leute wie du negativ ( im Allgemeinen ) zu diesem Thema äußern? Hmmm.   



> Ach ja, PIRATEN WÄHLEN! - die einzige Partei welche noch ein halbwegs realistisches Werte und Rechtsempfinden hat.


Das soll jetzt kein Politikgebäshe werden, aber wärst du so nett und würdest mal weiterdenken? Was hat denn die Piratenpartei noch für ein Wahlprogramm?   

Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir in Deutschland im Moment keine anderen Sorgen haben außer das sich eine Partei für die kostenlose Verbreitung von Material im Internet einsetzt.

Übrigens ... was sagst du als Piratenparteiwähler zum neuesten, bekannten Mitglied Herrn Tauss? :-o


----------



## Seebaer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Je mehr ich lese was Politiker von sich geben, umso mehr mehr bekomme ich den Drang mir eine Waffe zu kaufen und Amok zu laufen. Und damit kommen wir auf den Kernpunkt für Amokläufe....


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso war mir klar, dass sich Leute wie du negativ ( im Allgemeinen ) zu diesem Thema äußern? Hmmm.



Und wieso war mir klar, das neoliberale Leute wie du einem solchen Quatsch beipflichten würden? Wenn du nicht siehst, das wir hier geradewegs in ein chinesisches Zensurinternet reinschlittern, dann hast du echt scheuklappen auf den Augen    



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll jetzt kein Politikgebäshe werden, aber wärst du so nett und würdest mal weiterdenken? Was hat denn die Piratenpartei noch für ein Wahlprogramm?
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir in Deutschland im Moment keine anderen Sorgen haben außer das sich eine Partei für die kostenlose Verbreitung von Material im Internet einsetzt.
> 
> Übrigens ... was sagst du als Piratenparteiwähler zum neuesten, bekannten Mitglied Herrn Tauss? :-o



Die Piraten haben durchaus noch einiges mehr im Programm als das Urheberrecht, das kann man aber auch hier nachlesen:

http://wiki.piratenpartei.de/Parteiprogramm

Die Partei ist ja noch neu, aber die Ansätze gefallen mir auf jedenfall schon mal 10.000 X besser, als der neoliberale Kapitalistenmüll der CDU.

Ach ja, solange nichts bewiesen ist, ist Herr Tauss für mich unschuldig. Sollte er aber auch nur ansatzweise für schuldig gesprochen werden, wäre ich natürlich dafür ihn sofort aus der Partei auszuschließen.


----------



## Neonscout (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> Was hat denn die Piratenpartei noch für ein Wahlprogramm?
> 
> Übrigens ... was sagst du als Piratenparteiwähler zum neuesten, bekannten Mitglied Herrn Tauss? :-o




Schön, dass jemand diese zwei Aspekte in diesen einseitigen Diskussionen auch mal erwähnt. Besonders Letzterer, beachtet man das heikle Thema um das es geht und die eindeutige Gesetzeslage bezüglich des Besitzes dieses Materials. Das stösst einem die "ich hab doch nur recherchiert" Aussage massivst bitter auf, aber es ist natürlich kein Wunder, dass der Betreffende sich gegen Kontrolle diesbezüglich wehrt!

@Topic: Internetverbot für Raubkopierer? Logisch und richtig! Ich könnte k****'* wenn man in Computer Foren wie selbstverständlich liest, dass haufenweise Leute darüber reden, dass sie sich Spiele und Filme illegal saugen, Cracks einsetzen etc. Natrülich ist es nicht vergleichbar mit Kapitalverbrechen, aber es bleibt eine Straftat und die Selbstverständlichkeit mit der so viele es "machen" ist auch ein Indiz für ein immer geringer werdendes soziales, moralisches und rechtliches Verantwortungsbewusstsein. Das ist genauso armselig, wie die Trottel die mit 150km/h durch eine Ortschaft brettern und dann sagen sie hätten ja aufgepasst und würden schon bremsen wenn ein Kind auf die Strasse läuft, außerdem fahren sie doch schon so lange Auto Aber den kümmerlichen einen Monat Fahrverbot finden sie dann unverschämt!


----------



## Slaughter78 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

In Zeiten wo die Weltwirtschaft vor die Hunde geht und tausende Familienväter in Deutschland ihren Arbeitsplatz unverschuldet verlieren und nicht mehr wissen wie sie ihre Familie ernähren sollen und ihr Häuser verlieren ( es lebe Harz4!!) haben diese Pisser keine anderen Sorgen!?!?!
EIN HOCH AUF DIE DEUTSCHEN POLITIKER!!!
UND DIE VOLLIDIOTEN, DIE DIESE AFFEN IMMER WIEDER WÄHLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, solange nichts bewiesen ist, ist Herr Tauss für mich unschuldig. Sollte er aber auch nur ansatzweise für schuldig gesprochen werden, wäre ich natürlich dafür ihn sofort aus der Partei auszuschließen.




ist der denn wirklich schon mitglied?

du hast zwar recht, dass er bis zum beweis der schuld als unschuldig zu gelten hat, aber die außenwirkung ist doch geradezu fatal für die piratenpartei: 
"ein, des konsums der kinderpornographie beschuldigter, tritt ein in eine partei, die sich gegen das verbot von kionderpornographie im i-net einsetzt, ein." so oder ähnlich wird vermutlich jeder zweite, der sich (noch) nicht näher mit der materie auskennt, die sache deuten (das ist nicht meine meinung, eine belehrung kann also unterbleiben) und die partei noch schneller in eine unseriöse ecke verordnen. 

hat gestern zufällig jemand "unter den linden" gesehen?
ich verlinke mal den stream, wenn er online ist.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Neonscout am 23.06.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Topic: Internetverbot für Raubkopierer? Logisch und richtig! Ich könnte k****'* wenn man in Computer Foren wie selbstverständlich liest, dass haufenweise Leute darüber reden, dass sie sich Spiele und Filme illegal saugen, Cracks einsetzen etc. Natrülich ist es nicht vergleichbar mit Kapitalverbrechen, aber es bleibt eine Straftat und die Selbstverständlichkeit mit der so viele es "machen" ist auch ein Indiz für ein immer geringer werdendes soziales, moralisches und rechtliches Verantwortungsbewusstsein. Das ist genauso armselig, wie die Trottel die mit 150km/h durch eine Ortschaft brettern und dann sagen sie hätten ja aufgepasst und würden schon bremsen wenn ein Kind auf die Strasse läuft, außerdem fahren sie doch schon so lange Auto Aber den kümmerlichen einen Monat Fahrverbot finden sie dann unverschämt!



Warum Menschen so handeln hat immer und überall seine Gründe. 

Wenn immer weniger Geld vorhanden ist und die Preise hoch sind sowie die Möglichkeit zum sicheren Download da ist wird es getan...PUNKT. Jeder sucht immer für sich den sicheren Vorteil, das wird auch ewig so bleiben, vor allem bei einem System das auf Leistung und eine (der Stärkere und Reichere) gewinnt Mentalität fördert.

Wenn plötzlich auf der geraden Autobahn ohne Grund ein Tempolimit von 80 km/h für Blitzer-Abzockgründe da ist dann wird dort trotzdem weiter 150 km/h gefahren. Das ist nun mal so, solange die Gerechtigkeitswaage nicht eindeutig ausgeglichen ist zwischen Reich - Arm, Staat - Bürger etc. Dies sind alles keine Rechtfertigungen, sondern einfach nur die Gründe.

Kein Mensch mit einem gesunden Rechts- und Gefahrenbewusstsein wird bei einer Schule inner 30er Zone 60 fahren.


----------



## KONNAITN (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das sei mal dahin gestellt, ob der eigene Zugang (!) zum Internet eine Säule der Demokratie darstellt.
> 
> Ich find die Forderung in Ordnung ... jemand, der seine Säule der Demokratie ( ich finds immernoch witzig! ) zum Laden benutzt, kann auch darauf verzichten.


Ich verstehe nicht warum du diesen Säulen-Vergleich so witzig findest. Freie Medien sind nun mal ein wichtiger Bestandteil in einer funktionierenden Demokratie, und dazu gehört natürlich, und ganz besonders auch das Internet. Gerade wenn man im Moment in den Iran sieht (oder auch nach China), sieht man doch welch hohen Stellenwert das Internet in Ländern mit staatlich gelenkten Medien inzwischen hat. 
Auch wenn "Säule der Demokratie" vielleicht etwas pathetisch klingt, wenn alle anderen Medien wegfallen, bleibt eben nur noch das Netz.


----------



## HLP-Andy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erinner mich da an die ersten Fälle des 'Cybercrimes' in den 80'er und Amerika.
> Da wurde dir verboten einen PC zu besitzen und einen zu bedienen.


Von einem ordentlich Gericht. Hier geht es darum, dass Provider auf Verdacht den Internetzugang sperren dürfen. Ohne Verfahren. Ohne Feststellung, wer überhaupt den Download durchgeführt hat. Damit würde der Besitzer X des Internetzugangs verantwortlich gemacht, wenn Person Y diesen für das Laden von Raubkopien nutzt. Das ist völliger Irrsin.




			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll jetzt kein Politikgebäshe werden, aber wärst du so nett und würdest mal weiterdenken? Was hat denn die Piratenpartei noch für ein Wahlprogramm?
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir in Deutschland im Moment keine anderen Sorgen haben außer das sich eine Partei für die kostenlose Verbreitung von Material im Internet einsetzt.


Aus diesem Grund würde ich sie auch nicht wählen, *aber* für alle die sonst gar nicht wählen gehen würden, ist es immernoch die bessere Alternative um den Protest zu formulieren, als einfach zuhause zu bleiben. (Oder gar aufgrund der Unwählbarkeit von etablierten Parteien Extremisten wie die NPD zu stärken. Siehe Österreich, wo es zur rechtsextremen FPÖ keine alternative Protestpartei gibt und die bei der letzten Parlamentswahl bereits Platz 1 bei den Jungwählern (insgesamt 18 erreicht hat!)


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ach ja, PIRATEN WÄHLEN! - die einzige Partei welche noch ein halbwegs realistisches Werte und Rechtsempfinden hat.
> 
> 
> Das soll jetzt kein Politikgebäshe werden, aber wärst du so nett und würdest mal weiterdenken? Was hat denn die Piratenpartei noch für ein Wahlprogramm?
> ...



?häh? und die größte sorge ist momentan das unzensierte internet oder wie?
die cdu fährt seit jahren ein überwachungsstaatspaket. wüsste nicht wem das "momentan" oder "überhaupt" was nutzen sollte.
wie schon im artikel steht, halten leute vom fach von solchen sperren gar nichts.
die einzigen die sowas ständig fordern sind lobbygruppen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 23.06.2009 09:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die freie Informationsbeschaffung ist eine Säule der Demokratie, nicht der Internetzugang. Aber eben jener stellt heutzutage die wichtigste Form der Informationsbeschaffung - und oftmals Meinungsäußerung - dar und geniesst daher einen gewissen Schutz. 
Das Gericht urteilte:
"_Freedom of expression and communication is so valuable that its exercise is a prerequisite for democracy and one of the guarantees of respect for other rights and freedoms and attacks on the exercise of this freedom must be necessary, appropriate and proportionate to the aim pursued_."

Das Gebot der Verhältnismäßigkeit, welches auch in Deutschland gilt.

Allerdings hatte ich in meiner Aussage ein "unter Anderem" vergessen, denn das Primärargument des Gerichtes war, dass eine nicht-judikative Administration mit judikativen Rechten versehen wurde und in ihrem Handeln das Prinzip "innocent until proven guilty" vollkommen ignoriert wurde. Nutzer mussten durch Klagen ihre Unschuld beweisen, nicht anders herum.

Wird das ganze explizit in jedem Fall über einen Richterbeschluss laufen gelassen, fällt dieses Argument weg. Ob dann die Verhältnismäßgkeit gegeben ist, darüber haben wir definitiv andere Ansicht, wie dein Smilie recht deutlich impliziert.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

mal was in allgemeiner sache:
*wenn hier noch länger in diesem maße die rede von vollidioten/ pissern und dass man mal "im b-tag amoklaufen müsste"- ist, behalten wir uns vor, den thread zu schliessen und ggf die ein oder andere verwarnung auszusprechen bzw accounts sofort stillzulegen. 
ja, das wäre dann auch ZENSUR, ihr dürft euch dann also gerne ungerecht behandelt fühlen.*

also wirklich, wo sind wir denn hier?


----------



## BassiSchwarz (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Neonscout am 23.06.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > @Topic: Internetverbot für Raubkopierer? Logisch und richtig! Ich könnte k****'* wenn man in Computer Foren wie selbstverständlich liest, dass haufenweise Leute darüber reden, dass sie sich Spiele und Filme illegal saugen, Cracks einsetzen etc. Natrülich ist es nicht vergleichbar mit Kapitalverbrechen, aber es bleibt eine Straftat und die Selbstverständlichkeit mit der so viele es "machen" ist auch ein Indiz für ein immer geringer werdendes soziales, moralisches und rechtliches Verantwortungsbewusstsein. (...)
> >
> >
> > Den Verfall von Moral und Verantwortungsbewusstsein sieht man doch am deutlichsten bei unseren Politikern. Die sind meiner Meinung nach absolut keine Vorbilder mehr. Wieso sollte sich denn der normale Bürger an die Gesetze halten, wenn er sieht, dass die Leute, die ihn regieren, das auch nicht tun.
> > ...


----------



## danmage (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 23.06.2009 09:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Cybercrimes" der 80er in den USA kann man jetzt nicht unbedingt als Grundlage für die moderne europäische Rechtssprechung nehmen.

Und nicht zu vergessen die Abgabe auf Massenspeicher und Vervielfältigungsgeräte soll augeweitet werden:  http://www.heise.de/resale/Einigung-bei-Urheberabgabe-fuer-USB-Sticks-in-Sicht--/news/meldung/140917

Dabei ist noch die Frage der Verhältismäßigkeit von Strafen und Sanktionen noch nicht geklärt. Die Film- und Musiklobby scheint aber mit ihren Kampagnen schon einen großen Eindruck hinterlassen zu haben, in denen Filesharer als Schwerkriminelle dargestellt werden.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KONNAITN am 23.06.2009 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.06.2009 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Demokratie und die Möglichkeit der Informationsbeschaffung gab es Jahre & Jahrzehnte vor dem Internet. Darum find ich diese Formulierung so witzig weil sie suggeriert, dass erst das Internet eine Säule der Demokratie darstellt.

Ich hoffe ich hab dir damit deutlich gemacht warum ich die Formulierung "das Internet [...]" so witzig fand. 



> Gerade wenn man im Moment in den Iran sieht (oder auch nach China), sieht man doch welch hohen Stellenwert das Internet in Ländern mit staatlich gelenkten Medien inzwischen hat.


Hab ich das Gegenteil behauptet? Nein.
Hab ich mich für eine Sperrung des Internets ausgesprochen? Nein.
Hab ich mich für eine Zensierung des Internets ausgesprochen? Nein.

Die Liste könnt ich ewig und drei Tage fortsetzen.



> Auch wenn "Säule der Demokratie" vielleicht etwas pathetisch klingt, wenn alle anderen Medien wegfallen, bleibt eben nur noch das Netz.


Das ist in diesem Fall arg am Thema vorbei argumentiert, findest du nicht?
Es geht hier um den speziellen Fall:
Person XYZ kopiert im großen Stil. Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt, Person XYZ wird rechtskräftig verurteilt. Wenn es dann die Möglichkeit gibt, eine Internetsperre für Privatpersonen im Sinne des Anschlusses gibt ... seh ich kein größeres Problem darin.

Ich sag nochmal, wenn derjenige sein Recht auf freie Informationsbeschaffung, die ihr alle so betont, damit nutzt, um urheberrechtl. Material zuladen und dafür rechtskräftig (!) verurteilt wird ... ist für mich so eine Strafe ( und sei sie nur temporär ) durchaus akzeptabel.

HLP-Andy:
Wie du meinem Text entnehmen kannst beziehe ich mich natürlich auf Fälle die ordnungsgemäß vor einem dt. Gericht verhandelt werden. Natürlich nicht auf "gutdünken" irgendwelcher Behörden / Politiker oder anderen Stellen.

Das sollte eigentlich klar sein, oder? :-o


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 09:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine neue kleine Partei steht ja schon grundsätztlich unter dem Vedacht, unseriös zu sein besonders dann, wenn sie ein im Verhältniss zur Koalition alternatives Programm parat hat. Erschwerend kommt hier noch der Name dazu: PIRATENpartei...also der Name ist echt unglücklich gewählt, und das sage auch ich als befürworter der Partei. Er suggeriert gleich etwas kriminelles und verbotenes auch wenn das natürlich nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## MightymUh (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Ich kann es nicht mehr hören jeden Tag liest 
man etwas über die Geistige Inkontinez, 
irgendwelcher Politiker die meinen sich in der 
Öffentlichkeit wichtig machen zu müssen, 
damit die unaufgeklärte ältere Gesellschaft 
ein neues Hassbild bekommt, um von den 
eigentlichen Problemen abzulenken.

Als hätte dieses Land nicht genug 
schwierigkeiten....Nein wir müssen uns noch 
zusätzliche Probleme schaffen die nun 
wirklich nicht die Apokalypse herauf 
beschwören.

Und das einige sich für diese Zensur hier 
ausprechen, kann ich nicht verstehen. 
Raubkopien sind bestimmt etwas was nicht 
nötig sein muss, doch jede Sperre etc. 
bedeutet ein Eingriff in die Privatsphäre von 
Inetbenutzern.

Wenn ihr damit leben könnt, lasst euch eins 
sagen: " Es wird nicht dabei bleiben!!!"
Wenn man anfängt diesen Leuten das 
durchgehen zu lassen werden sie immer 
weiter gehen...


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 23.06.2009 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Feststellung, wer überhaupt den Download durchgeführt hat. Damit würde der Besitzer X des Internetzugangs verantwortlich gemacht, wenn Person Y diesen für das Laden von Raubkopien nutzt.


In Österreich gibt es die Anonymverfügung beim Schnellfahren. Der Autobesitzer bekommt die Strafe, außer er "petzt" denjenigen der an dem Tag gefahren ist.
Und für meinen Internetzugang bin ich wohl genauso verantwortlich.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Erschwerend kommt hier noch der Name dazu: PIRATENpartei...also der Name ist echt unglücklich gewählt, und das sage auch ich als befürworter der Partei.




ebenfalls richtig, den namen zu übernehmen war ein fehler.
und den parteizutritt hätte man, für meine begriffe, definitiv zurückstellen müssen, auch wenn es vielleicht aller ehren wert ist, nicht nur auf die außendarstellung abzuzielen.
nur leider kann sich das eine, noch dazu junge, partei einfach nicht leisten.


----------



## Slaughter78 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> mal was in allgemeiner sache:
> *wenn hier noch länger in diesem maße die rede von vollidioten/ pissern und dass man mal "im b-tag amoklaufen müsste"- ist, behalten wir uns vor, den thread zu schliessen und ggf die ein oder andere verwarnung auszusprechen bzw accounts sofort stillzulegen.
> ja, das wäre dann auch ZENSUR, ihr dürft euch dann also gerne ungerecht behandelt fühlen.*
> 
> also wirklich, wo sind wir denn hier?




Sorry für meine Wortwahl, aber bei solch einem Thema denke ich halt mitlerweile so, aber vielleicht können das nur Leute nachvollziehen, die selber direkt betroffen sind!
Egal ob die Mittelschicht abgeschafft wird und es in Deutschland bald nur noch ARM und REICH gibt, hauptsache wir verbieten die bösen Killerspiele! 
Unsere politik in Deutschland stinkt gegen den Himmel!!!
 
Meine Meinung


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				danmage am 23.06.2009 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> "Cybercrimes" der 80er in den USA kann man jetzt nicht unbedingt als Grundlage für die moderne europäische Rechtssprechung nehmen.


Ich weiß. Ich wollte es lediglich zur "Belustigung" erwähnen, nicht das ich solche Urteile für gut befinde.

Ich habe auch weiter geschrieben, dass ich nicht möchte, dass den Leuten der Zugang zum Internet verboten wird. Ganz und garnicht. Darum auch das Beispiel mit Internetcafé, Freunde oder ggf. sogar Arbeit.


----------



## HLP-Andy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy:
> Wie du meinem Text entnehmen kannst beziehe ich mich natürlich auf Fälle die ordnungsgemäß vor einem dt. Gericht verhandelt werden. Natürlich nicht auf "gutdünken" irgendwelcher Behörden / Politiker oder anderen Stellen.
> 
> Das sollte eigentlich klar sein, oder? :-o


Auch nach mehrmaligen Lesen konnte ich nichts in deinem Beitrag entdecken, das darauf hinweist. Du antwortest auf ein Posting, wo es um das Gesetz in Frankreich geht, das genauso wie jetzt dieser Vorschlag, kein Gerichtsverfahren vorsieht. Nirgendwo in deinem Text befindet sich auch nur ein einziges Wort, das darauf schließen lässt, dass es anders gemeint sein könnte. Um deine Frage ganz konkret zu beantworten: Nein, es ist nicht klar.

Aber schön dass du es nun klargestellt hast, den letzten Satz hättest du dir allerdings sparen können. Oder?


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Neonscout am 23.06.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlichkeit mit der so viele es "machen" ist auch ein Indiz für ein immer geringer werdendes soziales, moralisches und rechtliches Verantwortungsbewusstsein. Das ist genauso armselig, wie die Trottel die mit 150km/h durch eine Ortschaft brettern und dann sagen sie hätten ja aufgepasst und würden schon bremsen wenn ein Kind auf die Strasse läuft, außerdem fahren sie doch schon so lange Auto Aber den kümmerlichen einen Monat Fahrverbot finden sie dann unverschämt!



ja klar, raubkopierer gefährden ja auch das leben von kindern. sehr gut geschlussfolgert und suuper vergleich!! wenn du glaubst, dass es den weltweiten verfechtern von copyrights und "geistigem eigentum" um moral oder soziale verantwortung geht, bist du aber ziemlich schief gewickelt.
eine kulturflatrate wird gerade von künstlern jeder art seit jahren gefordert. und zwar von denen, denen das geld nicht zu den ohren heraus kommt. aber sowas ist natürlich nicht im sinne der großen labels. 
die einzigen, die mir diesbezüglich einfallen, die wegen raubkopien "wirklich" probleme bekommen haben, sind die pc-spielehersteller. gleichzeitig ist es jedoch auch ein brange, die gerade vom freien internet profitiert hat und profitiert. von daher sollte man meinen, sie seien angehalten über "bessere" lösungswege nachzudenken.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Slaughter78 am 23.06.2009 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für meine Wortwahl, aber bei solch einem Thema denke ich halt mitlerweile so, aber vielleicht können das nur Leute nachvollziehen, die selber direkt betroffen sind!
> Egal ob die Mittelschicht abgeschafft wird und es in Deutschland bald nur noch ARM und REICH gibt, hauptsache wir verbieten die bösen Killerspiele!
> Unsere politik in Deutschland stinkt gegen den Himmel!!!
> 
> Meine Meinung




kein mensch will hier kritische töne verbieten, nur -wie so oft- macht eben der ton die musik. 
und die angesprochenen dinge gehen, unabhängig vom thema (!), einfach nicht.
ich vermute mal, dass das jedem halbwegs normal denkenden eigentlich auch einleuchten sollte.


----------



## Bio-Hazzard (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Slaughter78 am 23.06.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> In Zeiten wo die Weltwirtschaft vor die Hunde geht und tausende Familienväter in Deutschland ihren Arbeitsplatz unverschuldet verlieren und nicht mehr wissen wie sie ihre Familie ernähren sollen und ihr Häuser verlieren ( es lebe Harz4!!) haben diese Pisser keine anderen Sorgen!?!?!
> EIN HOCH AUF DIE DEUTSCHEN POLITIKER!!!
> UND DIE VOLLIDIOTEN, DIE DIESE AFFEN IMMER WIEDER WÄHLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Irgendeinen Affen muss man eben wählen, egal ob er Grün, Rot, oder Schwarz ist... 
Übrigens, unzählige Ausrufezeichen qualifizieren deine Aussage nicht zum "Statement of the Year"....

Aber mal zum Thema. Das ist Wahlkampf und wird er immer bleiben. Fraglich nur welche Zielgruppe man damit erreichen will, die unzähligen Wähler die sich hin und wieder was aus dem Netz laden, oder die, im Vergleich, einzelnen die direkt davon betroffen sind? Ich frag mich ob die Kampagne so sonderlich klug ist.
Krawallpolitik macht eben am meisten aufmerksam. Fraglich allerdings, ob man ein solches Gesetz wirklich verabschieden könnte.

Und da hier ja desöfteren gebrüllt wird, wie böse die Menschen doch sind...

Dazu möchte ich sagen, auch wenn das Argument so alt ist wie die Debatte selbst, dass "Raubkopien" Spiele groß machten, und eine Art "Download" schom immer statt fand. Fragt mal eure Eltern, oder erinnert euch zurück, je nach Alter... Wie vor den Zeiten des Internets Musik besorgt wurde. Das meiste wurde aus dem Radio mitgeschnitten. Das hat beinahe JEDER gemacht. Der Unterschied zu Heute ist nicht die Masse, sondern dass, das man nun besser schätzen kann wie oft es passiert, während es damals im heimischen abgeschirmten Wohnzimmer geschehen ist. Das Internet ist also nicht böse... Die Verfahren existieren doch schon seit Ewigkeiten. Auch Filme.... Wie oft hat man sich einen Film auf VHS-Kasetten aufgenommen, oder auf eine DVD? Man hat damals (zu VHS Zeiten) doch ständig sowas gemacht. Heute laden die meisten stattdessen runter (wobei Aufnahme immernoch weit verbreitet ist), nur weil es hier wieder halbwegs zählbar ist, schreit man laut auf. Denn wenn man sagen kann "ca. 2000000 haben den FIlm runtergeladen", kann man daraus besser das Geld berechnen, das einem "durch die Lappen" ging als wenn man sagt "VIele haben den Film aufgenommen".

Das ist so der ziemlich einzige Unterschied. Wenn man bedenkt wie oft aufgenommen wurde kann man nicht mal davon sprechen das es jetzt bedeutend öfter geschieht. Betrachten wir jemanden der 2-3 Filme am Tag auf VHS spielte, so kommt es ungefähr dem Nahe der sich 2-3 Filme am Tag herunterlädt. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die mehr runterladen, nur um den FIlm zu haben o.ä.,  im Kern ist es ähnlich.

Bedenkt man dann noch, das der Trend sich dahin entwickelt, gerade Spielern zu verbieten sich Spiele ausleihen und somit testen zu dürfen, bekämpft man Feuer mit Benzin. Denn dann, nach einigen Fehlkäufen, werden die meisten auch dazu tendieren dieses Risiko nicht mehr einzugehen.

Wer mir jetzt unterstellt ich wäre ein Multidownloader, der sollte sich mein, von Originalen gespähten Schrank ansehen. Denn ich leihe mir Spiele und FIlme aus, und wenn sie gut sind, kaufe ich das Produkt auch.


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Ich will Verfassungsgerichtliche Haftungen und Strafen für Politiker. Interesiert auch keinen.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Slaughter78 am 23.06.2009 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solche Entgleisungen wie "Amok im Bundesteg" oder sonstige Schimpfwörter sind ein natürlicher Ausdruck der Verzweiflung und ein Schrei gegen die unendliche Ungerechtigkeit in diesem Land, bzw. auch dem gesamten System nicht nur in diesem Land. 

Der Staat kümmert sich kaum um die kleinen, er bläst nur Zucker in die Hintern der Großunternehmen und der Lobby, und während die Reichen Millionenbeträge ungeahndet am Fiskus vorbeischleusen, muss der "kleine" Mann schon nach 1 Monat fälliger KFZ Steuer mit der Zwangsabmeldung seines Autos rechnen...das nur als kleines Beispiel auch wenn es etwa Offtopic ist.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 23.06.2009 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.06.2009 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab meinen ursprünglichen Text nochmal durchgelesen und ich muss dir Recht geben:
es steht nicht explizit im Text.

Mit dem "sollte eigentlich klar sein" wollte ich lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich dachte (!) es sei klar, dass so eine Strafe natürlich von einem dt. Gericht verhangen wird und nicht "einfach so pauschal".

Ich hätte meinen ersten Text dahingehend anpassen müssen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Ich sehe jedenfalls vier ganz schwere Probleme bei dieser Sache. Ohne Reihung:

*Verhältnismäßigkeit*: Ist es gerechtfertigt, für den Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht jemanden ein Informations- und Kommunikationsmittel zu entziehen?
*Kein Gerichtsverfahren*: Der möglicherweise Unschuldige kann sich nicht wehren und falls doch:
*Beweislastumkehr*: Die Person muss beweisen, dass sie unschuldig ist, statt dass ihr ihre Schuld bewiesen wird. Die Europäische Menschrechtskonvention, geltendes Recht in allen Mitgliedsstaaten des Europarats, sieht vor: „Jede Person, die einer Straftat angeklagt ist, gilt bis zum gesetzlichen Beweis ihrer Schuld als unschuldig.“
*Feststellung der Identität*: Mit einer IP kann man keinen Nutzer ausforschen, nur den Vertragspartner des Internetproviders. Wenn Person X gegen das Urheberrecht verstößt, wieso sollte dann der Internetzugang von Person Y gesperrt werden?


----------



## KONNAITN (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 23.06.2009 10:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich gab es jahrzehntelang vor dem Internet Demokratie, aber ein Teil davon waren immer die jeweils akutellen Medien in einer Art Kontrollfunktion. Früher waren es eben nur Zeitungen, später auch Radio usw. und heute eben auch das Internet. Von mir aus kann man es auch allgemeiner formulieren, und die Medien als eine Säule der Demokratie bezeichnen, aber  das Internet ist eben ein Teil davon, und nimmt durch seine Interaktivität und dadurch, dass es staatlich weniger leicht gelenkt werden kann als andere Medien, einen besonderen und wachsenden Stellenwert ein.  



> > Gerade wenn man im Moment in den Iran sieht (oder auch nach China), sieht man doch welch hohen Stellenwert das Internet in Ländern mit staatlich gelenkten Medien inzwischen hat.
> 
> 
> Hab ich das Gegenteil behauptet? Nein.
> ...


 [/quote]
Ich habe auch nicht angedeutet, dass du das Gegenteil behauptet hast. Das waren lediglich Beispiele dafür, wie wichtig das Netz inzwischen ist, und dass es in manchen Ländern/Regimes tatsächlich zu einer Säule der freien Meinungsäußerung und Informationsbeschaffung geworden ist.


----------



## anjuna80 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Entgleisungen wie "Amok im Bundesteg" oder sonstige Schimpfwörter sind ein natürlicher Ausdruck der Verzweiflung und ein Schrei gegen die unendliche Ungerechtigkeit in diesem Land, bzw. auch dem gesamten System nicht nur in diesem Land.



Man könnte meinen du lebst hier im Kongo und nicht in Deutschland. Ich glaub viele wissen gar nicht zu schätzen was sie an einem demokratischen System wie in Deutschland haben.
Davon abgesehen muss es uns schon verdammt gut gehen wenn Themen wie Killerspiele und Sperrung von Kinderpornoseiten unser Wahlverhalten dermaßen beeinflussen dass so Freaks wie die Piraten gewählt werden.


----------



## norea-x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Jaaaa, immer weiter so CDU ... ihr dezimiert so weiter schön eure Wählerschaft! Der schuss wird nach hinten losgehen.

Saugt man sich halt "Killerspiele", ist ja keine Musik, kein Film und wird man demnächst ja als mündiger Erwachsener direkt zu gedrängt, falls mal ein Verbot kommen sollte.

Oh mein Gott, die haben echt so einen Schatten und keinen Plan. Bis zum nächsten Zaunpfahl denken, das wars dann.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				HLP-Andy am 23.06.2009 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> *Verhältnismäßigkeit*: Ist es gerechtfertigt, für den Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht jemanden ein Informations- und Kommunikationsmittel zu entziehen?


Warum nicht? Zum einen wäre eine temporäre Sperrung technisch durchaus möglich, zum anderen gibt es andere Möglichkeiten das Internet zu benutzen.

Ich schreib nicht ohne Grund "Arbeit", "Internetcafé" etc. ... warum? Weil das erneute herunterladen von urheberrechtl. Material da fast ausgeschlossen werden kann.

D.h. es ist ihm nicht komplett entzogen und siehe mein Beispiel mit der Schufa und dem Wohnungsmarkt.



> *Kein Gerichtsverfahren*: Der möglicherweise Unschuldige kann sich nicht wehren und falls doch:
> *Beweislastumkehr*: Die Person muss beweisen, dass sie unschuldig ist, statt dass ihr ihre Schuld bewiesen wird. Die Europäische Menschrechtskonvention, geltendes Recht in allen Mitgliedsstaaten des Europarats, sieht vor: „Jede Person, die einer Straftat angeklagt ist, gilt bis zum gesetzlichen Beweis ihrer Schuld als unschuldig.“


Wie gesagt, so eine "Strafe" sollte nur von einem unabhängigen und dt. Gericht verhangen werden. Darum sehe ich bei den zwei Punkten kein Problem. Wenn er verurteilt wird, bleibem ihm die Rechtsmittel wie in jedem Verfahren.



> *Feststellung der Identität*: Mit einer IP kann man keinen Nutzer ausforschen, nur den Vertragspartner des Internetproviders. Wenn Person X gegen das Urheberrecht verstößt, wieso sollte dann der Internetzugang von Person Y gesperrt werden?


Magst du das jetzt genauer erklären was genau du damit meinst? Ad hoc fallen mir nur die unbefugte Nutzung eines WLAN Netzwerks ein, bei anderen Fällen dürfte es durchaus auffallen wenn ich größere Datenmengen über einen größeren Zeitraum herunterlade.

Wie eben auf Arbeit, bei Bekannten etc. ...


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem "sollte eigentlich klar sein" wollte ich lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich dachte (!) es sei klar, dass so eine Strafe natürlich von einem dt. Gericht verhangen wird und nicht "einfach so pauschal".



klar ist vor allem, dass das mit gerichten nichts zu tun hat. die haben nämlich besseres zu tun, als einfach mal so von mir  kolportierte 4 mio sperranträge zu bearbeiten.
aber wir könnens ja auch wie in den usa treiben, wo mütter in den ruin getrieben werden, weil sie ein paar songs runterladen. äußerst moralisch und sozial gerecht wie ich finde:

http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/internet/:Illegale-Musik-Downloads-Gericht-Amerikanerin-Millionen-Strafe/704057.html


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bohne1989 am 23.06.2009 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> auf was für tolle Ideen kommt die CDU denn noch alles.
> Ich glaub die kommen bald noch auf die Idee jeden für ein paar Monate in den Knast zu Speeren als vorsorge falls jemand mal eine Straftat begeht


Man könnte ja einfach eine Mauer um die Welt bauen und den Begriff "Regierung" in "Gefänglnisdirektion" ändern.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KONNAITN am 23.06.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich gab es jahrzehntelang vor dem Internet Demokratie, aber ein Teil davon waren immer die jeweils akutellen Medien in einer Art Kontrollfunktion. Früher waren es eben nur Zeitungen, später auch Radio usw. und heute eben auch das Internet. Von mir aus kann man es auch allgemeiner formulieren, und die Medien als eine Säule der Demokratie bezeichnen, aber  das Internet ist eben ein Teil davon, und nimmt durch seine Interaktivität und dadurch, dass es staatlich weniger leicht gelenkt werden kann als andere Medien, einen besonderen und wachsenden Stellenwert ein.


Da möchte ich dir auch garnicht wiedersprechen, vorallem im Hinblick auf die akt. Dinge die im Moment im Iran passieren. Wie durch das Internet ( Twitter, Youtube ) Informationen aus dem Land gelangen.

Aber:

Wir leben in keinem rechtsfreien Raum. Dein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung ist durch Gesetze eingeschränkt.

Darum gilt für mich: wenn jemand das Medium Internet dafür benutzt, urheberrechtl. geschütztes Material im großen (!) Umfang, genaue Definition müsste natürlich erfolgen, herunterlädt und verteilt, der hat mMn den Anspruch auf besagtes Kommunikationsmittel verwirkt. Damit meine ich nicht die Nutzung als solches, sondern vielmehr die Möglichkeit des erneuten Missbrauchs.

Alternativ könnte ich mir auch eine Drosselung als 'Strafe' vorstellen, z.B. 64kb/s Geschwindigkeit sind zum surfen 'ausreichend', zum herunterladen eine Qual.


----------



## ExeCuter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				anjuna80 am 23.06.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demokratie ist in letzter Zeit ein etwas schwammiger Begriff geworden. 
Ignoranz von weit mehr als 100°000 "Unterschriften"

Den eigenen politischen Kopf durchsetzen, obwohl Menschen vom Fach vernünftige Argumente gegen den Willen der Polit-Wirrköpfe aussprechen.

Immer nur eine Politik auf Kurzwirksamkeit fahren. 

Niemanden, der Kinderpornos haben möchte, hält so eine Sperre auf.
Niemanden, der nur Raubkopien nutzt, hält so eine Sperre auf.

So gut wie kein Wahlpropaganda zielt auf Langzeitwirkung aus, nur auf möglichst schnelle Durchführbarkeit welche auch den Geschmack der Lobbys trifft.

Sich gegen einzelne Sachen hier zu äußern ist fast schon zu banal, denn die eigenen Vorstellungen von gerechter Politik treffen nun oft nicht die goldene Mitte. Aber anstatt ein Miteinander zu bevorzugen wird immer nur ein Gegeneinander gepredigt und verherrlicht. 

Sinn? Gar keiner, vor allem nicht auf einer Plattform wie dieser....


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				anjuna80 am 23.06.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja, "freaks". am besten wählst du dann lieber die "ordentlichen leute/CDU-CSU". 
die csu steht ja momentan ganz aktuell mal wieder dafür ein, für demokratie, transparenz und recht zu sorgen. vor allem wenn es darum geht, agrarsubventionen transparent offenzulegen.
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,630848,00.html
hauptsache es hat alles seine "ordnung" und keiner bekommt raus, wo da geld herumgeschoben wurde. villeicht haben sie ja angst, dass nun herauskommt mit wieviel geld stoiber sich seine kohlköpfe hat subventionieren lassen. nur herauskommen wird es nicht, bei ordentlichen parteien hält man schließlich dicht.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.06.2009 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sprach von einem Verfahren wg. dem Verstoß gg. das Urheberrecht, nicht, dass das Gericht irgendwelche Anträge bearbeiten soll.

Schon jetzt gibt es bestimmten Grenzen ab wann so ein Fall verhandelt wird.



> aber wir könnens ja auch wie in den usa treiben, wo mütter in den ruin getrieben werden, weil sie ein paar songs runterladen. äußerst moralisch und sozial gerecht wie ich finde: http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/internet/:Illegale-Musik-Downloads-Gericht-Amerikanerin-Millionen-Strafe/704057.html


Was auch u.a. daran liegt, dass eine außergerichtliche Einigung nicht möglich war ( seitens der Beklagten ) und die Beklagte selbst in Revision gegangen ist und jetzt dieses, zugegeben, horrende Strafe bekommen hat.

So weit ich weiß, hat sich die Beklagte bereits im Vorfeld geweigert eine Unterlassungserklärung zu unterzeichnen. Erst aus diesem Grund ging es vor Gericht.


----------



## satchmo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				System am 23.06.2009 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Nein das ist keine Lösung. Es kommt eher einer Selbstjustiz der Industrie gleich. Ich sehe mehr als ein Grundrecht tangiert. Die Nutzung des Internet hat mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun und unter Umständen mit der Berufsfreiheit. Zudem ist es einfach lächerlich, jemanden den Zugang zu universellen Wissen zu verwehren.

Die Contentindustrie soll sich endlich den Herausforderungen des 21. Jahrhundert stellen und ihre Energie in neue Vertriebsmöglichkeiten stecken. Wenn man endlich dem Kundenwunsch entsprechen würde, würde auch wieder Geld fließen.

Zudem gehen die Schäden durch Kopien seit dem Ende der 90er zurück.

Dass in unserem Land ein Gesetz nach dem anderen für die Industrie durchgebracht wird, ist ein Hohn!

Ich finde, Bohlen trifft es recht genau:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpUE...hlen-uber-raubkopien/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Magst du das jetzt genauer erklären was genau du damit meinst? Ad hoc fallen mir nur die unbefugte Nutzung eines WLAN Netzwerks ein, bei anderen Fällen dürfte es durchaus auffallen wenn ich größere Datenmengen über einen größeren Zeitraum herunterlade.



problematisch wird das schon in familien.
der sohnemann lädt sich wiederholt geschützte inhalte runter.
störerhaftung ist schön und gut, aber dann der kompletten familie das internet abzudrehen, hielte ich durchaus für unverhältnismässig.

und dass man den nachwuchs ununterbrochen kontrollieren kann, ist absolut utopisch, ich denke da sind wir uns auch einig, zumal man p2p programme  (bspw) ja sogar so verbergen kann, dass es nicht mal auffallen würde, wenn ein download läuft.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				satchmo am 23.06.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, Bohlen trifft es recht genau:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpUE...hlen-uber-raubkopien/&feature=player_embedded


... ohne das Video gesehen zu haben, da ich kein Ton auf Arbeit habe:
Ist es der Beitrag wo der Bohlen der Meinung ist, dass Musik im Internet frei & kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollte?

Wenn ja ... wo sind seine Lieder frei Verfügbar? Oder die Lieder der Leute, die er produziert?


----------



## Vidaro (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

am besten sperrt man alle seiten ausser der von CDU und anderen deutschen partein ah und genau Bild is auch noch erlaubt dann ist alles friede freude eierkuchen!
in letzten tagen kommen soviel sperrvorschläge is langsam echt nicht mehr auszuhalten


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				satchmo am 23.06.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, Bohlen trifft es recht genau:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpUE...hlen-uber-raubkopien/&feature=player_embedded




schöne utopie, nur dummerweise vollkommen unrealistisch.
es können sich nicht alle künstler allein durch live-vorführungen oder merchandising finanzieren (genausowenig, wie alle schauspieler multimillionäre sind übrigens- das wird immer wieder vollkommen ausgeblendet in der diskussion). 

und schon ist das -angeblich- tolle argument dahin.
und was macht der rest?
der darf/ muss sich einen anderen job suchen?


----------



## Memphis11 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Mal ganz nebenbei, was hat diese gefordete i-net sperre für raubkopierer eigentlich mit jugendschutz   zutun?


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> problematisch wird das schon in familien.
> der sohnemann lädt sich wiederholt geschützte inhalte runter.
> störerhaftung ist schön und gut, aber dann der kompletten familie das internet abzudrehen, hielte ich durchaus für unverhältnismässig.
> 
> und dass man den nachwuchs ununterbrochen kontrollieren kann, ist absolut utopisch


Spätestens nach der ersten Verwarnung sollte den Eltern aber bewusst werden, dass der Sohnemann nur mehr eingeschränkten Zugang zum Netz bekommen sollte, oder gleich überhaupt nur bei schulischen Recherchen wo man dann eben auch mal daneben sitzen kann.


----------



## oceano (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Es ist ganz gleich obs um Raubkopien oder Killerspiele oder sonstwas geht. Diese ganze Entwicklung an sich ist tragisch. Mit der KiPo-Sperre wurde die Büchse der Pandora  geöffnet. Jetzt kann jeder Clown jederzeit mit ner neuen Schnapsidee daher gekommen. Auch wenn die grosse Zensur weder heute noch morgen kommt, aber die Strukturen wurden geschaffen. Wenn man ein neues Instrument hat, dann will man früher oder später auch damit spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.06.2009 10:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo wir wieder bei der Definition wären, ab wann so eine Strafe ausgesprochen werden sollte. 

Meine Argumentation zielt immer auf Leute ab, die soetwas im größeren Rahmen betreiben.

Bei deiner besagten Familie würde es mMn auch eine Geldstrafe tun. Spätestens nach dieser Gerichtsverhandlung sollten die Eltern alarmiert sein und mit ihrem Kind / Kinder reden und vllt. dann doch ein Auge auf den PC haben.

Sowas gehört nämlich auch zu den Pflichten von Eltern ... wenn es ihnen egal ist, dann sehe ich kein Problem bei einem erneuten Fall ihnen dann doch den Internetzugang zu beschränken bzw. zu kündigen.


----------



## happyman666 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Jugendschutz: Happyman666 will Mundkondome für Politiker


----------



## KONNAITN (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 23.06.2009 10:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja eben, das meinte ich doch. Es gibt einen Grund warum totalitäre oder anti-demokratische Machthaber das Internet als besondere Bedrohung ansehen und versuchen den Zugang dazu so weit wie möglich zu beschränken. Und wenn es als einziges Medium freie Informationsbeschaffung ermöglicht, finde ich den Begriff Säule der Demokratie, zwar vielleicht etwas dick aufgetragen, aber durchaus nicht verkehrt.

Um den aktuellen CDU Vorschlag ging es mir gar nicht. Ich halte ihn zwar -mal wieder- für blödsinnig und bedenklich, aber dazu wurde ja schon genug gesagt, und zum Glück bin ich davon auch nicht direkt betroffen.


----------



## Necrolan (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Die Cdu will wohl jetzt den kompletten Glaßstaat.
Und das witzige ist, wir können nicht mal was dagegen tun, da die wahlen 100% manipuliert oder Stimmen gekauft werden. Ich wusste es, diese Internet Zensur ist nur der Vorbote. Als nächstes wird dann wohl Ebay dran sein, da Privatverkäufer da keinelei Steuern bezahlen.
Und weil klein Vieh auch mist macht, wird es eine neue Steuer geben, weil die Überwachung muss ja irgendwie finaziert werden. Es fehlt nur das ich ein Antrag für auf das Klo gehen ausfüllen muss.
Sorry aber in meinen Augen ist die Cdu gefährlich, da bei solch einer Politik unsere Menschenrechte und Grundrechte denen am A##ch vorbei geht. Was kommt als nächstes.. Pressefreiheit ade.
China ist im Gegesatz zu uns bald ein Freiheitsstaat.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.06.2009 10:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich muss jetzt wohl keinen sachverhalt konstruieren, um zu verdeutlichen, dass eine 24h überwachung des nachwuchses absolut unmöglich ist.

ich bin durchaus dafür, erziehungsberechtige (insbesondere auch bei der leidigen killerspiele- diskussion) wieder verstärkt in die pflicht zu nehmen, aber in diesem fall ist das vollkommen aussichtslos.

abgesehen davon, und an dieser stelle wird wieder ein teil des dilemmas offenbar, haben viele eltern überhaupt nicht das technische detailwissen um so was ggf zu unterbinden oder wissen nicht einmal, was illegal ist und was nicht.


----------



## darkfuneral (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Euer Land wird immer mehr zu einem Staat wie CHINA. Darüber würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen. Ach zum Glück bin ich Schweizer 

Ach einen habe ich noch, ich fordere eine Internetsperre für CDU und andere Christ-Politiker. Am besten das leben lang. Und eine Gummizelle wäre vielleicht auch nicht übel. Menno ich sehe es kommen, wenn das bei euch gefordert wird dann kommen sie bei uns auch bald mit dem Schrott. Das ist wie bei den Killerspiele, da springen sie auch schon auf dem Zug auf. Das ist dagegen das Leid wenn man in einem Land lebt das zwar nicht in der EU ist, sich aber immer mehr der EU angleicht. Einfach zum kotzen, was das bringt seht man doch z.B. auch an der Clon-Fleisch Geschichte. Wir dürfen zwar keine Tiere clonen, aber dafür bald geclonte Tiere fressen. Was sind das für schreckliche Zeiten in der wir leben?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 23.06.2009 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss jetzt wohl keinen sachverhalt konstruieren, um zu verdeutlichen, dass eine 24h überwachung des nachwuchses absolut unmöglich ist.
> 
> technische detailwissen


Also den Rechner abstecken (oder einfach nur das Modem) und in ihr eigenes Schlafzimmer zu stellen, schaffen wohl selbst die ärgsten Technik-Noobs?


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				darkfuneral am 23.06.2009 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Euer Land wird immer mehr zu einem Staat wie CHINA. Darüber würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen. Ach zum Glück bin ich Schweizer



Nee, danke. Wir sind auch Nazi - ,Mafia- und allen anderen illegalen Millionenkonten glücklich


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Necrolan am 23.06.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber in meinen Augen ist die Cdu gefährlich, da bei solch einer Politik unsere Menschenrechte und Grundrechte denen am A##ch vorbei geht. Was kommt als nächstes.. Pressefreiheit ade.



Da würden nur, wie ich schon geschrieben haben. Verfassungsgerichtliche Haftungen und Strafen für Politiker helfen. Die würden sich das fünf mal Überlegen wenn Sie für ein Gesetz das vor dem BuVerGe. scheitert auch noch blechen müssten.


----------



## nintendo-maniac (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Ich fordere Internetsperren für behinderte Politiker !


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KONNAITN am 23.06.2009 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja eben, das meinte ich doch. Es gibt einen Grund warum totalitäre oder anti-demokratische Machthaber das Internet als besondere Bedrohung ansehen und versuchen den Zugang dazu so weit wie möglich zu beschränken.


Alles richtig. Aber wir leben hier in Deutschland und diskutieren über dt. Begebenheiten.
D.h. ich setze für meine Meinung ( Pro Sperrung ) ein ordentliches Gerichtsverfahren voraus & keine Anweisungen von irgendwelchen Stellen.

Man kann ja von Deutschland halten was man will, aber wir leben hier in keiner Bananenrepublik wo jeder Richter das macht, was irgendwelche Politiker von ihm fordern.


----------



## Memphis11 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				darkfuneral am 23.06.2009 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Euer Land wird immer mehr zu einem Staat wie CHINA. Darüber würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen. Ach zum Glück bin ich Schweizer



Ich bin auch österreicher, aber freu dich da mal nicht zu früh, sollten die ganzen verbots und zensur vorderungen durchgehen, dann wird es sicher nicht lange dauern bis die schweiz oder österreich nachzieht, wenn es die grossen vormachen werden es die kleinen bald nachmachen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.06.2009 11:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok, dann konstruier ich eben doch einen fall.
der 16 jährige sohn kommt um 12 von der schule heim, die alleinerziehende mami um 4.
der sohn muss haufaufgaben machen (anscheinend braucht man ja mittlerweile das i-net).
und jetzt?
oder noch "schlimmer": der 16 jährige hat ein eigenes notebook und hatte es sogar in der schule mit.
ausserdem kann der sohn auch durchaus volljährig sein und auf die uni gehen.

no way.
das ist wirklich absolut unmöglich, so sehr ich es befürworte, dass erziehungsberechtigte ihrer verantwortung gerecht werden.
in diesem speziellen fall, kann das wirklich niemand verlangen.

edit:
aber einen schuss vor den bug, in form von was auch immer, hielte ich durchaus für eine gute idee. dann würde ganz sicher vielen die sache zu heiss.


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> der 16 jährige sohn kommt um 12 von der schule heim, die alleinerziehende mami um 4.
> der sohn muss haufaufgaben machen (anscheinend braucht man ja mittlerweile das i-net).
> und jetzt?


für mathe-forum.de oder was?
Und wo liegt das Problem die Hausaufgaben am Abend (während dem Fernschauen  )zu machen, wenn Mutti da ist und den Rechner rausgibt?



> oder noch "schlimmer": der 16 jährige hat ein eigenes notebook und hatte es sogar in der schule mit.


Nicht umsonst loggt man sich in Schulen mit eigenem Benutzeraccount ein.
Wenn der da Unsinn treibt, wird sein Schul-benutzerkonto halt auch gesperrt. Oder er kann den Zugang vom Kumpel auch noch abwracken....



> ausserdem kann der sohn auch durchaus volljährig sein und auf die uni gehen.


Dann wär standhafte Blödheit des Jungen aber mal sowieso seltsam. In dem Alter hoffe ich mal auf etwas Rechstempfinden.


----------



## pixelschumi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bio-Hazzard am 23.06.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da hier ja desöfteren gebrüllt wird, wie böse die Menschen doch sind...
> 
> Dazu möchte ich sagen, auch wenn das Argument so alt ist wie die Debatte selbst, dass "Raubkopien" Spiele groß machten, und eine Art "Download" schom immer statt fand. Fragt mal eure Eltern, oder erinnert euch zurück, je nach Alter... Wie vor den Zeiten des Internets Musik besorgt wurde. Das meiste wurde aus dem Radio mitgeschnitten. Das hat beinahe JEDER gemacht. Der Unterschied zu Heute ist nicht die Masse, sondern dass, das man nun besser schätzen kann wie oft es passiert, während es damals im heimischen abgeschirmten Wohnzimmer geschehen ist. Das Internet ist also nicht böse... Die Verfahren existieren doch schon seit Ewigkeiten. Auch Filme.... Wie oft hat man sich einen Film auf VHS-Kasetten aufgenommen, oder auf eine DVD? Man hat damals (zu VHS Zeiten) doch ständig sowas gemacht. Heute laden die meisten stattdessen runter (wobei Aufnahme immernoch weit verbreitet ist), nur weil es hier wieder halbwegs zählbar ist, schreit man laut auf. Denn wenn man sagen kann "ca. 2000000 haben den FIlm runtergeladen", kann man daraus besser das Geld berechnen, das einem "durch die Lappen" ging als wenn man sagt "VIele haben den Film aufgenommen".
> 
> Das ist so der ziemlich einzige Unterschied. Wenn man bedenkt wie oft aufgenommen wurde kann man nicht mal davon sprechen das es jetzt bedeutend öfter geschieht. Betrachten wir jemanden der 2-3 Filme am Tag auf VHS spielte, so kommt es ungefähr dem Nahe der sich 2-3 Filme am Tag herunterlädt. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die mehr runterladen, nur um den FIlm zu haben o.ä.,  im Kern ist es ähnlich.



Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass früher meistens Filme aus dem TV aufgenommen wurden, die bereits mehrere Jahre (mindestens 2 glaub ich) vertrieben wurden. Und so Verleih, Kino und VHS-Produzenten bereits ihre Gewinne erzielen konnten. Wärend heute wohl doch die meisten aktuelle Filme aus dem I-Net ziehen, teilweise noch vor Kinostart. Ich denke damit wird der wirtschaftliche Schaden um ein vielfaches größer, als wenn man einen recht alten Streifen aus dem TV mitschneidet.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> . In dem Alter hoffe ich mal auf etwas Rechstempfinden.



ich schätze mal, dass studenten weltweit die -mit abstand- grösste menge an illegalen downloads tätigen. 

auf den rest brauch ich ja nicht mehr einzugehen, denke ich.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 23.06.2009 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so sagt er dass ja gar nicht.
er will nur nicht, dass "junge leute" kriminalisiert werden, die, genauso wie er als jugendlicher per radio musik aufgenommen hat, musik runterladen.


----------



## Drinius (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Wird das Three Strikes hierzulande nicht als Alternative für die P2P-Abmahnungen gehandelt? Diese gibts auch ohne richterlichen Beschluss nach Entdeckung einer IP in einem P2P-Netzwerk mit auffälligem Downloadverhalten.

Zudem urteilen die Gerichte unterschiedlich, was das "Mindestraubkopierpensum" betrifft, für manche ist schon eine mp3 zuviel und ein kommerzieller Hintergrund (man hat sich schließlich das Geld erspart), für manche 10 Filme.


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 23.06.2009 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nichtsdestoweniger sollte da der erste Schuss vor den Bug wohl am Ehesten was bringen.
Das Kleinkevin keine Ahnung hat warum er nun nicht mehr saugen soll, obwohl es alle anderen ja auch machen, ist ja noch verständlich.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass früher meistens Filme aus dem TV aufgenommen wurden, die bereits mehrere Jahre (mindestens 2 glaub ich) vertrieben wurden. Und so Verleih, Kino und VHS-Produzenten bereits ihre Gewinne erzielen konnten. Wärend heute wohl doch die meisten aktuelle Filme aus dem I-Net ziehen, teilweise noch vor Kinostart. Ich denke damit wird der wirtschaftliche Schaden um ein vielfaches größer, als wenn man einen recht alten Streifen aus dem TV mitschneidet.




Mal ganz abgesehen von der Qualität. Es ist gängige Praxis in Kindergärten, dass eine Mutti "Wilde Kerle" oder "Findet Nemo" auf DVD erwirbt, vom Gatten 20 x kopieren lässt und das Ganze an die anderen Muttis verteilt. Geben & Nehmen. Liebevoll mit "Original"-DVD-Aufdruck.

Das ist dann so gut wie das Original -- keine TV-Senderkennung in der oberen Ecke, keine Werbepausen, keine VHS-Schlieren, kein Verschleiß. 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Necrolan am 23.06.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Cdu will wohl jetzt den kompletten Glaßstaat.



nö, glaßstaat gar nicht. um transparenz gehts nämlich nicht. es geht darum die interessen von konzernen auf kosten von menschlichen freiheiten durchzusetzen.


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				pixelschumi am 23.06.2009 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass früher meistens Filme aus dem TV aufgenommen wurden, die bereits mehrere Jahre (mindestens 2 glaub ich) vertrieben wurden. Und so Verleih, Kino und VHS-Produzenten bereits ihre Gewinne erzielen konnten. Wärend heute wohl doch die meisten aktuelle Filme aus dem I-Net ziehen, teilweise noch vor Kinostart. Ich denke damit wird der wirtschaftliche Schaden um ein vielfaches größer, als wenn man einen recht alten Streifen aus dem TV mitschneidet.



Das trifft aber nicht für alle zu! Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wie wir mit zwei Recordern dasaßen und einen Film aus der Videothek mehrfach kopierten.  Das waren noch Zeiten. Da hat das Überspielen fast den ganzen Tag verschlungen. 

Es hat sich in der Tat schon vereinfacht an Material zu gelangen, dass muss man halt zugeben. Aber es kommt doch zu 85% nur noch Schrott in die Kinos. Die guten, alten Zeiten sind halt vorbei.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer.


 Ich will IT-Schulung für CDU-Politiker!   

Kommt es mir so vor oder ist es dieses (Wahl-)Jahr unter den Politikern besonders schlimm mit abstrusen Forderungen und Vorstellungen?


----------



## Roy07 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Man muss erstmal abwarten ob das nicht nur wider heiße Luft ist.
Selbst durch ein Gesetz könnte man die Raubkopiererei nicht verhindern.
Genauso wenig hilft es "Killerspiele" zu verbieten denn Amokläufe kann man nicht verbieten.
Es ist momentan einfach eine sehr gute Gelegenheit für Politiker sich zu präsentiere wenn sie Ihre Meinung zu etwas äußern was gerade Aktuell ist und den Großteil der Bevölkerung interresiert .


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Necrolan am 23.06.2009 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne die machen Wahlwerbung bei den Menschen, die nicht wissen welche Persönlichkeitsrechte sie mit solchen Gesetzesänderungen wirklich aufs Spiel setzen.


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 23.06.2009 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz abgesehen von der Qualität. Es ist gängige Praxis in Kindergärten, dass eine Mutti "Wilde Kerle" oder "Findet Nemo" auf DVD erwirbt, vom Gatten 20 x kopieren lässt und das Ganze an die anderen Muttis verteilt. Geben & Nehmen. Liebevoll mit "Original"-DVD-Aufdruck.



Ich kenn auch einen Lehrer der sich seine Dokus die er für den Unterricht braucht aus dem Netz zieht weil, spart der Schule einfach kosten.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.06.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Das trifft aber nicht für alle zu! Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wie wir mit zwei Recordern dasaßen und einen Film aus der Videothek mehrfach kopierten.  Das waren noch Zeiten. Da hat das Überspielen fast den ganzen Tag verschlungen.


Wo liegt da jetzt der Unterschied zum Kopieren einer DVD? :-o   
Privatkopie liegt hier nicht vor, weil die Kassette, die du kopierst, nicht dir gehört.



> Aber es kommt doch zu 85% nur noch Schrott in die Kinos. Die guten, alten Zeiten sind halt vorbei.


Und jetzt? Das Argument versteh ich nicht? Wenn gefühlte 85% nur Schrott sind, dann verzichte eben auf die Kinogänge und den Erwerb der DVDs. Damit sparst du eine viel Geld, was du dann darin investieren kannst, dir allein ein Original Spiel zu kaufen und nicht mit drei Kumpels eine Version kauft. 

*kleiner Seitenhieb, gelle?  *


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 23.06.2009 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.06.2009 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 23.06.2009 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aus genau diesem grund werden solche anträge ja auch ständig gerichtlich oder durch andere parteien abgelehnt. es ist nur äußerst fragwürdig, dass die regierungsparteien cdu/csu ständig antidemokratische vorstöße machen. man könnte meinen den deutschen gefällt demokratie nicht besonders.


----------



## pixelschumi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.06.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Das trifft aber nicht für alle zu! Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wie wir mit zwei Recordern dasaßen und einen Film aus der Videothek mehrfach kopierten.  Das waren noch Zeiten. Da hat das Überspielen fast den ganzen Tag verschlungen.
> 
> Es hat sich in der Tat schon vereinfacht an Material zu gelangen, dass muss man halt zugeben. Aber es kommt doch zu 85% nur noch Schrott in die Kinos. Die guten, alten Zeiten sind halt vorbei.



Jaja. Die gute alte Zeit. 2 Recorder und der teilweise selbstgelötete Dekoder. Aber der Umstand, das nur noch Mist in den Kinos läuft entschuldigt ja eigentlich nix   

Ich kann ja schlecht sagen "Was die Autohersteller bauen ist nur Schrott. Ich klau mir einfach eins.". Auch wenn dieser Vergleich schlimm an dern Haaren herbeizitiert ist.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.06.2009 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist ziemlich interessant, wie hier jugendlichen vorgeschrieben wird, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben. weil die cdu nach kontrolle schreit, sollen die eltern nun anfangen ihre kinder zu drangsalieren. tolles szenario, wirklich...
im übrigen war ich mit 14 damals der einzige in der famillie der einen pc besaß.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				pixelschumi am 23.06.2009 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 23.06.2009 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BITTE NICHT schon wieder dieser sinnfreie, weltfremde und völlig unpassende Diebstahl vergleich.     Aber gut das wenigstens nicht "Wenn ich mir keinen Porsche leisten kann...bla bla blubber" gefallen ist


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> soso, und ich dachte es profitieren vor allem die großen clubs vom fernsehen.




nö, das ist falsch.
fakt ist, dass beinahe nur für die 1. liga geld gezahlt wird, deren clubs erhalten zwar auch den löwenanteil aus den einnahmen, aber dennoch profitieren alle anderen klassen immer noch -weit- überproportional. 
oder anders ausgedrückt: ohne die 1. liga in der tv- vermarktung würde die anderen ligen kaum mehr einen cent sehen.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> und die kommen kommischerweise alle auch ohne 20 mio ablöse pro spieler klar.



Klar kommen die zig Ligen ohne Ronaldo und Ribéry aus, aber so spielen sie halt auch. Auf dem Centercourt unserer Kleinstadt spielen auch nur zwei Jungs in kurzen Hosen mit bespannten Schlägern sowas Ähnliches wie Tennis, aber die will niemand sehen - außer den Eltern der zwei Jungs in den kurzen Hosen. Ich guck mir lieber Federer in Wimbledon an. Oder Klitschko bei RTL.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## CracktoLife (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Hehe, wahnsinnig genialer einfall. 

Und als nächstes bekommen leute, die ne tafel schokolade gestohlen haben, den zugang zu sämtlichen lebensmittelläden, restaurants und imbissbuden gesperrt. Oder bei leuten, die ihren müll nicht ordnungsgemäß trennen, wird dieser dann einfach nicht mehr abgeholt. Autodieben verwehrt man den zutritt zu parkhäuser. 

Hach, das wäre eine perfekte welt. Keine verbrechen mehr. Ein utopia! 

Das problem ist halt, dass es nur extrem schwer nachzuweisen ist, wer da was runtergeladen hat bzw. es überhaupt nicht möglich ist, jemanden komplett den zugang zum internet, restaurants, imbissbuden, parkhäusern usw. zu verwehren.

Zusammengefasst, ist das wohl der größte schwachsinn, den ich seit langem gehört habe.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Ich finde, man sollte am besten gleich das ganze Internet vollkommen für Deutschlanmd sperren. Überall schwarze Buchstaben. Das fördert Depressionen, jaha.
Dann die ganze Werbung! Was sollen die armen, armen TV-Kanäle machen, wenn wir einfach die ganze Werbung im Internet angucken?
Überhaupt sind Computer doch Teufelswerk. Und wer Tastaturen benutzt holt sich lebensbedrohliche Krankheiten... übers Internet...
Und da eh nur Terroristen und Kinder von Terroristen Spiele im Netz zocken, kanns halt ruhig gesperrt werden.

Das würde dann auch fast schon das "Problem: Killerspieler" lösen.
Zeigen wir unseren Kindern lieber Kinofilme! Die sind total unbedenklich, da Kinder ja so gut zwischen Realität und Fantasie unterscheiden können. Anstelle von "Killerspielen" wie WoW zeigen wir ihnen also Filme, wie Hostel und Imprint. Da lernen sie bestimmt ihre Empathie weiterzuentwickeln.


----------



## pixelschumi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> BITTE NICHT schon wieder dieser sinnfreie, weltfremde und völlig unpassende Diebstahl vergleich.     Aber gut das wenigstens nicht "Wenn ich mir keinen Porsche leisten kann...bla bla blubber" gefallen ist



Sorry. Ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen auch mal nen sinnfreien Post zu erstellen.


----------



## Trancemaster (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Klar, am besten sperren wie komplett das Internet. Es schadet den "alten Männern" in der CDU - und damit ist es ohnehin Verfassungsfeindlich und gehört verboten.

Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder hat sich die CDU ihre eigene perfekte kleine Welt aufgebaut und möchte nun die ganze Welt daran teilhaben lassen - ob die Welt will oder nicht...


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 23.06.2009 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > und die kommen kommischerweise alle auch ohne 20 mio ablöse pro spieler klar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das mache ich übrigenz genauso. aber ich stelle mal die gewagte these auf, dass c. ronaldo möglicherweise auch fußball spielen würde, wenn er weniger als ca 10 mio euro netto pro jahr (ohne werbeverträge) verdienen würde. 
aus diesem grund finde ich den vergleich zu downloads etwas schief. ich finde es ideologisch nicht vertretbar zu jammern, wenn multimillionäre etwas weniger geld abbekommen. es geht meines erachtens eher darum, für die gesamtbevölkerung die beste lösung zu finden. 
und gerade weniger verdienende künstler wollen zB ja oft eine kulturflatrate und sschreien nicht nach internetblockaden. 
vielleicht ist es auch eine frage der menschlichen einstellung. es gibt auch noch künstler, die die menschheit positiv mit ihrer kunst bereichern wollen und bei denen sich nicht alles nur ums geld dreht. (womit ich nicht verlangen will, dass jeder seine kunst umsonst feilbietet, aber die lobbyforderungen nach zensur gehen mir definitiv zu weit.)


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Mal für fünf Sekunden gesponnen: Was würde passieren, wenn in Deutschland oder Europa das Kopieren von Filmen, Spielen, Software (Windows, Word, Photoshop...), Videos, Hörspielen, Musiktracks oder virtuellen Büchern für Privatleute völlig legal wäre bzw. zumindest nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt werden würde?

Würden sich dann Activision Blizzard, Warner Bros, Microsoft, Adobe, Sony Music & Co. komplett aus diesen Märkten verabschieden? Würde Amazon seine Download-Dienste einstellen? Werden die Niederlassungen aufgelöst und alle Verträge mit Coldplay, Lady Gaga, Rammstein, Radon Labs (Drakensang) und Uwe Boll gekündigt?

Was passiert?

Petra
PC Games


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> weil die cdu nach kontrolle schreit, sollen die eltern nun anfangen ihre kinder zu drangsalieren. tolles szenario, wirklich...


Eigentlich würde es ja schon reichen, wenn man die Kinder erziehen würde, und zwar so, dass eine gewisse Vertrauensbasis im Umgang mit digitalen Medien besteht. Dummerweise sind nicht wenige Eltern bezogen auf das "Beschaffen" von digitalen Unterhaltungsmedien genauso dreist, wie das Klischee vom Kellerkind, das 24/7/365 den Rechner laufen lässt, um alles mögliche zu saugen.

Sprich: Da fehlt einfach ein Unrechtsbewusstsein. Und das ist ein generationenübergreifendes Problem. Siehe auch das Beispiel von Frau Fröhlich mit den gebrannten Filmen für die Kindergartengruppe. Das kommt leider wirklich vor. Und oftmals kopieren gerade Leute das Zeug, obwohl die das nicht nötig hätten. Dicken Wagen, abbezahltes Haus, Kinder in diversen Clubs. Aber dann fehlen tatsächlich 5 Euro für eine dämliche "Wilde Kerle"-DVD, bzw. man lädt sich Musik runter, obwohl man ja angeblich so ein großer Fan von Künstlerin XYZ ist. Finde ich immer amüsant, wenn ich mich mit solchen Leuten unterhalten "muss". Da ist einfach kein Unrechtsempfinden da, bzw. ist es verkrüppelt. Die kann man auch nicht effektiv erziehen. Da hilft im Zweifelsfall wirklich nur die Sperre. Und wenn die Erwachsenen es schon nicht verstehen, wie sollen es dann die Kinder lernen. Stimme daher Rabowkes Argumentation im Detail zu.

Regards, eX!


----------



## oOTetrapackOo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

ich fühl mich wie in ner Diktatur

die machen was se wollen und wir werde nichmal gefragt

Das ist doch die perfekte Diktatur


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 23.06.2009 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal für fünf Sekunden gesponnen: Was würde passieren, wenn in Deutschland oder Europa das Kopieren von Filmen, Spielen, Software (Windows, Word, Photoshop...), Videos, Hörspielen, Musiktracks oder virtuellen Büchern für Privatleute völlig legal wäre bzw. zumindest nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt werden würde?
> 
> Würden sich dann Activision Blizzard, Warner Bros, Microsoft, Adobe, Sony Music & Co. komplett aus diesen Märkten verabschieden? Würde Amazon seine Download-Dienste einstellen? Werden die Niederlassungen aufgelöst und alle Verträge mit Coldplay, Lady Gaga, Rammstein, Radon Labs (Drakensang) und Uwe Boll gekündigt?
> 
> ...



öh, wieso sollten sie das denn machen???
sich freiwillig von einem markt verabschieden, bei welchem sie seit jahren gute gewinne erzielen? hier mal zwei links dazu:
http://www.pcwelt.de/index.cfm?pid=1861&pk=38975
http://computer.t-online.de/c/13/64/81/38/13648138.html
in kanada gibts anscheinend genau das kolportierte szenario bereits in der musikindustrie. ohne experte in fragen kanada zu sein, kolportiere ich mal, dass sie nun nicht als outlaws behandelt werden.

wobei so gesehen bestünde doch möglicherweise ein wenig hoffnung, dass man durch dein beschriebenes szenario von uwe boll befreit würde.


----------



## santaclaus333 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Warum nur, verdammt noch mal muss die Drecks-CDU immer meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen erfüllen? Warum nur, WARUM?


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> pixelschumi am 23.06.2009 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist daran sinnfrei?


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.06.2009 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das entstehen von bewusstsein wird aber grundsätzlich durch verbote und regeln mehr behindert als gefördert.
und wenn man sich nur stupide an regeln hält, dann kommt meist noch wesentlich schlimmeres bei heraus. und die lobbygruppen der industrie sind da sicherlich ein vorreiter, denen geht es schließlich nur darum ihre interesse mit allen mitteln durchzusetzen. was hat das mit gerechtigkeitsbewusstsein tun tun, wenn jugendliche die sich vom taschengeld bestimmte dinge nicht leisten können und nen bisschen was runterladen, von anwaltskanzleien zu strafzahlungen verdonnert werden sollen, weil die sich damit eine goldene nase verdienen. wer macht denn da ein geschäft draus?
und halbwegs "bewusste" leute kaufen sich ihre musik, pcspilele etc, statt sie runterzuladen. aber man kann nunmal nicht davon ausgehen, dass sich in deutschland das jeder leisten kann.


----------



## HanFred (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, es ist eben kein diebstahl. illegales vervielfältigen ist schon was anderes als jemandem etwas wegzunehmen. daher kommt wohl auch das "mangelnde unrechtsbewusstsein" - man nimmt niemandem etwas weg, also schadet man subjektiv keinem. das problem ergibt sich aus der tatsache, dass wohl extrem viele menschen so denken.
ich bezweifle, dass man das jemals beim nutzer ändern kann. bei der verteilung sehe ich grössere chancen, obwohl sich das ebenfalls schwierig gestaltet.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm, mal überlegen.....vielleicht weil der porsche als "dinglicher" gegenstand danach weg ist? und das "geistige eigentum" nicht? philosophisch gesehen ist geistiges eigentum sowieso ein lächerlicher begriff.


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porsche *kopieren* *g*   Es ist ja danach nichts weg, es existiert einfach mehrfach. Außer man löscht das Orginal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 23.06.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Porsche *kopieren* *g*


3D Printer brauchen nicht mehr lange, fast-prototyping ist auf dem Vormarsch. 

Gibt scheinbar auch schon 3D Printer, die 3D Printer erstellen können ... da kommt doch Freude auf.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 23.06.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 23.06.2009 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ohgott! verbietet die forschung, unserer autoindustrie gehts doch so schröcklich schlecht


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> aber man kann nunmal nicht davon ausgehen, dass sich in deutschland das jeder leisten kann.


Das kann aber keine Legitimation für Kopien sein, auch nicht bei Familien die leider in sozialen Unterschichten leben müssen. Imho auch eine Frage des Bewusstsein, bzw. der Vermittlung von *Werten*. Wenn man sich etwas nicht leisten kann, dann verzichtet man eben temporär darauf. Nur lockt das Internet halt mit den illegalen Versuchungen, die man tunlichst ignorieren sollte. Und gesellschaftlich wird die Kopie leider auch oft genug als banales Delikt katalogisiert. Was der Generierung von Kompetenz und Bedachtheit leider nur im Wege steht.

Wenn die Kinder jetzt nicht mit dem Taschengeld auskommen, kann das keine indirekte Einladung zum Leechen sein. Wenn die beim Saugen erwischt werden, dann müssen die auch mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Ob diese Tadel verhältnismäßig sind oder nicht, ist dabei zunächst von sekundärer Bedeutung. Es geht einfach um die Vermittlung der Tatsache, dass solche Vorgänge nicht akzeptiert werden. Und natürlich verteidigen Lobbyisten ihre Interessen. Die leben schließlich davon. Ob es jetzt angemessen ist, einem Leecher 3000 Euro Strafe aufzubrummen (bzw. anzudrohen), weil er beim Laden von 10 Alben erwischt wurde, mag ich nicht beurteilen. Dass man aber als Inhaber der geistigen Rechte eben jenes illegale Beschaffen unter Strafe unterbinden will, ist für mich aber mehr als verständlich und nachvollziehbar. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Patti89 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Naja ist schon sinnvoll, aber nur bei den dicken Fischen, weil sonst müsste fast jeder Deutsche eine Internetsperre bekommen, da bestimmt jeder mal nen Lied runtergeladen hat. 

Vielleicht als Strafe, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das unbedingt durchsetzbar wäre.

Man kann doch einfach in öffentliche Netzwerke gehen, oder sich irgendwo reinhacken. Denke die dicken Raubkopierer kennen keine Grenzen was das angeht.


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 23.06.2009 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nieder mit der Forschung, lasst die Hexen äää Drucker brennen. Wo mir einfällt, gibts schn Drucker mit eingebauten Brenner ? 

Wozu brauchen eigentlich Privatleute Terrabytefestplatten?


----------



## henric (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Also die Frisur von dem CDU-Generalsekretär erinnert mich an jemanden. o.O


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				henric am 23.06.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Frisur von dem CDU-Generalsekretär erinnert mich an jemanden. o.O


Ergonomisch geformt zum besseren Arschkriechen.


----------



## satchmo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 23.06.2009 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.06.2009 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Memphis11 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 23.06.2009 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> henric am 23.06.2009 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*lol* jetzt wo du es sagst, er ist ja schon ein wenig braun um den hals


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Wie ich zu dem Wahlprogramm der CDU stehe?
Mittlerweile müsste auch dem letzten Bauern klargeworden sein, dass dieser weltfremde, von der Contentmafia geschmierte Haufen Wegelagerer und Banditen nicht wählbar ist.

PS: Ich schäme mich zutiefst in der vorletzten Bundestagswahl denen meine Stimme gegeben zu haben. In diesem Herbst wird mir das bestimmt nicht passieren.
Piraten ahoi!


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.06.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ziemlich "unbewusst" könnte man sagen, deine ausführungen. du nimmst dir also heraus, bewerten zu können, dass menschen sozialer unterschichten verzichten sollen, obwohl sie sich keines diebstahls im gegenständlichen sinnes betätigen. ergo im modellfall einer person, die sich mit definitiver gewissheit etwas nicht leisten kann, eine unlogische forderung. da der verzicht nur schaden anrichtet und zwar betreffender person, da sie ja ohnehin nichts bezahlen könnte.
und dann willst du aber nicht beurteilen, ob es angemessen ist, seine interessen auf kosten armer leute durchzusetzen. nehmen wir mal einen harz 4 empfänger an, der neben wohnungsgeld ca 300 euro im monat bekommt, we lange würde der wohl für 3000 euro zahlen. 
man muss die dinge schon etwas objektiver sehen. und natürlich ist auch der von mir geschilderte fall ein grenzbereich. da sich aber mehr unrecht als recht hinter solchen strafzahlungen oder zensurvorhaben verbirgt sollte man sich über andere lösungen gedanken machen.


----------



## Mothman (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Exar-K am 23.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich schäme mich zutiefst in der vorletzten Bundestagswahl denen meine Stimme gegeben zu haben. In diesem Herbst wird mir das bestimmt nicht passieren.
> Piraten ahoi!


Es ist zwar lobenswert, dass immer mehr Leute erkennen, was die CDU eigentlich wirklich darstellt. Aber es ist doch erstaunlich (wertungsfreie Äußerung), dass es dazu erst dieser Vorschläge bedarf. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die CDU erst seit Kurzem Unsinn von sich gibt. Seit ich lebe kommt von der CDU/CSU nur Murks.  

Viele wählen (oder haben) die CDU glaube ich auch, weil sie es von Zuhause so mitbekommen haben. Ich kenne die Sprüche und die Typen: "Bei uns in der Familie wählt man CDU".  Das ist so eine Traditions-Partei, die immer schon nur darauf hofft, dass genügend Eltern ihre Kinder CDU-konform erziehen. Sobald jemand eigenständig anfängt zu denken, SOLLTE er zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die CDU/CSU dem Staat mehr schadet, als nutzt. Und dass schon verdammt lange. Nicht immer schon, aber lange.

Aber natürlich ist das nur meine persönliche Meinung und soll niemanden beleidigen (außer der CDU/CSU^^) oder beeinflussen.


----------



## imperator1978 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Ich möchte zwar hier nicht das Raubkopieren unterstützen, aber die Entschlüsse unsrerer sogenannten VOLKSVERTRETER sind in den meisten Fällen komplett an den Menschen vorbeientschlossen und von mir in einem Staat mit sogenannter Meinungs- Redefreiheit wo alles verboten wird kann ich persönlich nicht mehr tolerieren und damit seht meine Stimme eindeutig nicht mehr bei der CDU .


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Mothman am 23.06.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Exar-K am 23.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich war damals Erstwähler, in Sachen Politik noch nicht so ganz bewandert und fand Schröder scheiße. Es sei mir verziehen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ziemlich "unbewusst" könnte man sagen, deine ausführungen.


Irgendwie versteh ich den Satz nicht.



> du nimmst dir also heraus, bewerten zu können, dass menschen sozialer unterschichten verzichten sollen, obwohl sie sich keines diebstahls im gegenständlichen sinnes betätigen. ergo im modellfall einer person, die sich mit definitiver gewissheit etwas nicht leisten kann, eine unlogische forderung.


Da fängt die Diskrepanz doch schon an. Er nimmt sich nicht [das Recht] heraus zu beurteilen, sondern eX! legt eine normale Auffassung dar, die im Grunde jeder hier haben sollte.

Es ist so oft wie im Leben:

"Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, verzichte ich."



> da der verzicht nur schaden anrichtet und zwar betreffender person, da sie ja ohnehin nichts bezahlen könnte.


Das möchte ich gerne mal erklärt haben. Warum richtet ein Verzicht Schaden an betreffender Person an? Davon ab, dass ich mit deinen Formulierungen der Sätze nicht ganz klar komme, versteh ich den Einwand nicht.

Vllt. verstehen wir uns auch falsch, kann ja sein: aber willst du wirklich behaupten, dass es für jemanden zwingend notwendig ist, ein Spiel ( darüber reden wir hier ) oder Musik unbedingt zu besitzen? Ganz ehrlich? Bei weitem nicht.

Kleines Beispiel aus der Zeit, als ich noch Schüler war:
In meinem Bekanntenkreis mussten auch einige Kumpels arbeiten, damit sie sich Geld verdienen konnten um Spiele etc. *zu kaufen*. 

Es war für einige Kumpels, die wenig bis garkein Taschengeld bekommen haben, normal nach der Schule & Hobby in irgendeiner Art & Weise Geld zu verdienen. Das verdiene Geld wurde dann für Spiele, Discobesuche etc. ausgegeben.

Der Verzicht hat ihnen sicherlich nicht geschadet, ganz im Gegenteil.
Denn so haben sie früh gelernt:
Wenn ich was haben will, muss ich arbeiten um Geld zu verdienen damit ich mir Dinge wie XYZ kaufen kann.



> da sich aber mehr unrecht als recht hinter solchen strafzahlungen oder zensurvorhaben verbirgt sollte man sich über andere lösungen gedanken machen.


Kleines Gedankenspiel: was wäre passiert, wenn der 'Beklagte' aus deinem Beispiel nicht kopiert hätte? :-o


----------



## Mothman (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Exar-K am 23.06.2009 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war damals Erstwähler, in Sachen Politik noch nicht so ganz bewandert und fand Schröder scheiße. Es sei mir verziehen.


Die Wahlen in Deutschland sind frei. Du kannst wählen wen du möchtest. Ich habe nicht das Recht mir da ein Urteil über dich zu erlauben.  Also gibt es auch keinen Grund dir "zu verzeihen". Du hast ja nichts Unrechtes getan. 

Du hast für dich pers. festgestellt, dass es ein Fehler war und die entsprechenden Schlüsse gezogen. Das ist gut, so sollte Demokratie funktionieren.


----------



## FYYFF (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

*kicher* Die CDU mal wieder. Grandios. Warum die nicht gleich Plakate kleben mit "CDU- Wir scheißen seit 60 Jahren aufs Grundgesetz" ist mir ein Rätsel.

Zum zugrundelegenden Thema: Wird zeit das das Urheberrecht an die Realtität angepasst wird und net umgedreht. In einer Welt wo man verlustlos kopieren kann, darf die Lösung nicht in der Kriminalisierung weiter Teile der Bevölkerung liegen. Und schon gar nicht darf die Lösung lauten, das einem die wohl einzig noch unabhängige Informationsquelle genommen wird.

Aber so ist das halt im Konrad-Adenauer-Haus...da hat man vor nix mehr Bammel als vor einem aufgeklärten und , da sei Gott vor, vielleicht sogar demokratische Parteien wählendem Volk.

PS. Man sieht auch wieder schön welche Fehler die Mullahs im Iran machen. Einfach nur Zensur weils einem net passt wenn Leute anderer Meinung sind...das ist BÖSE (tm). Lieber ne Britney-mp3 unterschieben und wegen Urheberrecht das Internet kappen. Das ist mit Menschenrechten absolut vereinbar und so klappts auch mit dem Westen.


----------



## Stroiner (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

es war ja von anfang an klar, dass es nicht dabei bleibt, wenn die schonmal mit der zensur anfangen. in österreich lacht man schon über uns


----------



## pixelschumi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ziemlich "unbewusst" könnte man sagen, deine ausführungen. du nimmst dir also heraus, bewerten zu können, dass menschen sozialer unterschichten verzichten sollen, obwohl sie sich keines diebstahls im gegenständlichen sinnes betätigen.



So etwas sollte man sich schon herausnehmen können, da es sich bei Songs oder Filmen nicht unbedingt um lebensnotwendige Dinge handelt. Und ja - wenn man sich eben diverse Dinge, die mein Leben allenfalls angenehmer gestalten nicht leisten kann, dann verzichtet man eben drauf. Es ist ja nicht so, als würde man Brot stehlen um seine Familie zu ernähren.

Die Diskussion, dass es sich ja nicht um Diebstahl im gegenständlichen Sinne handelt finde ich als Software-Entwickler ziemlich kurios. Wenn sich jemand ein Programm herunter lädt, dass ich in hrter Arbeit erstellt habe um meinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten, empfinde ich dies ebenfalls als Diebstahl. Egal, ob ich das Programm jetzt mit meinen Händen "greifen" kann, oder nicht.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> das entstehen von bewusstsein wird aber grundsätzlich durch verbote und regeln mehr behindert als gefördert.


Jemand, der ständig illegal downloadet, wird durch eine Sperrung der Bezugsquelle mal vor Augen geführt, für was er alles zahlen müsste, wenn er nicht seinen Torrent / Rapidshare etc. bemühen darf. Für mich ist das wie ein kalter Entzug - schlagartig und sehr effektiv. Da fehlt dann plötzlich etwas, das selbstverständlich war.  
Wer da nicht langsam ein Unrechtsbewusstsein entwickelt ...



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn man sich nur stupide an regeln hält, dann kommt meist noch wesentlich schlimmeres bei heraus.


Da musst du schon genauer werden, ich kann dir da nicht folgen.  
Warum sollte man sich nicht an Regeln halten? Wirkt das auf dich uncool? :-o 



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> und die lobbygruppen der industrie sind da sicherlich ein vorreiter, denen geht es schließlich nur darum ihre interesse mit allen mitteln durchzusetzen.


Wow, wie kann man es der Industrie übel nehmen, das sie nicht um ihr Geld betrogen werden will.  
Arbeitest du gerne umsonst? Kein Entwickler in der Spielindustrie macht das, kein Filmregisseur eines Hollywood-Blockbusters sieht gerne Raubkopien seines Filmes im Netz - es ist seine Arbeit, für die er entlohnt werden möchte, wie jeder normale Mensch auch.  
Wenn dir nicht passt, das große Firmen viel Geld mit Unterhaltungsfilmen / Spielen / Musik verdienen, wäre die logische Schlussfolgerung Verzicht.



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> was hat das mit gerechtigkeitsbewusstsein tun tun, wenn jugendliche die sich vom taschengeld bestimmte dinge nicht leisten können und nen bisschen was runterladen, von anwaltskanzleien zu strafzahlungen verdonnert werden sollen, weil die sich damit eine goldene nase verdienen. wer macht denn da ein geschäft draus?


Diese Abmahnwelle ist doch afaik schon längst "abgeebbt", da wurden Gesetze erlassen, die die Abmahngebühren drastisch senkten, damit sich keine Anwaltskanzlei eine goldene Nase verdienen kann.  



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> und halbwegs "bewusste" leute kaufen sich ihre musik, pcspilele etc, statt sie runterzuladen. aber man kann nunmal nicht davon ausgehen, dass sich in deutschland das jeder leisten kann.


Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, verzichte ich drauf - was ist daran so schwer zu kapieren?


----------



## pixelschumi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

@Rabowke

Genau meine Meinung


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ziemlich interessant, wie hier jugendlichen vorgeschrieben wird, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben. weil die cdu nach kontrolle schreit, sollen die eltern nun anfangen ihre kinder zu drangsalieren. tolles szenario, wirklich...
> im übrigen war ich mit 14 damals der einzige in der famillie der einen pc besaß.


Drangsalieren? lol
Bist also für eine anarchistische Erziehungsmethode, wo Eltern nicht nein sagen. Egal was für einen Blödsinn das Kind anstellt.
Tolle Methode.



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ziemlich "unbewusst" könnte man sagen, deine ausführungen. du nimmst dir also heraus, bewerten zu können, dass menschen sozialer unterschichten verzichten sollen, obwohl sie sich keines diebstahls im gegenständlichen sinnes betätigen. ergo im modellfall einer person, die sich mit definitiver gewissheit etwas nicht leisten kann, eine unlogische forderung. da der verzicht nur schaden anrichtet und zwar betreffender person, da sie ja ohnehin nichts bezahlen könnte.


Und du nimmst dir das Recht heraus dem Künstler zu sagen das er für einige umsonst arbeiten soll? Kann sein das er damit kein Problem hätte, den Wert seiner Arbeit aber ungefragt auf Null setzen, finde ich aber auch "unbewusst". Wenn für einen Pc oder Konsole Geld da ist, dann kann man sich auch die zugehörigen Spiele leisten. Ein Radio für ein par Euro kann sich wohl auch jeder noch leisten. Musik abgehakt. Gebrauchter Fernseher kostet auch nicht viel, Gebührenbefreiung dürfte es ja ebenso geben. Filme abgehakt. Und wenn wirklich für nichts Geld da ist, gibt es immer noch Bibliothek, wo man Jahre seines Lebens mit idR sinnvollerer Unterhaltung verbringen kann.


> und dann willst du aber nicht beurteilen, ob es angemessen ist, seine interessen auf kosten armer leute durchzusetzen. nehmen wir mal einen harz 4 empfänger an, der neben wohnungsgeld ca 300 euro im monat bekommt, we lange würde der wohl für 3000 euro zahlen.


300€ ist es? Und das soll für was nicht reichen? Damit kann man essen, kleidung kaufen und sich auch mal was gönnen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> du nimmst dir also heraus, bewerten zu können, dass menschen sozialer unterschichten verzichten sollen, obwohl sie sich keines diebstahls im gegenständlichen sinnes betätigen.


Ich nehme mir heraus, dass Menschen generell verzichten sollten bzw. müssen (wenn es die finanzielle Situation nicht erlaubt), wenn die den Ansatz einer vernünftigen humanistischen Erziehung genossen haben. Ob das jetzt gegenständlicher Diebstahl ist, oder nicht, spielt für mich eine irrelevante Rolle. Faktisch beschafft man sich auf illegale, weil von den Inhabern nicht gewollte, Art Waren. Egal ob Unter-, Mittel- oder Oberschicht: Eine gewisse Sicht der Dinge sollte erfolgen. Und das Beschaffen von geistigem Eigentum über dunkle Kanäle ist eben kein Kavaliersdelikt, bzw. etwas das man relativieren darf, bzw. mit der sozialen Stellung entschuldigen kann. 


> ergo im modellfall einer person, die sich mit definitiver gewissheit etwas nicht leisten kann, eine unlogische forderung.


 Ich kann mir auch kein 3D-Studio Max für mehrere tausend Euro leisten. Heißt dies im Umkehrschluss, dass es "okay" und kein "illegaler Vorgang" wäre, wenn ich mir das Ding trotzdem sauge...immerhin verletze ich mit der Handlung niemanden. Und da ich mir das eh nicht leisten kann, wäre es doch egal, wenn ich mir die Software sauge...


> nehmen wir mal einen harz 4 empfänger an, der neben wohnungsgeld ca 300 euro im monat bekommt, we lange würde der wohl für 3000 euro zahlen.


 Hätte besagte Person einen Funken Weitsicht, wäre er nicht in die Situation gekommen, 3000 Euro Strafe zahlen zu müssen. Da klingt für mich irgendwie nach Welpenschutz: "Nur weil der arm ist, darf der saugen. Sollte dafür aber nicht auf abschreckende Art behelligt werden."
Auch Strafen von „nur“ 300 Euro wären für viele Leistungsempfänger schon hart. Aber irgendwo muss man ansetzen. Da ist die Sperrung der Anschlüsse fast schon die „bessere“ Alternative. Zur Arbeitsplatzsuche kann der ALG2-Empfänger auch Internetcafes, Bibliotheken oder die kostenlosen Zugänge im Amt nutzen.


> man muss die dinge schon etwas objektiver sehen. und natürlich ist auch der von mir geschilderte fall ein grenzbereich. da sich aber mehr unrecht als recht hinter solchen strafzahlungen oder zensurvorhaben verbirgt sollte man sich über andere lösungen gedanken machen.


Da die Zahlungen aber erst durch die "unrechten" Handlungen der Personen entstanden sind, ist mir die Höhe der Strafzahlungen oder Konsequenzen tatsächlich  zunächst relativ egal. Mir geht es primär darum, dass man überhaupt versteht, dass das Saugen von geschützten Inhalten nicht okay ist. Egal ob man jetzt Bauer, Arbeiter, Altenpfleger, Koch, Berufssoldat, Manager oder Lottogewinner ist.  Jeder mündige Mensch mit minimaler Denkkapazität kann sich ausmalen, dass stets die Gefahr besteht erwischt zu werden, wenn man mutwillig und absichtlich illegale Handlungen durchführt. Auch und gerade im Internet. Daraus schließt, dass man auch mit Konsequenzen rechnen muss, egal ob die angemessen oder übertrieben sein mögen.

Aber wie sollten angemessene Konsequenzen denn aussehen? Geldstrafen sind böse. Verbote sind böse. Irgendwie habe ich bei diesen Diskussionen stets das Gefühl, dass man der illegalen Vervielfältigung von urhebergeschützten Medien gar keinen Riegel vorschieben will. Weil es im Fokus der Öffentlichkeit eben „nur“ ein Kavalierdelikt ist.

Regards, eX!


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"normale auffassungen" können halt auch unbewusst sein. und unbewusste auffassungen von jedem zu verlangen ist sogar gesellschaftsgefährdent, das nennt man volksverdummung.
und dein tolles verzichtskredo ist nun mal ein urteil, und ein ziemlich dummes noch dazu, weil du lediglich auf basis ökonomischen regeln urteilst und keinesfalss auf basis menschlich ethischer moral, oder rationaler vernunft. 



> da der verzicht nur schaden anrichtet und zwar betreffender person, da sie ja ohnehin nichts bezahlen könnte.





> Das möchte ich gerne mal erklärt haben. Warum richtet ein Verzicht Schaden an betreffender Person an? Davon ab, dass ich mit deinen Formulierungen der Satze nicht ganz klar komme, versteh ich den Einwand nicht.



es ist im grunde ganz einfach: wenn ich ein ein musiktitel besitze, habe ich etwas. besitze ich ihn nicht, habe ich weniger. das kann man als schaden bezeichnen, natürlich nur, wenn mir der titel, auch etwas bedeutet, er also einen nutzen für mich hat.
genauso funktioniert es auch mit dem eigentümer, beziehungsweise verkäufer. verkauft er etwas, bekommt er geld, verkauft er es nicht, so bekommt er kein geld -- man könnte dass als den vielzitierten wirtschaftlichen schaden bezeichnen, der durch downloads entsteht.
jemand der sich aber eh nichts leisten kann, richtet aber keinen schaden an, weil er würde ja so oder so nichts an den verkäufer bezahlen. der schaden entsteht durch diejenigen, die sich die sachen leisten könnten, aber trotzdem lieber nichts bezahlen, was dann unmoralisch ist.




> Vllt. verstehen wir uns auch falsch, kann ja sein: aber willst du wirklich behaupten, dass es für jemanden zwingend notwendig ist, ein Spiel ( darüber reden wir! ) oder Musik unbedingt zu besitzen? Ganz ehrlich? Bei weitem nicht.



sag ich ja gar nicht, aber einen schaden hat die betreffende person trotzdem. es ist ja auch nicht zwingend notwendig für einen großkonzern leute zu verklagen, sonst gäbe es die musikindustrie ja schon gar nicht mehr, wenns so schlimm wäre![/quote]



> In meinem Bekanntenkreis mussten auch einige Kumpels arbeiten, damit sie sich Geld verdienen konnten um sich Spiele etc. *zu kaufen*. Es war für einige normal, nach der Schule & Hobby in irgendeiner Art & Weise Geld zu verdienen um sich dann Dinge wie Disco, Spiele etc. kaufen zu können.
> 
> Der Verzicht hat ihnen sicherlich nicht geschadet, denn so haben sie früh gelernt:
> Wenn ich was haben will, muss ich dafür arbeiten um mir Dinge wie XYZ kaufen zu können.


genau! "arbeit" und "konsum", dass ist es, was man lernen sollte!



> da sich aber mehr unrecht als recht hinter solchen strafzahlungen oder zensurvorhaben verbirgt sollte man sich über andere lösungen gedanken machen.
> 
> Kleines Gedankenspiel: was wäre passiert, wenn der 'Beklagte' aus deinem Beispiel nicht kopiert hätte? :-o



hier gings nicht mehr um den modellfall, sondern um die aktuelle situation. millionen menschen auf der welt tauschen daten aus. einzelne präzedenzfälle auf strafen zu verdonnern trifft vermutlich meist die falschen. wenn nun noch das internet zensiert werden soll, also die gesamte gesellschaft beeinträchtigt wird, wegen einer interessengruppe, dann ist das eine frechheit!


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 23.06.2009 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo genau habe ich gesagt, dass es sich dabei *nicht* Raubkopien handelt? Ich sprach 1. von dem damaligen Aufwand und 2. davon, dass es so gut wie jeder getan hat. 

Wo ist jetzt der Mehrwert deiner Anfeindung? Uberlass es bitte mir zu entscheiden, warum ich etwas tue. Immerhin bin ich der Meinung mündig zu sein. Ich akzeptiere deine Klugscheißermeinung aber ich teile sie nicht . Und im gleichen Zuge denke ich du spielst nur die Moralapostel... Das wäre dann sehr heuchlerisch nicht wahr. Also halte dich lieber etwas im Zaum mein Freund


----------



## captainpain (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Da sieht man es mal wieder. Die CDU ist ganz eng mit den Unternehmen verbunden. Eigentlich machen dort die Unternehmen die Politik. 
Hatte die CDU nicht auch mal gefordert, dass nur der Wählen gehen darf, der arbeitet......bin mir nicht mehr sicher.
Ich, als angehender Politiklehrer würde die CDU als Abschaum der Demokratie bezeichnen, ebenso CSU und FDP.
Aber leider sind die meisten Wähler zu blöd um das zu durchschauen.


----------



## PC-Freak (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

... Schwachsinn!...


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das...   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz simpel und für jedermann verständlich erklärt


----------



## Solon25 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> 300€ ist es? Und das soll für was nicht reichen? Damit kann man essen, kleidung kaufen und sich auch mal was gönnen.


  

Um 350€ sind es. Davon zahlst aber noch Strom (zahlen sie nicht) Telefon/I-Net und sonstige Nebenkosten. Heizung zahlen sie pro m² 1€, letztes Jahr wegen der Energiepreiserhöhung aber um 5€ angehoben. Zahlst von diesen ~350€ trotzdem die Differenz. Wo bleibt da was zum "gönnen"? :-o Deshalb verzichte ich trotzdem auf Spiele die ich gerne hätte oder warte halt (Gezwungenermaßen) bis sie zum Budget Preis rauskommen. Bleibt nur die Möglichkeit Telefon/I-Net abzuschaffen und nur offline zu spielen, aber wer will das schon? Dann lieber warten


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 23.06.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein dumm!
ist dir mal aufgefallen wer sich immer an regeln hält aber trotzdem ganz viel schaden anrichtet? vermutlich nicht, sonst wüstest du vielleicht, dass in der weltwirtschaft gerne auf regeln gepocht wird, und gleichzeitig arbeitskräfte in der dritten welt ohne jeglich ethische moral ausgebeutet werden.wer sich an regeln hält vergisst gerne die menschlichke gerechtigkeit. "hab ich was falsch gemacht?, nö, ist ja nicht verboten"!
und eigentlich hatte ich auch gesagt, dass ich es für moralisch gut befinde, wenn sich die leute ihre spiele kaufen, statt sie runterzuladen. 



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> was hat das mit gerechtigkeitsbewusstsein tun tun, wenn jugendliche die sich vom taschengeld bestimmte dinge nicht leisten können und nen bisschen was runterladen, von anwaltskanzleien zu strafzahlungen verdonnert werden sollen, weil die sich damit eine goldene nase verdienen. wer macht denn da ein geschäft draus?





> Diese Abmahnwelle ist doch afaik schon längst "abgeebbt", da wurden Gesetze erlassen, die die Abmahngebühren drastisch senkten, damit sich keine Anwaltskanzlei eine goldene Nase verdienen kann.



solche verbotsvorderungen und zensurbestrebungen werden aber wie man sieht ja immer wieder gefordert!



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> und halbwegs "bewusste" leute kaufen sich ihre musik, pcspilele etc, statt sie runterzuladen. aber man kann nunmal nicht davon ausgehen, dass sich in deutschland das jeder leisten kann.





> Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, verzichte ich drauf - was ist daran so schwer zu kapieren?


ich verstehe schon, was du willst und das du dich gerne auf regeln beziehst, auch wenn sie rational nicht erklärbar oder notwendig sind!


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raubkopieren ist ein Verbrechen. Es ist Raub.

Ob ich im Laden Zigaretten klaue, jemanden die Tasche stehle oder Eminem um 12€ für sein neues Album prelle, weil ich es im Internet herunterlade.

Alles dasselbe und genau so schlimm.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.06.2009 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau habe ich gesagt, dass es sich dabei *nicht* Raubkopien handelt? Ich sprach 1. von dem damaligen Aufwand und 2. davon, dass es so gut wie jeder getan hat.


Hab ich davon gesprochen das du nicht davon gesprochen hast das es Raubkopien sind?
Nein.

Ich habe es lediglich nochmal verdeutlicht.



> Wo ist jetzt der Mehrwert deiner Anfeindung?


Es war weder eine Anfeindung noch sonst irgendwas, sondern lediglich eine Klarstellung der Leser, die vllt. der Meinung sind:

"Musik aufnahmen aus dem Radio ist legal ... also ist auch das kopieren von VHS Kassetten legal."

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



> Uberlass es bitte mir zu entscheiden, warum ich etwas tue. Immerhin bin ich der Meinung mündig zu sein.


Hab ich dir mit irgendwelchen Sanktionen etc. gedroht? Nö. Hab ich dich jemals hier verwarnt oder "angezählt" obwohl du offen zugibst Kopien zu benutzen? Auch das nicht.

D.h. ich lass dich machen ... allerdings ist dies ein öffentliches Forum. D.h. alles was du von dir gibst, kann und wird gg. kommentiert werden. So läuft das in einem Forum nunmal. 

Wenn du lediglich deine Sicht der Dinge veröffentlichen willst ... schreib ein Blog und deaktivier die Kommentarfunktion. *zwinker*



> Ich akzeptiere deine Klugscheißermeinung aber ich teile sie nicht .


Dein gutes Recht. 



> Und im gleichen Zuge denke ich du spielst nur die Moralapostel... Das wäre dann sehr heuchlerisch nicht wahr. Also halte dich lieber etwas im Zaum mein Freund


Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Du "denkst" ich spiele den Moralapostel und im gleichen Atemzug meinst du, ernsthaft, ich solle mich etwas im Zaum halten.

War doof, merkste selber ... oder?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> "normale auffassungen" können halt auch unbewusst sein. und unbewusste auffassungen von jedem zu verlangen ist sogar gesellschaftsgefährdent, das nennt man volksverdummung.


Ich kann dir nicht wirklich folgen. Wir sind hier nicht im Philosophieunterricht.





> und dein tolles verzichtskredo ist nun mal ein urteil, und ein ziemlich dummes noch dazu, weil du lediglich auf basis ökonomischen regeln urteilst und keinesfalss auf basis menschlich ethischer moral, oder rationaler vernunft.


Also meine humanistische und moralische Erziehung verbietet mir eigentlich aus essentiellen und verständlichen Gründen, dass ich *intellektuelle oder kreative Leistungen von Künstlern "schwarz" beziehe, ohne dafür zu bezahlen oder einen äquivalenten Gegenwert zu liefern. Der humanistische Part setzt sogar voraus, dass ich die Künstler und ihre Leistungen achte, egal ob sie mir zusagen, oder nicht*. Und diese Achtung demonstriere ich garantiert *nicht* mit dem Saugen der Werke, der oder Relativierung einer illegalen Beschaffung. Und genau das machst du hier scheinbar: Du relativierst diese Handlungen. Vielleicht bastelst du dir gerade dein eigenes Recht- und Unrechtsempfinden zusammen. Das ist aber leider, verglichen mit den gesellschaftlichen Normen und dem Respekt vor der Arbeit anderer Menschen, relativ irrelevant.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Zocker134 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Willkommen bei der DDR XD!!!


----------



## Monstermic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 23.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst "arme" Menschen(Die meisten Schüler und Studenten, Arbeitslose) würden sich zumindest einige wenige CDs, Filme etc. kaufen, wenn sie nicht die Möglichkeit hätten alles zu saugen. Natürlich nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was sie herunterladen. 

Aber für diese wenigen Käufe, die nun entfallen, ist der Begriff  Diebstahl definitiv geeignet, da sie geistiges Eigentum stehlen und nicht nur eine Kopie einer CD/DVD erstellen.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.06.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das nennst du also humanismus. sehr witzig. klingt eher nach sozialdarwinismus. von welchem humanisten hast du denn bisher was gelesen? goethe zum beispiel wollte als künstler die menschheit berreichern und nicht abkassieren. was du willst ist das gegenteil von humanismus!!


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 23.06.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Raubkopieren ist ein Verbrechen. Es ist Raub.
> 
> Ob ich im Laden Zigaretten klaue, jemanden die Tasche stehle oder Eminem um 12€ für sein neues Album prelle, weil ich es im Internet herunterlade.
> 
> Alles dasselbe und genau so schlimm.




   

Jetzt mal ehrlich ist das echt deine Meinung? Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch für deine völlig verdrehte und realitätsfremde Sichtweise. Ich habe echt selten soviel Quatsch in einem einzigen Post gelesen. Vor allem RAUB. Schau dir mal die Definition von Raub und Diebstahl bei Wikipedia nach. Und vor allem ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung auch vor dem Gesetz nicht gleichgesetzt mit Diebstahl und schon gar nicht mit Raub.  

Ich investiere lieber 12€ in etwas anderes, als das ich von meiner verhältnissmäßig wenigen Kohle Eminem seinen neuen Cadillac Escalade mitfinanziere, und kann trotzdem seine Musik hören.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> und dein tolles verzichtskredo ist nun mal ein urteil, und ein ziemlich dummes noch dazu, weil du lediglich auf basis ökonomischen regeln urteilst und keinesfalss auf basis menschlich ethischer moral, oder rationaler vernunft.


Aha. Auf etwas zu verzichten, weil man es sich nicht leisten kann, ist also moralisch bedenklich und dumm noch dazu.  
Sorry, aber das ist der größte Humbug den ich heute lese.  
Deine menschliche ethische Moral lautet demnach: "Nimm was du kriegen kannst! Du brauchst für nichts zu bezahlen! Schnapp es dir für lau!"   



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> genau! "arbeit" und "konsum", dass ist es, was man lernen sollte!


Was man lernen sollte?!  

Das Leben ist nun mal kein Selbstbedienungsladen wo alles umsonst ist.


----------



## z3ro22 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Die CDU kann mich mal auch ich habe Ilegale sachen gebe ich auch gerne zu sehe nicht ein da sich jahrlich nochmal geld zahle für eine sofware das sie aktiv bleibt.und games nunja ich hasse cd,s im laufwerk habe aber meist die originale.im übrigen ist das ziemlich dumm denn ich bin mein eigener provider also was wollen die das ist gegen menschenrechte und kommt nciht durch wenn du werde ich der piratenpatei massiv helfen.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 23.06.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Raubkopieren ist ein Verbrechen. Es ist Raub.
> 
> Ob ich im Laden Zigaretten klaue, jemanden die Tasche stehle oder Eminem um 12€ für sein neues Album prelle, weil ich es im Internet herunterlade.
> 
> Alles dasselbe und genau so schlimm.




  oh mann, ich hatte grade echt einen lachkrampf...

grundsätzlich ist raub und diebstahl schonmal ein unterschied.

raub bedeutet nämlich das gewaltsame entwenden von eigentum....

wobei, vielleicht gibt es ja auch leute, die der software ein messer unter die nase halten!


----------



## Monstermic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 23.06.2009 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heutige Künstler wollen aber nunmal Geld damit verdienen und sie arbeiten dafür künstlerisch. Denjenigen, die von diesem geld abhängig sind gräbst du damit das wasser ab. 
Als künstler die menschheit bereichern ? Das kann man doch nur wollen, NACHDEM man seine eigene existenz einigermaßen(auf geringstem Niveau) damit abgesichert hat.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Monstermic am 23.06.2009 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst "arme" Menschen(Die meisten Schüler und Studenten, Arbeitslose) würden sich zumindest einige wenige CDs, Filme etc. kaufen, wenn sie nicht die Möglichkeit hätten alles zu saugen. Natürlich nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was sie herunterladen.
> 
> Aber für diese wenigen Käufe, die nun entfallen, ist der Begriff  Diebstahl definitiv geeignet, da sie geistiges Eigentum stehlen und nicht nur eine Kopie einer CD/DVD erstellen.



Es ist im Endeffekt genau das selbe. Ob ich mir nun eine DVD im Netz ziehe, oder diese vom Freund leihe, der theoretische "Schaden" ist identisch. Die reine tat des Downloadens macht die Handlung weder schlechter noch besser.


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Solon25 am 23.06.2009 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 23.06.2009 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Wohungsgeld hätte ich halt mal all inclusive gedacht. Ok, dann wird es schon knapper.




			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ....das du dich gerne auf regeln beziehst, auch wenn sie rational nicht erklärbar oder notwendig sind!


Finde ich ehrlich nicht mal übel, das Leute kommunistische Ideale verinnerlichen. Wenn ihr das nun auch noch abseits digitaler Medien befürwortet und das sogar mal eine Mehrheit findet, dann könnte sich die Gesellschaft schon irgendwann mal ordentlich anders gestalten.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 23.06.2009 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja klar es ist natürlich viel besser die kapitalistischen Ideale der Ausbeutung des kleinen Mannes und des Kapitalfaschismus zu verinnerlichen


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Monstermic am 23.06.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich grab überhaupt keinem das wasser ab, wie schon mehrfach betont, ich bin für die einführung einer kulturflatrate, von der gerade kleine künstler profitieren würden. wogegen ich etwas habe ist das kriminalisieren von menschen im interesse von wirtschaftslobbyisten. es ist aber immer wieder lustig zu sehen, wie im interesse von schwehrverdienern wie der musikindustrie das bild des armen künstlers hervorgeholt wird, der von seiner kunst nicht mehr leben könne...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich investiere lieber 12€ in etwas anderes, als das ich von meiner verhältnissmäßig wenigen Kohle Eminem seinen neuen Cadillac Escalade mitfinanziere, und kann trotzdem seine Musik hören.



Als Antwort auf diesen Beitrag kann man eigentlich nur folgendes schreiben:

_Jetzt mal ehrlich ist das echt deine Meinung? Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch für deine völlig verdrehte und realitätsfremde Sichtweise. Ich habe echt selten soviel Quatsch in einem einzigen Post gelesen._

Soviel zum Thema 'verdrehte und realitätsfremde Sichtweise', hmm?


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar es ist natürlich viel besser die kapitalistischen Ideale der Ausbeutung des kleinen Mannes und des Kapitalfaschismus zu verinnerlichen


Du laberst einen Quark, dass ist unfassbar. 
Bei soviel Nonsens in einem Beitrag fehlen mir glatt die Worte ... sag mal, eine Frage:

Was machst du eigentlich beruflich?

Wenn diese Frage dein Persönlichkeitsrecht verletzten sollte, dann kannst du sie natürlich ruhig ignorieren.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen gibt es halt die verschiedensten Menschen mit den verschiedensten Meinungen auf der Welt   

Und man kann sich halt nicht immer einigen und in dieser Sache werden wir niemals beide auf einen grünen Zweig kommen.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja klar es ist natürlich viel besser die kapitalistischen Ideale der Ausbeutung des kleinen Mannes und des Kapitalfaschismus zu verinnerlichen    [/quote]

ich glaub das war vom vorredner gar nicht negativ gemeint.

aber zum thema kommunistischer ideale: das hinterfragen von regeln im sinne von kritischer rationalität und menschlicher ethik ist eigentlich eher eine strömung die man als "aufklärung" bezeichnet.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du diese ganze besch.... System mit allen Mitteln verteidigst, dann ist das dein Problem. Aber versuch nicht andere Leute als Dumm zu verkaufen, nur weil sie deinem neoliberalen Weltbild im Wege stehen   

Ach ja ich bin Industriekaufmann vom Beruf.


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

rontaboga und ichmussagen:

Euch kann man nur ans Herz legen, eX! seinen Beitrag 24/7 am Tag zu lesen. Denn von Wertevermittlung durch Eltern oder das "selbsterlernen" der selbigen scheint ihr wirklich überhaupt nichts mitbekommen zu haben.

Und dann noch der Klassiker-> alles läuft auf den bösen Kapitalismus hin. Es ist mittlerweile einfach nur noch zum lachen.

Dann zieht doch doch nach Nordkorea, Kuba? Da habt ihr dann keine Probleme mehr mit Managern, Microsoft, CDU und allen anderen Feindbildern.


----------



## Vordack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.06.2009 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt aber auch Fakten, und was Du geschrieben hast würde wohl rein gerichtlich sowie Menschlich als Quark gelten. Daß es Deine Meinung ist tut da nichts zur Sache, in gewisser Weise kann ich sie ja auch verstehen. Wenn allerdings jeder so denken würde hätten wir keine Musiker, keine Kino-Stars, eigentlich überhaupt keine Berühmtheiten. Oder noch weiter gesponnen, dann hätten wir nur Diebe und keine Güter, denn alles Materielle wurde irgendwie von Menschen hergestellt und wenn niemand niemandem was gönnt .... ui, daran möchte ich gar nicht denken...


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finde eher dich ziemlich dreist! statt inhaltlich irgendetwas begründen zu können wirst du frech. und dann fragst du auch noch nach dem beruf, als wenn sich ein mensch nur darüber definiert!


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja ich bin Industriekaufmann vom Beruf.


... und du hast kein Problem mit der Ausübung deines Berufs in Hinblick auf die hier geschriebenen Kommentare? :-o   

D.h. im Job ist es für dich normal für Dienstleistungen, Waren etc. entlohnt zu werden bzw. für eben solche zu bezahlen?


----------



## N7ghty (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

50 Euro für ein Spiel ist einfach zu teuer, es sei denn, es ist RICHTIG gut. Aber für was heutzutage alles 50 Euro verlangt wird...

Desweiteren laden sich viele Spiele runter, die sie sich im Laden nie kaufen würden. Ich zum Beispiel weiß, dass ich Adventures nie lange spiele. Nur so 2, 3 Stunden. Und dafür geb ich keine 50 Euro im Laden aus.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Vordack am 23.06.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt aber auch Fakten, und was Du geschrieben hast würde wohl rein gerichtlich sowie Menschlich als Quark gelten. Daß es Deine Meinung ist tut da nichts zur Sache, in gewisser Weise kann ich sie ja auch verstehen. Wenn allerdings jeder so denken würde hätten wir keine Musiker, keine Kino-Stars, eigentlich überhaupt keine Berühmtheiten. Oder noch weiter gesponnen, dann hätten wir nur Diebe und keine Güter, denn alles Materielle wurde irgendwie von Menschen hergestellt und wenn niemand niemandem was gönnt .... ui, daran möchte ich gar nicht denken...



Ich weiss ja selber, das es genug kleine Firmen gibt, welche wirklich qualitativ hochwertigen Content produzieren und auf ehrliche Käufer angewiesen sind, um nicht bald den Pleitegeier über sich kreisen zu sehen. Aber diese Firmen sind auch nicht diejenigen, welche das Internet Zensieren wollen und die Filesharer mit unmenschlichen Abmahnsummen traktieren (siehe World of Goo macher). Das Game war mir so sympatisch durch den fehlenden Kopierschutz und die Liebe zum Detail, da habe ich es mir glatt Original geholt

Es sind aber eben die Macht- und Geldgeilen Großkonzerne, welche mittlerweile breitflächig qualitativ minderwertige und Konsumentenfeindliche Content-Ware zu Wucherpreisen abliefern und versuchen mit allen Mitteln die kleinen Leute zu bekämpfen, welche es sich "erlauben" ihre ach so tollen Waren zu kopieren. Diese Geier sind mir einfach so unsympatisch das ich da echt aus der Haut fahren könnte.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde eher dich ziemlich dreist!


Sachen gibts.



> statt inhaltlich irgendetwas begründen zu können


Dann lies dir meine Beiträge ab Seite 1 nochmal gründlich durch. 



> wirst du frech.


Du hast mich noch nie frech erlebt. Glaubs mir ... 



> und dann fragst du auch noch nach dem beruf, als wenn sich ein mensch nur darüber definiert!


Oh mein Gott! Wie kann ich mich erdreisten und einen User nach seinen Beruf fragen!?
Im übrigen hab ich nie irgendwenn, sei es hier im Forum noch "im echten Leben" über seinen Beruf bzw. "Job" definiert.

Also red bitte nicht über Dinge, wo du weder Ahnung nach Einsicht hast. Danke.


----------



## Funrunner (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				System am 23.06.2009 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Vor Jahren hätte ich zum Thema "Piraten-Partei wählen" nur den Kopf geschüttelt. Inzwischen ist Ihnen meine Stimme sicher. Natürlich deckt diese Partei nur einen kleinen Teil aller Interessen ab, nur ist mir dieser Teil heute deutlich wichtiger als die leeren Versprechen der vergangenen 15 Jahre. Vielleicht trete ich der Partei sogar bei.

Das war mein Senf zu dem Thema


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> 50 Euro für ein Spiel ist einfach zu teuer, es sei denn, es ist RICHTIG gut. Aber für was heutzutage alles 50 Euro verlangt wird...



Testberichte, Sparen, "Warten bis man Geburtstag hat" ?



> Desweiteren laden sich viele Spiele runter, die sie sich im Laden nie kaufen würden. Ich zum Beispiel weiß, dass ich Adventures nie lange spiele. Nur so 2, 3 Stunden. Und dafür geb ich keine 50 Euro im Laden aus.



Videothek?


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N7ghty am 23.06.2009 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> 50 Euro für ein Spiel ist einfach zu teuer, es sei denn, es ist RICHTIG gut. Aber für was heutzutage alles 50 Euro verlangt wird...


Die Preise sind im Vergleich zu früher stabil und gleich geblieben. Im Gegenteil: sie sind sogar gesunken. Die Produktionskosten hingegen sind gestiegen.

Ein PC Spiel kostet neu um die ~40 EUR. Mal mehr ... mal weniger.



> Desweiteren laden sich viele Spiele runter, die sie sich im Laden nie kaufen würden. Ich zum Beispiel weiß, dass ich Adventures nie lange spiele. Nur so 2, 3 Stunden. Und dafür geb ich keine 50 Euro im Laden aus.


Wie wärs dann mit Verzicht? Wenn du sie "eh nur 2, 3 Stunden" spielst kannst du es auch sein lassen.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich arbeite in einem kleinen Familienbetrieb mit 20 Leuten, wo jeder Mitarbeiter inklusive seiner Arbeitsleitsung mit Respekt und Würde behandelt wird. In so einem Umfeld kann ich mich dann auch für den Arbeitgeber einsetzen und nach kapitalistisch - ökonomischen Prinzipien handeln. Ich fühle mich dort eben nicht ausgenutzt und verarscht.

Ja es ist normal für mich entlohnt zu werden und Rechnungen für von uns vekaufte Waren zu erstellen. Aber wir handeln auch nicht mit geistigem Eigentum.


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 23.06.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Leben ist nun mal kein Selbstbedienungsladen wo alles umsonst ist.



Da stellt sich mir die Frage warum das nicht so ist, es lebt ja auch keiner weil er es sich so ausgesucht hat. Aber jetzt nicht mit, >>zwingt dich ja keiner zum leben<< kommen.  



			
				Monstermic am 23.06.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Heutige Künstler wollen aber nunmal Geld damit verdienen und sie arbeiten dafür künstlerisch. Denjenigen, die von diesem geld abhängig sind gräbst du damit das wasser ab.
> Als künstler die menschheit bereichern ? Das kann man doch nur wollen, NACHDEM man seine eigene existenz einigermaßen(auf geringstem Niveau) damit abgesichert hat.



Kunst ist Kultur, es stellt sich eigentlich nur die Frage. Sollte man sich Kultur leisten müssen oder sollte ein Kulturgut frei zur verfügung stehn? 
Dann wäre da noch die Frage auf welchen niveau wird den eigentlich gemekert? Wenn sich einer beschwert der mehrere Millionen hat, bekomm ich einen lachkrampf. Kunstanfänger, Kleinkünstler, daß sind meistens genau die, die ihre Werke frei zum Download anbieten. 

Ich höhr dauernd das es der MI so schlecht geht und in den Videos fahren Kisten rum die ein Lebensgehalt von 0815 Bürgern verschlingen. Im Gegenzug kann ich nirgens eine Handwerkerlobby mekern hören die durch groß angelegte Massenproduktion ihre Existenz verlieren.  
Sollte einem mal zu denken geben.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 23.06.2009 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> rontaboga und ichmussagen:
> 
> Euch kann man nur ans Herz legen, eX! seinen Beitrag 24/7 am Tag zu lesen. Denn von Wertevermittlung durch Eltern oder das "selbsterlernen" der selbigen scheint ihr wirklich überhaupt nichts mitbekommen zu haben.



ich würde dir empfehlen mit dem lesen generell überhaupt erst einmal anzufangen, du scheinst nämlich von themen wie ethik absolut keine ahnung zu haben. sehr witzig eigentlich auch, dass du dich auf einen beitrag von ex! berufst, von dem ich moral lernen soll. ich wusste gar nicht, dass er eine kompetenzfigur im bereich ethik, philosphie oder sozialwissenschaften darstellt!

falls du dich mal irgendwann mit dem thema werte auseinandersetzen willst, würde ich dir da eher zu etwas anderem raten: 
wie wäre es denn mit voltaire oder rousseau anzufangen, vielleicht lernst du da erstmal selbst zu "denken" und wenn du damit fertig bist, dann kannst du ja weiterschauen, was dir so an moralischen oder ethischen prinzipien zusagt


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arbeite in einem kleinen Familienbetrieb mit 20 Leuten, wo jeder Mitarbeiter inklusive seiner Arbeitsleitsung mit Respekt und Würde behandelt wird. In so einem Umfeld kann ich mich dann auch für den Arbeitgeber einsetzen und nach kapitalistisch - ökonomischen Prinzipien handeln. *Ich fühle mich dort eben nicht ausgenutzt und verarscht. *


Und die Industrie nutzt dich aus und verarscht dich demnach, richtig?


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.06.2009 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo genau liegt jetzt z.B. der Unterschied zu einem Softwareentwickler, der Jahre seines Lebens in ein Programm gesteckt hat & nun ansehen muss, wie Leute seine Software kopieren?

Das als Begründung für das Kopieren Dinge wie "verarsche" "kapitalistische Ausbeutung" etc. genannt werden? Oder eben so lustige Bildchen gepostet werden, dass Piracy eben kein Diebstahl ist, weil ja im Grunde nichts entwedet wird.

Irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen ... hmm?


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 23.06.2009 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaa, WIE GEIL  

Jetzt musste ich aber mal lachen  

Türlich ist eX! hier kein Halbgott aber was er schreibt hat meistens Hand und Fuß und besonders dieser Post hatte was dahinter. Deshalb meine Empfehlung.

Müsst ihr ja nicht wahrnehmen, wäre aber besser als den Mist zu posten, den du gerade vollbracht hast.


----------



## nigra (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 23.06.2009 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kunst ist Kultur, es stellt sich eigentlich nur die Frage. Sollte man sich Kultur leisten müssen oder sollte ein Kulturgut frei zur verfügung stehn?




Ja, ne! Stell dir vor du arbeitest jahre lang an einem Spiel und alle laden es sich zum release runter. Dann ist es in deinen Augen natürlich völlig in Ordnung, da es ja Kulturgut ist.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 23.06.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir so manchen Content angucke dann bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass sie versuchen mir minderwertige Qualität für viel Geld anzudrehen. Ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht denn die Industrie (und auch mein Betrieb in dem ich arbeite) können die Waren und die Preise ja selber bestimmen. Aber....

...die Waren die wir produzieren kann man nicht kopieren oder aus dem Netz ziehen. Insofern ist hier auch keine Diskussion nötig um Kopien welche man sich einfach so aus dem Internet saugen kann. Aber da nun mal beim Content die Möglichkeit da ist, weichen viele darauf aus auch wenn es illegal ist.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N7ghty am 23.06.2009 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> 50 Euro für ein Spiel ist einfach zu teuer, es sei denn, es ist RICHTIG gut. Aber für was heutzutage alles 50 Euro verlangt wird...



immer wieder dieses gleiche, scheinheilige und -leider auch- schwachsinnige argument:
mir sind 40 € auch oft zu viel für ein pc- spiel, weisst du was ich mache?
ich warte 2- 3 monate und dann kostet es oftmals nur noch die hälfte und falls nicht verzichte ich eben ganz.
wer das nicht kann, der hat ein disziplinproblem kann dafür aber wohl kaum die böse "contentmafia" (  ) verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 23.06.2009 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Langsam reicht es mit deinem "pseudo elitären" Gefasel zu diesem Thema. Schalt mal einen Gang zurück und konzentrier dich auf die Kernaussage hier in diesem Thread.

Wenn du über Dinge wie "Ethik" etc. reden möchtest, dann kannst du gerne einen eigenen Thread erstellen und darüber philosophieren.

Fakt ist: Verstoß gg. das Urheberrecht ist nach dem dt. Recht strafbar. Punkt. Ob es dir nun passt oder nicht, so ist die momentante Rechtsprechung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde dir empfehlen mit dem lesen generell überhaupt erst einmal anzufangen, du scheinst nämlich von themen wie ethik absolut keine ahnung zu haben.


Schöne Unterstellungen, die du hier herausposaunst.
Würdest du andere Diskussionsteilnehmer bitte mit etwas mehr Respekt begegnen?
Sonst kann man dich einfach nicht mehr Ernst nehmen.  



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> sehr witzig eigentlich auch, dass du dich auf einen beitrag von ex! berufts, von dem ich moral lernen soll. ich wusste gar nicht, dass er eine kompetenzfigur im bereich ethik, philosphie oder sozialwissenschaften darstellt!


Ex untermauert seine Argumentation mit vernünftigen, nachvollziehbaren Texten, was man bei dir nicht immer sagen kann. :-o 



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> falls du dich mal irgendwann mit dem thema werte auseinandersetzen willst, würde ich dir da eher zu etwas anderem raten:
> wie wäre es denn mit voltaire oder rousseau anzufangen, vielleicht lernst du da erstmal selbst zu "denken" und wenn du damit fertig bist, dann kannst du ja weiterschauen, was dir so an moralischen oder ethischen prinzipien zusagt


Wie wär's wenn du die Philosohpie(?)- Stunde beendest und mal versuchst, auf Argumente deiner Diskussionspartner einzugehen. Wir brauchen kein Philosophie-Crash-Kurs (?) um etwas von Ethik und Moral zu lernen.


----------



## pixelschumi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Der Thread hat einen ziemlich interessanten Grundtenor angenommen. Scheinbar fühlen sich viele User in der Rolle des modernen Robin Hood, der Software klaut und so großen Konzerne und Lobbyisten angreift. Wie niedlich.


----------



## Sebastianic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

das heißt also nicht CDU wählen. 
Die SPD war ja wohl auch mal dumm sich dem Druck zu ergeben. Werde ich wohl Grüne wählen...die Piraten haben sonst zu wenig andere Themen bzw sonst zu liberale Ansichten.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 23.06.2009 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bestätigst also weiterhin das, was ich gerade zuvor geschrieben hatte. du bist nicht zu eigenem ausführen deiner meinungen fähig, also berufts du dich auf einen anderen aus diesem forum. wenn du auch nur ein bisschen mehr auf dem kasten hättest, würdets du entweder in der lage sein, deiner meinung selbst ausdruck zu verkleihen, oder dur würdest dich auf einen autor berufen, dessen kompetenz etwas allgemeiner bekannt ist, als "ex!".
mein rat ist ganz ernst gemeint, du solltest dir mal überlegen, texte zu lesen, die etwas anspruchsvoller sind, als dieses forum.
aber ansonsten: lass dein unsachliches gepöbel, wenn du nicht in der lage bist zu argumentieren.


----------



## Vordack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				nigra am 23.06.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 23.06.2009 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du Picasso sehen willst mußt du auch ins Museum und dafür zahlen. Und die Museen haben dafür wohl auch viel geblecht. Wenn Du einen Kinofilm sehen willst, Kino und zahlen, Bücher sind Kultur, selbst daß Fotokopieren von Büchern kostet Geld (viieel Papier). Ich habe nch nie gehört daß ich mir Mozart legal  downloaden könnte... Seit wann ist Kultur kostenlos?


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				pixelschumi am 23.06.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread hat einen ziemlich interessanten Grundtenor angenommen. Scheinbar fühlen sich viele User in der Rolle des modernen Robin Hood, der Software klaut und so großen Konzerne und Lobbyisten angreift. Wie niedlich.



Es ist ja auch die einzige zivilisierte Waffe die man gegen die Lobby einsetzen kann. Besser wäre es natürlich bei solch einem Kampf einfach auf die Ware zu verzichten, aber nicht immer kann man sich eben zurückhalten und standhaft bei so etwas bleiben   

Ich kämpfe ja auch anders, ich lade nichts an Games herunter sondern nehme mir mein Recht da raus (auch wenn es das Recht nicht gibt laut Gesetz) und kaufen mir viele Games Original mit mehreren Leuten und wir spielen diese auch gleichzeitig mit Cracks um eben Geld zu sparen aber das halbwegs gute Gefühl zu haben eben die Entwickler nicht zu 100% um ihr Geld gebracht zu haben.


----------



## mafias78 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Bitte was??????

ICH FORDERE : ALLE POLITIKER DIE UNS BELÜGEN,BETRÜGEN,HINTERGEHEN,UNS EIN SCHEIß ERZÄHLEN UM WAHLEN ZU GEWINNEN UND UND UND ETC PP,:::IESE SOLLTEN MAL GEHÖRIG EINGESPERRT WERDEN!!!!!SCHLUß AUS!!!


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> du bestätigst also weiterhin das, was ich gerade zuvor geschrieben hatte. du bist nicht zu eigenem ausführen deiner meinungen fähig, also berufts du dich auf einen anderen aus diesem forum.


Sinn deiner Aussage?
Wenn ein User einen Text verfasst, auf den man Verweisen kann, warum sollte man dann den Text nochmal schreiben?

Absolut unsinnig.

Ich verweise ja auch auf irgendwelche Quellen wie z.B. Wikipedia ohne jetzt den verlinkten Artikel neu zu verfassen.

Sowas nennt man "Das Rad nicht neu erfinden".



> wenn du auch nur ein bisschen mehr auf dem kasten hättest, würdets du entweder in der lage sein, deiner meinung selbst ausdruck zu verkleihen, oder dur würdest dich auf einen autor berufen, dessen kompetenz etwas allgemeiner bekannt ist, als "ex!".


Wenn du sowas wie eine gute Kinderstube, für dich umgangssprachlich: Erziehung, genossen hättest, dann würdest du auf die Beiträge der Leute eingehen, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben und deine Beiträge kommentiert haben.

Jetzt zum dritten mal auf einen User 'einzudreschen', der lediglich auf einen Beitrag verwiesen hat, ist Kindergartenniveau.



> mein rat ist ganz ernst gemeint, du solltest dir mal überlegen, texte zu lesen, die etwas anspruchsvoller sind, als dieses forum.


Mein Rat an dich, auch ganz ernst gemeint: du solltest mal überlegen was du für einen Unsinn von dir gibst. Deine Beiträge sind nicht so elitär wie du es glaubst. Ganz im Gegenteil. Das ganze wirkt wie ein, leider lächerlicher Versuch, auf eine Art und Weise Texte verfassen zu wollen, der du nicht mächtig bist.



> aber ansonsten: lass dein unsachliches gepöbel, wenn du nicht in der lage bist zu argumentieren.


Das geb ich mal so unkommentiert an dich zurück. Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## Sam28 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 23.06.2009 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal für fünf Sekunden gesponnen: Was würde passieren, wenn in Deutschland oder Europa das Kopieren von Filmen, Spielen, Software (Windows, Word, Photoshop...), Videos, Hörspielen, Musiktracks oder virtuellen Büchern für Privatleute völlig legal wäre bzw. zumindest nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt werden würde?
> 
> Würden sich dann Activision Blizzard, Warner Bros, Microsoft, Adobe, Sony Music & Co. komplett aus diesen Märkten verabschieden? Würde Amazon seine Download-Dienste einstellen? Werden die Niederlassungen aufgelöst und alle Verträge mit Coldplay, Lady Gaga, Rammstein, Radon Labs (Drakensang) und Uwe Boll gekündigt?
> 
> ...


Damit würden natürlich so einige Arbeitsplätze wegfallen, so einige Sachen die in Deutschland produziert wurden und nur auf den deutschen Markt zielen würden eingestellt werden.
Wenn überhaupt noch solche Sachen verkauft werden würden wären sie sehr billig und müssten mehr bieten als eine normale kopierte Version.
Vermutlich aber würden wir keine lokalisierten Sachen mehr bekommen, wir würden praktisch alles aus dem Internet bekommen und zwar in Englisch, würde zu einer großen Zunahme an Englischkursen kommen.
Bücher wären da eine Ausnahme, Bücher nur auf einem Bildschirm zu lesen ist lange nicht so  praktisch wie normale Bücher zu haben.
Das alles wäre äusserst unpraktisch für Künstler in Deutschland, sie würden kaum noch Geld bekommen, zum Teil von Hartz4 leben müssen, bis auf die welche auch im Ausland beliebt sind. Würde Deutschlands künstlerisches Potential ziemlich einschränken.
Im Grunde müsste sich bei einer solchen Änderungen noch viel mehr ändern als nur die eine um das System funktionierend zu machen, denn bei uns Regiert nicht die CDU, nicht die SPD, hier regiert das Geld.
So eine Idee ist etwas für die Zukunft von der Star Trek uns träumen lässt, praktisch unendliche Energievorräte zusammen mit einer Technologie die uns aus Energie alles herstellen lässt was man braucht lässt uns materiellen Besitz vergessen, weil jeder haben kann was er braucht, dann könnte sich die ganze künstlerische Schaffenskraft kostenlos in den Dienst der Gesellschaft stellen.
Von einer solchen Zukunft sind wir noch weit entfernt, derzeit ist unser System noch das beste.
Wir müssen nur aufpassen das wir dieses System verbessern und nicht verschlechtern, Strafen die ausgesprochen werden ohne richterliche Prüfung, Zensur von Internet inhalten, das bringt uns nicht weiter, das bringt uns zurück.


----------



## mafias78 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				mafias78 am 23.06.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte was??????
> 
> ICH FORDERE : ALLE POLITIKER DIE UNS BELÜGEN,BETRÜGEN,HINTERGEHEN,UNS EIN SCHEIß ERZÄHLEN UM WAHLEN ZU GEWINNEN UND UND UND ETC PP,:::IESE SOLLTEN MAL GEHÖRIG EINGESPERRT WERDEN!!!!!SCHLUß AUS!!!




Ps: klar wenn man zieht illegeal,ok,aber ne sperre??wiegesagt!!!!fangt erstmal bei den Größten Lügnern,Bereicherer unsers Landes an,bei den Politikern


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				nigra am 23.06.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 23.06.2009 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das jetzt eine Anspielung auf Duke?    Ich verstehe schon die Problematik, wo jetzt aber der Punkt kommt. Würdest du deine Leistungen kostenlos zur verfügung stellen. Wenn dir jeder andere auch seine Leistung kostenlos zur verfügung stellt?

Und was dann auch noch dazukommt, ist wirklich alles digitalisierte aus Bild oder/und Ton  Kultur?  Mal in richtung Spassbremse Avatar schiel.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe doch, dir ist aufgefallen, dass mich der vorredner aufgefordert hat, ich sollte 24 stunden am tag den beitrag von "ex!" durchkauen, um etwas über ethik zu lernen. ich stelle jetzt einfach mal in den raum, dass ich mich dazu in äußern darf.


Was du bereits ausgiebig getan hast. Aber immer und immer wieder auf einem Beitrag rumreiten und den User dann noch persönlich anzugreifen ( "wenn du was auf dem Kasten hättest [...]" ) ist einfach dämlich.



> aber dein plumper schluss rundet ja das bild gut ab.






> beruf dich ruhig weiter auf detsches recht. dann musst du dir auch selber nicht so viele gedanken machen.


Du hast meinen Betrag nicht verstanden, kann das sein?



> pseudoelitär ist es übrigenz eigentlich nicht, sich selbst gedanken zu machen, anstatt die gesetze nachzubrabbeln.


Nein, Gedanken machen ist eine tolle Sache. Mit pseudoelitär meinte ich eher deine Art und Weise hier im Forum Beiträge zu verfassen und andere User anzugreifen.


----------



## onkelotto (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Monstermic am 23.06.2009 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch ,  macht sie eindeutig .
Es ist schon bemerkenswert wie Du hier Deine Strategie verteidigst , für Lau durch´s
Leben zu gehen .
Glücklicherweise haben wir Angie Merkel & CO die Dir dabei zukünftig auf deine Finger 
hauen . Meine Stimme haben sie (ob CDU - SPD - FDP usw . sei dahingestellt )


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> du bestätigst also weiterhin das, was ich gerade zuvor geschrieben hatte. du bist nicht zu eigenem ausführen deiner meinungen fähig, also berufts du dich auf einen anderen aus diesem forum. wenn du auch nur ein bisschen mehr auf dem kasten hättest, würdets du entweder in der lage sein, deiner meinung selbst ausdruck zu verkleihen, oder dur würdest dich auf einen autor berufen, dessen kompetenz etwas allgemeiner bekannt ist, als "ex!".
> mein rat ist ganz ernst gemeint, du solltest dir mal überlegen, texte zu lesen, die etwas anspruchsvoller sind, als dieses forum.
> aber ansonsten: lass dein unsachliches gepöbel, wenn du nicht in der lage bist zu argumentieren.



Können wir auch wiedermal von der persönlichen Schiene herunterspringen?
Oder gibt dir das etwas?


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Memphis11 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				pixelschumi am 23.06.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread hat einen ziemlich interessanten Grundtenor angenommen. Scheinbar fühlen sich viele User in der Rolle des modernen Robin Hood, der Software klaut und so großen Konzerne und Lobbyisten angreift. Wie niedlich.



Jop und Ron steht wieder an vorderster front mit wehender fahne


----------



## FMEA (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

die geschaffene internetsperren-apperatur läuft an   

ich hoffe alle diejenigen, denen das hier missfällt, hatten sich an der epetition zu dem thema beteiligt.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				onkelotto am 23.06.2009 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn sich jemand mit der Materie auskennt, den wird die ergraute Regierungseminenz eben nicht auf die Finger schauen können. Wenn heute immer noch Leute P2P Tauschbörsen benutzen, sind sie selber Schuld das sie erwischt werden. Das ist genauso, als wenn ich bewusst mit 80 durch ne 30 Zone rase und dabei genau weiss, das dort ein Blitzer steht


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Vordack am 23.06.2009 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Picasso sehen willst mußt du auch ins Museum und dafür zahlen. Und die Museen haben dafür wohl auch viel geblecht. Wenn Du einen Kinofilm sehen willst, Kino und zahlen, Bücher sind Kultur, selbst daß Fotokopieren von Büchern kostet Geld (viieel Papier). Ich habe nch nie gehört daß ich mir Mozart legal  downloaden könnte... Seit wann ist Kultur kostenlos?



Da frage ich mich, wer hat den beschlossen das Mozard etwas kostet? Mussen, Bücher, etc.. da ist ein Materieller gegenwert dahinter. Und nicht nur das geitige Eigentum. Du musst in Museen zahlen das du das Gebäude betretten darfst, teilweise auch als freiwillige spende. Aber du musst nicht bezahlen das du deinen Blick auf das Bild richtest. Oder dafür bezahlen das du ein Foto(kopie) von einer Buchseite, Bild machst. 

Picasso war Irre.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Memphis11 am 23.06.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> pixelschumi am 23.06.2009 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube echt hier im Forum erwecken Raubkopierthemen immer die meiste Aufmerksamkeit. Nicht umsonst haben wir hier schon innerhalb von paar Stunden 20 Seiten.   

Scheint wohl ein Thema zu sein bei dem so einiges an Diskussionsbedarf herrscht. Wenn alles auf dem Gebiet in Butter wär dann müsste man nicht so viel Diskutieren


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 23.06.2009 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > du bestätigst also weiterhin das, was ich gerade zuvor geschrieben hatte. du bist nicht zu eigenem ausführen deiner meinungen fähig, also berufts du dich auf einen anderen aus diesem forum. wenn du auch nur ein bisschen mehr auf dem kasten hättest, würdets du entweder in der lage sein, deiner meinung selbst ausdruck zu verkleihen, oder dur würdest dich auf einen autor berufen, dessen kompetenz etwas allgemeiner bekannt ist, als "ex!".
> > mein rat ist ganz ernst gemeint, du solltest dir mal überlegen, texte zu lesen, die etwas anspruchsvoller sind, als dieses forum.
> > aber ansonsten: lass dein unsachliches gepöbel, wenn du nicht in der lage bist zu argumentieren.
> 
> ...



ne, eigentlich nicht. aber meiner meinung nach hast du damit überhaupt erst angefangen.
aber du hast recht, es bringt nichts und ich betrachte die sache jetzt als abgehakt!


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> das kann schon stimmen. aber wenn du selbst nachließt dürftest du trotzdem feststellen, dass nicht ich derjenige war, der mit dem gepöbel angefangen hat.


Wie ich bereits meinte, Kindergartenniveau. 

"Er hat angefangen!"
"Nein, ER!"
"Nein, ER!"
[...]



> wenn du die aufforderung 24/7 einen artikel eines anderen users zu lesen als lediglichen verweis auf einen anderen artikel bezeichnest, dann kann ich deine haltung verstehen. wenn jemand jedoch einen artikel eines anderen mir für meine moralische bildung vorschlägt, dann pöble ich nunmal zurück.


Siehe oben. Wir drehen uns im Kreis.



> ich persönlich halte es für wesentlich weniger gepöbelt, jemandem rousseau als lektüre vorzuschlagen, als einen 10 zeiligen postingbeitrag von einem vorredner.


Du hast den Kritikpunkt nicht verstanden, oder?
Es geht nicht darum, dass du Lektüre von Rousseau vorschlägst, sondern es geht um die Art und Weise wie du den Beitrag verfasst hast.



> aber ves spricht bände, dass dir der vorschlag anspruchsvolle philosophie zu lesen, wenn es um ethik geht, zu weit geht!


Mausi, jetzt nochmal ganz klar und deutlich:

1. Verabschiede dich von dem Gepöbel gg. andere User.
2. Atme einmal mehr durch die Nase und überlege, was du schreibst.
3. Habe ich in keinem Wort deinen Vorschlag bezügl. "anspruchsvolle Philosophie" zu lesen kritisiert, verdammt oder verteufelt.

Soweit angekommen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> das kann schon stimmen. aber wenn du selbst nachließt dürftest du trotzdem feststellen, dass nicht ich derjenige war, der mit dem gepöbel angefangen hat.


Wer angefangen hat ist doch vollkommen nebensächlich. Das war ja schliesslich nur eine Bemerkung von frogi, der du nicht zwingend Folge leisten must.  

Merkst du was? Kindergartenniveau.


----------



## Freitag92 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Ist aber auch komisch, dass die Internetsperren ausgedehnt werden sollen. Damit konnte ja keiner rechnen ....

Mal sehen, wie weit das geht.


----------



## keitaro (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Raubkopien sind verboten,daran gibt es keinen Zweifel aber jetzt auch soll der Internetzugang gesperrt werden.Toll,wirklich toll.Es lebe der Überwachungs- und Zensurstaat.Auf andere Nationen mit dem Finger zeigen und selbst so einen Mist einführen.Das einzige,was diese Politiker geschaft haben,ist eine ständige Erhöhung der Steuer-und Abgabenlast besonders bei den geringverdienenden und selbst machen sie sich die Taschen voll.Andere Probleme haben wir ja nicht.
Abgerechnet wird bei den Wahlen:Jeder soll wählen gehen und daran denken,wer uns ständig mit Verboten;Beleidigungen und Irsinn kommt.
Vieleicht heißt demnächst der Bundeskanzler Kaptain Jack Sparrow,der Aussenminister Long John Silver und Haupstadt ist auf Tortuga.

JOHOOund 'ne Buddel voll Rum!!


----------



## onkelotto (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> onkelotto am 23.06.2009 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau , Du würdest bei mir ja auch nicht Tagsüber Kirschen stehlen ,- Du würdest nachts
kommen .
Meine "ergraute Regierungseminenz "  hört auf den Namen Sammy  und würde Dir in
Deinen vollends wertefreien  Arsch beissen . 

@ Mods . . . das mußte jetzt sein


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				onkelotto am 23.06.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> genau , Du würdest bei mir ja auch nicht Tagsüber Kirschen stehlen ,- Du würdest nachts
> kommen .
> Meine "ergraute Regierungseminenz "  hört auf den Namen Sammy  und würde Dir in
> Deinen vollends wertefreien  Arsch beissen .
> ...



Damit hast du dein bodenloses Niveau nochmals richtig bestätigt. Dazu mal herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir   

Lies dir mal meine anderen Posts genauer durch und denke nach bevor du hier was hinkritzelst


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mausi, jetzt nochmal ganz klar und deutlich:
> 
> 1. Verabschiede dich von dem Gepöbel gg. andere User.
> 2. Atme einmal mehr durch die Nase und überlege, was du schreibst.
> ...




1. es ist fakt, das das pöbeln vom voruser kam. es mag dir irrelevant erscheinen, ist es aber nicht. für ihn und mich ist die sache schon gegessen, aber du bist weiter dabei mich deswegen "anzupöbeln". im kreis drehen wir uns genau deswegen, weil du diese objektive tatsache nicht anerkennst.
2. "mausi" findest du also sachlich?
3. atme selber mal durch und überleg dir, mal, wieso du mich für zugegeben sinnloses rumstreiten kritisierst, was 1. durch jemand anderen eröffnet wurde, und 2. du hier mitbetreibst.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 23.06.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was dann auch noch dazukommt, ist wirklich alles digitalisierte aus Bild oder/und Ton  Kultur?  Mal in richtung Spassbremse Avatar schiel.


Guter Punkt. Viele digitale Inhalte sind Luxusgüter, ohne markante kulturelle Relevanz. Diverse Spiele, Anwendungssoftware für spezielle Arbeitsbereiche, viele Filme, ein relevanter Part der Musikbibliothek. Teils Vertreter einer modisch bedingten Popkultur, die aber im Regelfall keine Langzeitrelevanz hat. Anders wie etwa bildende oder darstellende Kunst, die sich mit menschlichen Werten, Perspektiven, Interpretationen oder Verhaltensweisen beschäftigt, die niemals zeitlos oder "banal" werden. Stoff von Shakespeare ist heute noch so relevant wie er damals war. 

Man kann das natürlich so hinbiegen, dass aus banaler Unterhaltungsware (z.B. ein normaler Shooter) plötzlich ein essentielles Kulturgut wird, auf das jeder Mensch ein Recht hat, aber das wäre dann schon etwas ...merkwürdig. Wobei ich es für durchaus wahrscheinlich halte, dass einige Leute mit genau dieser "Gleichung" (Filme + Spiele = Kultur. Resümee: Saug ich, weil ich ein Anrecht darauf habe!) Selbstbetrug betreiben. Kommt immer besser, wenn man für seine Handlungen eine Legitimation hat. Auch wenn diese gänzlich dummdreist und erfunden ist. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 23.06.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich merke vor allem, dass du dich soeben in unserem kindergarten angemeldet hast! herzlich willkommen!


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 23.06.2009 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gab doch mal diesen Smiley der sich immer gegen die Stirn klatscht.

Den könnte man hier so schön nehmen.


----------



## onkelotto (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> onkelotto am 23.06.2009 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



np , habe ich vorher getan .
Angefangen haben Deine geistigen Ergüsse mit  " Piraten wählen " etc .
Du bist einfach ein *Eierdieb* . Weitere Statements gibt es hier an dieser Stelle von mir
nicht mehr .


----------



## marwin756 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

News - User marwin756 will Politikverbot für CDU !

Meine Meinung könnt ihr euch denken...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. es ist fakt, das das pöbeln vom voruser kam. es mag dir irrelevant erscheinen, ist es aber nicht. für ihn und mich ist die sache schon gegessen, aber du bist weiter dabei mich deswegen "anzupöbeln". im kreis drehen wir uns genau deswegen, weil du diese objektive tatsache nicht anerkennst.


Ich hab dich im Zuge meiner Moderatorentätigkeit diesbezügl. hingewiesen.
Das anpöbeln kam definitiv nicht vom "Voruser", sondern von dir.



> 2. "mausi" findest du also sachlich?


Nein, du?



> 3. atme selber mal durch und überleg dir, mal, wieso du mich für zugegeben sinnloses rumstreiten kritisierst, was 1. durch jemand anderen eröffnet wurde, und 2. du hier mitbetreibst.


Wie bereits erwähnt ... Moderator in diesem Forum. Ich hab dich daraufhinzuweisen, dass deine Art mit anderen Usern zu diskutieren ... unvorteilhaft ist.


----------



## Pit0786 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

YES! Die "Verdummungs" Maschinerie hat funktioniert. YES! YES, WE CAN!

Klartext: Es dreht sich alles ums Geld. Wie einige kluge köpfe schon gesagt haben, ist diese Strategie eine Gewinn-Maximierung.
Siehe Petras beispiel mit dem Fussball. Würden alle umsonstn Premiere sehen können, wären die Umsätze um einiges schmaler, und der Manager oder wer auch immer, würde sich kein neues Auto diesen Monat leisten können.

Wusstet ihr das Rostock nicht zur ersten B.Liga zugelassen wurde weil sie die Gebühr von 2 mio nicht zahlen konnten ?? Die Spieler sind für die 1.Bundesliga mehr als geeignet, es haperte lediglich am Geld.

Ein anderer Beitrag von Petra, hat die "Was wäre wenn?" theorie etwas näher gebracht.
Wenn jeder künstler, egal welchen genres, alles umsonst bereitstellen würde wäre das doch Kommunismus. Jedem das gleiche, egal welche Leistung erbracht wurde.
Die Piratenpartei äusserte sich gegen den Patent wahn. Siehe den Rechtsstreit zwischen Facebook und StudiVZ.  Es gibt patente die völlig fehl am platze sind. Wie zB. das Patent auf einen Code. <-- Wer kann uns die Sicherheit geben das am anderen ende der Welt keiner die gleiche Idee hatte ?? Beispiel Asperger - Syndrom und  Kanner - Syndrom http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autismus
Beide wussten nichts von einander und deren Forschungen ....

PS: Ich habe die meisten kommentare überflogen, da ab Seite 10 sich die meisten tatsächlich nur im Kreise drehen. Am interessantesten waren wohl die Beiträge von Frau Fröhlich / Petra.

P.Ps.: Das ist keine schleimerei aber sie gibt desöfteren einen Interessanten denkanstoss.
Wäre mal schön wieder was am Freitag zulesen. Etwas fröhliches veilleicht.  XD 

Mfg ein Pit

Edit: Rabowke, kämpfst du gerade darum deine Moderatoren rechte zuverlieren ?? Deine position auszunutzen um anderen Usern deine Meinung aufsauge zudrücken egal ob richtig oder falsch, ist mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht im interesse der PCGames.
wenn ich mich irren sollte, dann lasst den Hammer fallen.


----------



## Sam28 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Moderatoren sind hier aber schlecht zu erkennen.
Da müsste so ein rotes Warnlicht blinken damit man schnell genug die Flucht ergreifen kann.


----------



## snaffs (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Hey, gute Idee; wieso sperren wir nicht gleich das GANZE VERDAMMTE INTERNET?!


----------



## mindlessjack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

sowas sollte man nie wieder wählen! bzw was soll man überhaupt wählen ?
bzw was ist eigentlich wählen ?


----------



## BornPsycho (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

"Niemand hat vor eine Mauer zu bauen"

Zitat: Erich Honecker


----------



## lenymo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir leben echt in einem Land, welches von geisteskranken und realitätsentfremdeten Kreaturen regiert wird.


Puh das war knapp hätte fast vergessen das heute wieder "Neues aus der Anstalt" läuft aber mit dem Satz haste mich glücklicherweise noch rechtzeitig dran erinnert.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bereits erwähnt ... Moderator in diesem Forum. Ich hab dich daraufhinzuweisen, dass deine Art mit anderen Usern zu diskutieren ... unvorteilhaft ist.



ich muss dir recht geben. letztendlich hatte ich bereits vorher nicht besonders sachlich auf einen post von betreffendem user geantwortet.
ich hatte mich nachher nur noch auf den, ich nenns mal "24/7" post fixiert und mich nicht daran erinnert, dass ich vorher auch schon etwas frech geworden war.
deswegen war ich davon ausgegangen, dass du mich "ungerechtfertigter" weise aufs korn genommen hattest. wegen unserer vorherigen rege ausgetragenen meinungsverschiedenheiten hielt ich das für "gepöbel" deinerseits.
mir ist natürlich auch klar, dass solche diskussionen keinen weiterbringen, sondern lediglich kontraproduktiv sind, aber manchmal lasse ich mich etwas hinreißen

ich entschuldige mich also für das dämliche verhalten bei allen, die ich damit generft habe und versuche das in zukunft zu beherzigen!


----------



## pixelschumi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				BornPsycho am 23.06.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> "Niemand hat vor eine Mauer zu bauen"
> 
> Zitat: Erich Honecker



Nicht ganz.

*klugscheißmodus on*

"Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten"
Zitat: Walter Ulbricht

*klugscheißmodus off*

 

Aber bis dahin sind wir hoffentlich noch ein gutes Stück weit weg.


----------



## N-Traxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				BornPsycho am 23.06.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> "Niemand hat vor eine Mauer zu bauen"
> Zitat: Erich Honecker


Weil ein Zaun ist viel billiger ist.


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 23.06.2009 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Da frage ich mich, wer hat den beschlossen das Mozard etwas kostet? Mussen, Bücher, etc.. da ist ein Materieller gegenwert dahinter.


Mozarts Kompositionen kosten nichts. Die Orchester, die die neuen Platten aufnehmen oder live spielen wollen aber bezahlt werden.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 23.06.2009 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht sollte man das ganze einfach nicht so schwarz weiß sehen. ich denke beide seiten haben im grunde teilweise recht und man sollte eine art mittelweg finden.
im endeffekt sind sich aber wohl die meisten hier darin einig, dass der hier eigentlich diskutierte vorschlag, einer internetsperrung ohne gerichtliche überprüfung grundsätzlich falsch ist, ebenso wie die von lobbygruppen geforderte umfassende zensur des internets zur sicherung des geistigen eigentums.
genau das selbe gilt denke ich auch für nutzer, künstler und industrie. man muss wege finden, die für alle vertretbar sind und insgesamt funktionieren.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 23.06.2009 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das habe ich auch immer gesagt. Die Situation was das Urheberrecht angeht ist im Moment so in meinen und in den Augen vieler nicht hinnehmbar. Es exisitiert nun mal im Internet eine Art sichere Download Grauzone. Es ist doch klar das sich die Leute da dran bedienen um Geld zu sparen, besonders in Zeiten von Arbeitslosigkeit und zunehmender Armut sowie einer stetig abnehmenden Content Qualität. 
Auf der anderen Seite kommt dann die Content Lobby und will die armen Geister welche sich an den illegalen Angeboten bedienen schwer kriminalisieren und mit astronomischen und völlig überzogenen Abmahnstrafgeldern abschrecken.

Dieter Bohlen hat das schon richtig gesagt. Wenn man den Leuten die Geräte und die Internet Technik schon zur Vefügung stellt, den sollte man sich nicht wundern das sie sie zu ihrem eigenen Vorteil nutzen, zudem die Art wie schnell und sicher man illegalen Content Downloaden kann eben in keinster Weise dem "Täter" klarmacht, etwas kriminelles zu tun.


----------



## anjuna80 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollte man das ganze einfach nicht so schwarz weiß sehen. ich denke beide seiten haben im grunde teilweise recht und man sollte eine art mittelweg finden.
> im endeffekt sind sich aber wohl die meisten hier darin einig, dass der hier eigentlich diskutierte vorschlag, einer internetsperrung ohne gerichtliche überprüfung grundsätzlich falsch ist, ebenso wie die von lobbygruppen geforderte umfassende zensur des internets zur sicherung des geistigen eigentums.
> genau das selbe gilt denke ich auch für nutzer, künstler und industrie. man muss wege finden, die für alle vertretbar sind und insgesamt funktionieren.



Richtig. Die Verbreitung und das schnelle Kopieren über das Internet werden sich nicht eindämmen lassen, und das Bewusstsein vieler User ist eben auf einer Stufe, dass dies noch als harmlos und "normal" angesehen wird. 
Andererseits muss man sich vor Augen halten, dass die Entwicklung einer Software oder von Musik genauso viel Arbeit erfordert wie die Erstellung von etwas materiellem. Und nur weil das einen nicht kopierbar ist, ist es nicht gleichzeitig schützenswerter vor Mißbrauch. 
Und man sollte sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass es sich ja um Kultur handelt, die für jedermann zugänglich sein soll. Keiner arbeitet heute mehr umsonst, auch kein Musiker oder Programmierer. Ein paar Seiten früher wurde Goethe erwähnt, der auch "für das Volk geschrieben" hat. Nur mit dem Unterschied dass er sich finanziell nie Sorgen machen musste und man die heutige Zeit nicht mit damals vergleichen kann.
Die Idee mit der Kulturflatrate ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, sie muss halt noch ausgebaut werden.


----------



## Katattafisch (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

von oben bis unten völlig absurd, realitätsfern und anmaßend so wie entmündigend, vor allem das weitere prüfen einer möglichen "killerspielsperre".


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch klar das sich die Leute da dran bedienen um Geld zu sparen, besonders in Zeiten von Arbeitslosigkeit und zunehmender Armut sowie einer stetig abnehmenden Content Qualität.


Um Geld zu sparen, sicher.
Armut kann aber keine Rechtfertigung sein. Nur weil es eine geistige Sache ist, ist es doch immer noch was ähnliches wie Ladendiebstahl. Zeit ist eine Ressource, die jedem Menschen nur endlich zur Verfügung steht. Wenn ein TV-Spezialist beim störrischem Fernseher ins Gehäuse guckt und bloß ein Kabel wieder reinsteckt, das halt locker wahr, dann habe ich ihm auch nur Zeit weggenommen. Bezahlung wird er aber wohl wollen, obwohl er ja kein Material, keine groaßrtig anstrengende Arbeit verrichtet hat.
Der Kunstschaffende hat auch Zeit investiert, nicht für mein Anliegen allein, aber halt auch für mich, und die muss ich ihm abgelten.
Imo sollte man also nicht die Kunst selber bezahlen sondern die Arbeit die dahinter steckt. Was einem das Lied, Spiel, Film wert ist und ob das eben mit des Preis, der verlangt wird, zusammenpasst, ist eine Sache und hängt sicherlich vom eigenen gefallen am Werk ab, aber das man bezahlen sollte, ergibt sich daraus das man die Zeit des Künstlers abgeltet (und die Produktionskosten des Trägermediums).

Abnehmende Qualität ist ein Widerspruch für Interesse am Angebot!


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Es exisitiert nun mal im Internet eine Art sichere Download Grauzone. Es ist doch klar das sich die Leute da dran bedienen um Geld zu sparen,



stimmt, das ist wirklich naheliegend, eben weil man -realistisch betrachtet- keinerlei konsequenzen zu berfürchten hat.
also muss von staatswegen dafür gesorgt werden, dass es eben doch konsequenzen, bspw in form eines (wie auch immer gearteten) "schusses vor den bug", gibt.



> besonders in Zeiten von Arbeitslosigkeit und zunehmender Armut sowie einer stetig abnehmenden Content Qualität.



das hört sich gut an, weil es aus raubkopiereren arme, sozial schwache minderbemittelte macht, die nur aus gründen der selbsterhaltung saugen, was natürlich ziemlicher unsinn ist.
eine aufstellung kaufkraft/ saugverhalten wäre mal interessant- gibts so was?

ausserdem ist es doch ziemlich sinnfrei sich qualitativ minderweritgen kram zu besorgen, also auch zu saugen. 



> Auf der anderen Seite kommt dann die Content Lobby und will die armen Geister welche sich an den illegalen Angeboten bedienen schwer kriminalisieren und mit astronomischen und völlig überzogenen Abmahnstrafgeldern abschrecken.



der riege an halbseidenen abmahnanwälten, die übrigens auch in juristenkreisen nicht sonderlich beliebt sind, gehört in der tat der hahn abgedreht (was ja auch passieren soll). 



> Wenn man den Leuten die Geräte und die Internet Technik schon zur Vefügung stellt, den sollte man sich nicht wundern das sie sie zu ihrem eigenen Vorteil nutzen,



merkwürdiges argument: die existenz von bolzenschneidern erklärt also den diebstahl von fahrrädern? (hier ist der vergleich übrigens durchaus angebracht - auch wenn die aufgewendete kriminelle energie eine andere ist).
sorry, aber das ist ebenfalls quatsch.



> zudem die Art wie schnell und sicher man illegalen Content Downloaden kann eben in keinster Weise dem Täter klarmacht, etwas kriminelles zu tun.



da ist was dran.
siehe auch oben (punkt 1).


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.06.2009 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Punkt. Viele digitale Inhalte sind Luxusgüter, ohne markante kulturelle Relevanz. Diverse Spiele, Anwendungssoftware für spezielle Arbeitsbereiche, viele Filme, ein relevanter Part der Musikbibliothek. Teils Vertreter einer modisch bedingten Popkultur, die aber im Regelfall keine Langzeitrelevanz hat. Anders wie etwa bildende oder darstellende Kunst, die sich mit menschlichen Werten, Perspektiven, Interpretationen oder Verhaltensweisen beschäftigt, die niemals zeitlos oder "banal" werden. Stoff von Shakespeare ist heute noch so relevant wie er damals war.


Als ob man Kunst definieren könnte... 
Im Grunde werden viele Spiele schon lange nicht mehr verkauft, nach den meisten Lizenzverträgen ist es praktisch nur eine Leihgebühr, die man zahlt.
Wenn man Spiele wie Bioshock nur dreimal installieren darf, ist es ein Witz dafür Geld zu verlangen.
Aber ich kaufe sie mir einfach nicht und lade sie mir auch nicht Illegal.
So ein tolles Spiel hat es und wird es auch nicht geben, das ich nicht darauf verzichten könnte.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, das ist wirklich naheliegend, eben weil man -realistisch betrachtet- keinerlei konsequenzen zu berfürchten hat.
> also muss von staatswegen dafür gesorgt werden, dass es eben doch konsequenzen, bspw in form eines (wie auch immer gearteten) "schusses vor den bug", gibt.



Aber dieser Schuss vor den Bug kann ganz sicher keine Sperrung des Internets oder irgendwelcher Seiten sein. Das führt einfach zu weit und führt eine Zensurinfrastruktur ein, welche auf Dauer zu China ähnlichen Verhältnissen sorgen wird.



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich gut an, weil es aus raubkopiereren arme, sozial schwache minderbemittelte macht, die nur aus gründen der selbsterhaltung saugen, was natürlich ziemlicher unsinn ist.
> eine aufstellung kaufkraft/ saugverhalten wäre mal interessant- gibts so was?



Sie tun es weil sie wenigstens noch ein bisschen was vom Leben haben wollen und ich kann ihnen das nicht verübeln. Sollen sie es doch machen. Sie können den Content einfach nicht entgeltlich würdigen bei der knappen Kohlen, aber wenigstens in dem sie daran Interesse zeigen und sich diesen reinziehen. Mir als Künstler würde das bei armen Leuten echt reichen und ich würd nen Teufel tun und diese armen Leuchten noch mit Abmahngebühren bestrafen.
Was mich allerdings schwer ankotzt sind Leute, die gut Kohle haben und mit ihrem BMW X5 vorfahren, aber auf der anderen Seite Raubkopien. Dieses sind für mich wirklich Leute die einen gewissen Schaden verursachen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Pit0786 am 23.06.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Rabowke, kämpfst du gerade darum deine Moderatoren rechte zuverlieren ?? Deine position auszunutzen um anderen Usern deine Meinung aufsauge zudrücken egal ob richtig oder falsch, ist mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht im interesse der PCGames.
> wenn ich mich irren sollte, dann lasst den Hammer fallen.


:-o   

Erstmal ist meine Meinung die eines normalen Users. Alles was ich hier kundgebe ist 100% meine Meinung und in keinsterweise die von Computec.

Also wo liegt jetzt das Problem? Im übrigen habe ich niemanden meine Meinung aufdrücken wollen, warum auch?


----------



## RC38 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Union mocht ich noch nie, hoffendlich werden die 
bei der Bundeswahl derbe geklatsch. Mal im 
Ernst: Haben die nichts besseres zutun als und 
Gamern das leben schwer zu machen?


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dieser Schuss vor den Bug kann ganz sicher keine Sperrung des Internets oder irgendwelcher Seiten sein. Das führt einfach zu weit und führt eine Zensurinfrastruktur ein, welche auf Dauer zu China ähnlichen Verhältnissen sorgen wird.



wo hab ich das denn auch behauptet? 



> Sie tun es weil sie wenigstens noch ein bisschen was vom Leben haben wollen und ich kann ihnen das nicht verübeln.



ach bitte, das ist doch wirklich nicht dein ernst.
ich glaube, die meisten arbeitslosen haben wirklich andere probleme. 
und selbst wenn, ist das doch nicht der kern des problems, sondern maximal ein nebenkriegsschauplatz.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				MisterSmith am 23.06.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 23.06.2009 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vor allem erst den kunstanspruch runterschrauben aber dann als luxusgut bezeichnen.
es ist immer wieder der fall, das in bezug auf computerspile von "luxusgütern" gesprochen wird, aber es sind und bleiben eben KEINE "luxusgüter". nicht alles was man nicht zum unmittelbaren überleben braucht ist ein luxusgut.
gleichzeitig lässt sich der künstlerische wert nicht bestimmen, wie bereits hervorgehoben wurde.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Bei WikiLeaks findet man das noch nicht abgesegnete CDU Regierungsprogramm zur Einsicht: Link

Der Punkt der hier besprochenen Internetsperre findet sich auf Seite 55 wieder:


> Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum. Wo es angesichts der geringen Schwere von Straftaten vertretbar ist, soll eine Selbstregulierung greifen. Wir möchten nach britischem und französischem Vorbild Rechtsverletzungen effektiv unterbinden, indem die Vermittler von Internetzugängen Rechtsverletzer verwarnen und nötigenfalls ihre Zugänge sperren.


Das klingt, wie in Frankreich, nach judikativen Rechten von "Vermittlern von Internetzugängen" und hat den Beigeschmack, dass man scheinbar ebenfalls seine Unschuld erst vor Gericht beweisen muss.

Naja, Sarkozy hat ja auch gestern erst, als erster Präsident in 150 Jahren, während seiner Amtszeit vor Senat und Nationalversammlung gesprochen und, unter Anderem, seine Ansichten zu HADOPI klargestellt:


> Comment pourrait-il y avoir dans notre société de zones de non-droit? Comment peut-on réclamer en même temps que l'économie soit régulée et qu'internet ne le soit pas? Comment peut-on accepter que les règles qui s'imposent à toute la société ne s'imposent pas sur internet?


Pi mal Daumen übersetzt sind es die üblichen Phrasen vom rechtsfreien Internet, der regulierten Wirtschaft im Gegensatz zum unregulierten Internet und der Frage, wie man denn akzeptieren könne, dass Regeln der Gesellschaft nicht für das Internet bindend sind.


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> Sie tun es weil sie wenigstens noch ein bisschen was vom Leben haben wollen und ich kann ihnen das nicht verübeln. Sollen sie es doch machen. Sie können den Content einfach nicht entgeltlich würdigen bei der knappen Kohlen, aber wenigstens in dem sie daran Interesse zeigen und sich diesen reinziehen. Mir als Künstler würde das bei armen Leuten echt reichen und ich würd nen Teufel tun und diese armen Leuchten noch mit Abmahngebühren bestrafen.
> Was mich allerdings schwer ankotzt sind Leute, die gut Kohle haben und mit ihrem BMW X5 vorfahren, aber auf der anderen Seite Raubkopien. Dieses sind für mich wirklich Leute die einen gewissen Schaden verursachen.



"Weil Sie noch ein bisschen, was vom Leben haben wollen?"

Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben? Hört sich ja so an, als ob jeder ALG II Empfänger nur knapp vor dem Hungertod steht oder in den tiefsten Slums leben müsste.

So ohne Mietwohnung, Fernseher, Musikanlage, DVD Player etc. ...


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 23.06.2009 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Pi mal Daumen übersetzt sind es die üblichen Phrasen vom rechtsfreien Internet, der regulierten Wirtschaft im Gegensatz zum unregulierten Internet und der Frage, wie man denn akzeptieren könne, dass Regeln der Gesellschaft nicht für das Internet bindend sind.



daran gibt es ja auch grundsätzlich wenig auszusetzen.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 23.06.2009 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> "Weil Sie noch ein bisschen, was vom Leben haben wollen?"
> 
> Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben? Hört sich ja so an, als ob jeder ALG II Empfänger nur knapp vor dem Hungertod steht oder in den tiefsten Slums leben müsste.
> 
> So ohne Mietwohnung, Fernseher, Musikanlage, DVD Player etc. ...



Ich meinte damit eher weil sie was vom kulturellen Leben haben wollen. Wenn schon Kino und Originalcontent für sie zu teuer sind, dann gönne ich ihnen wenigsten die paar Kopien, zumal sie auch kaum Schaden verursachen bei ihrer geringen Kaufkraft. Das ist nun mal meine Einstellung und ich vermute viele die das etwas anders sehen beneiden evtl. diese Menschen darum das sie nicht arbeiten gehen und alles an Content für Lau haben. Aber das ist eben alles Einstellungssache. Meine geht in diesem Bereich nun mal mehr in Richtung Robin Hood 
 



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 23.06.2009 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch da gibt schon was dran auszusetzen. Das Internet mit seiner globalen Infrastruktur und seiner Fähigkeit zur grenzenlosen Datenübertragung ist bis dato mit nichts vergleichbar was es gab und daher lassen sich die Gesetze des echten Lebens eben nicht einfach so bindend auf das Internet übertragen. Die Argumente mit dem "rechtfreien Internet" sind für mich nichts weiter als über Leichen gehende Methoden zur Gewinnmaximierung der Content Lobby.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> Es ist doch klar das sich die Leute da dran bedienen um Geld zu sparen, besonders in Zeiten von Arbeitslosigkeit und zunehmender Armut sowie einer stetig abnehmenden Content Qualität.



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die privaten Raubkopierer "bestrafen" Blizzard für Starcraft, Coldplay für Viva la vida, Pixar für Ratatouille und Twentieth Century Fox für 24, Star Wars und Titanic. Sprich: Die geilsten Sachen werden i.d.R. am meisten kopiert. Kein Mensch tut sich freiwillig Crap an. Für stetig abnehmenden Content "lohnt" sich der Rohling doch gar nicht...

Das Problem ist nicht, dass sich die Menschen ein Spiel oder eine DVD nicht leisten könnten. Sie WOLLEN es sich nicht leisten. Sie haben ein gutes Gefühl dabei, für lau "mitreden" zu können und ihre Kinder glücklich zu machen. Sie sind stolz darauf, wenn sie dem Nachbarn ein Spiel "besorgen" können. Sie sind stolz auf regalmeterweise Spindelware. Sie sind extrem stolz auf gerippte 1.000-EUR-Software inkl. one-size-fits-all-Seriennummern.

Will sagen: Es ist nicht das Geld. Crysis und GTA 4 laufen nicht auf 99-EUR-Playstations.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> Ich meinte damit eher weil sie was vom kulturellen Leben haben wollen. Wenn schon Kino und Originalcontent für sie zu teuer sind, dann gönne ich ihnen wenigsten die paar Kopien, zumal sie auch kaum Schaden verursachen bei ihrer geringen Kaufkraft.



Darüber könnte man aber auch wieder streiten  

Egal ob ein X5 Fahrer raubkopiert oder ein Dacia Fahrer. Kopiert ist kopiert. Der Schaden wäre derselbe.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Um auch mal einen politischen Gegenpunkt zu dieser Meinung der CDU zu bringen, zitiere ich Helga Trüpel, EU-Abgeordnete der Grünen, aus einer Pressekonferenz am 03.04.2009 anlässlich der Veröffentlichung eines Gutachtens zur juristischen Machbarkeit einer Form von Kulturflatrate:


> When in politics one is confronted with two options that both don’t work one should look for a third one.
> [...]
> In my view two positions don’t have a future. One is the ‘everything for free’ attitude towards creative works on the internet. It does not answer the questions of how to appropriately remunerate authors in the digital age and how a knowledge society based on creative content can reproduce itself. But I am equally opposed to the French model in which, without judicial due process through a new government agency, after two warnings users’ internet access will be suspended. This is, in my view, not an appropriate response to the technological revolution.


Einen wirklich hervorragenden Artikel von Volker Grassmuck zu dem Thema findet jeder, der auch 30 Seiten zu lesen bereit ist, bei Intellectual Property Watch: Link


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch da gibt schon was dran auszusetzen.



das wundert mich jetzt aber.   



> Das Internet mit seiner globalen Infrastruktur und seiner Fähigkeit zur grenzenlosen Datenübertragung ist bis dato mit nichts vergleichbar was es gab und daher lassen sich die Gesetze des echten Lebens eben nicht einfach so bindend auf das Internet übertragen.



durchaus richtig und ich habe auch nirgends behauptet, dass es einfach wäre oder dass sich alle regularien 1:1 auf das i-net übertragen liessen.

wieso interpretierst du in meine aussagen eigentlich immer dinge hinein, die ich nirgends geschrieben oder auch nur angedeutet habe?
ich sprach nur davon, dass das i-net grundsätzlich kein rechtsfreier raum sein darf.
und das ist meine überzeugung, ja. 



> Die Argumente mit dem "rechtfreien Internet" sind für mich nichts weiter als über Leichen gehende Methoden zur Gewinnmaximierung der Content Lobby.



ach bitte, diesen quatsch kann man sich die doch so langsam mal sparen, oder meinst du nicht?
ich bin im übigen sehr wohl ebenfalls dafür, dass sich die industrie insbesondere aus der strafverfolgung herauszuhalten hat und sich nicht mit absurd- hohen schadenersatzsummen lächerlich machen soll.
damit ist nämlich auch keinem geholfen.

dass regularien im i-net durchaus auch jedem einzelnen zum vorteil gereichen können, daran denkt merkwürdigerweise keiner.
oder würdest du darauf auch keinen wert legen, wenn bspw deine rechte als verbraucher in gefahr sind oder schlicht betrogen wurdest?
soll die polizeidienststelle dann auch die arme heben und sagen: "nicht unsere baustelle- das internet ist ein rechtsfreier raum, da kann jeder machen, was er will"?


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 23.06.2009 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es ist doch klar das sich die Leute da dran bedienen um Geld zu sparen, besonders in Zeiten von Arbeitslosigkeit und zunehmender Armut sowie einer stetig abnehmenden Content Qualität.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Menschen die du ansprichst sind ja auch die Leute, welche mich auch verärgern weil sie könnten sich Original Content problemlos kaufen aber machen es nicht weil sie einmal mehr im Monat ins Nobel Restaurant essen gehen wollen oder anstatt nach Mallorca auf die Dom.Rep. fahren wollen. 
Wenn du aber meinst das diese Sorte an Raubkopierern die Mehrheit sind dann hast du unrecht. Sehr sehr viele Raubkopien werden wegen Geld getätigt, welches den Leuten dann im Endeffekt für Benzin, vernünftiges Essen etc. am Ende des Monats fehlen würde. Dies rechtfertigt die Tat ja nicht, aber es ist der Grund.

Und ich glaube nicht das ein Raubkopierer irgendeine Firma wirklich bestrafen will. Das Unrechtsbewußtsein ist durch die weiter oben im Thread erwähnten Gründe nun mal kaum vorhanden.


----------



## The-Conqueror (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Mein Kommentar zu diesem Schwachsinn: VOLL*zensiert*!!!!!!!
Sowas kann echt nur von der CDU (Conservative pro Dictatorship Union) kommen. Was die in letzter Zeit alles durchsetzen wollten ist die ideale Grundlage, um einen Staat zu schaffen, der sich von den sog. Schurkenstaaten, der Pseudo-Demokratie DDR bzw. Sowietunion und dem 3. Reich nur noch marginal unterscheidet. 
Glücklicherweise gibt es in der BRD das Verfassungsgericht, dass diesen *Zensiert* zeigt, dass es gewisse Grenzen in diesem Land gibt, die nicht überschritten werden können. 
Andererseits müsste dieses Gericht eigentlich den Bundestag in seiner jetzigen Form auflösen, denn so wie dort abgestimmt wird, war nicht vorgesehen (Fraktion stimmt geschlossen ab, anstatt jeder Abgeordnete nach eigenem Gewissen). 

Nun aber konkret zum Thema Internetsperren: Der Inhaber eines IQs von unter 90 aus der CDU, der diese Idee hatte, sollte sich ernsthaft fragen, ob die Bildzeitung die richtige Lektüre für einen Politiker ist. Hätte er andere Zeitungen gelesen, wäre ihm zum Beispiel aufgefallen, dass in Frankreich erst kürzlich ein derartiges Gesetz vom Verfassungsgericht gekippt wurde und Sarkozy (wird der so geschrieben?^^) nun ziemlich blöde vor seinen Lobbyisten da steht. 
Nebenbei bemerkt habe ich so das Gefühl, dass die CDU im Moment irgendwelche Niemande vorschickt, um solche komischen Dinge ins Gespräch zu bringen, um damit die SPD in Zugzwang zu bringen und sie zu irgendeiner Aussage zu bringen, mit der man sie im Wahlkampf so richtig schön demontieren kann. 

Ich kann dazu nur eines sagen: CDU/CSU auslachen, SPD bemitleiden und Grüne bzw. Piratenpartei wählen. 
Vielleicht kommt ja sogar eine Grüne-Piratenpartei-Regierung an die Macht. Das wär mal der Oberhammer, unter dem die beiden Populismus-Parteien (CDU/CSU und SPD) sich erstmal wieder rauswinden müssten


----------



## MinkaGER (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

ich seh das bisher ja noch recht entspannt  Erstens haben wir ja NOCH eine Verfassung und zweitens stößt man da schnell auf technishe Grenzen, zumal ja bei One-Click-hostern die Verbindungen weitgehend verschlüsselt sind. Das Problem ist einfach, dass die Politiker der Nationalso.. rr ich meine CDU einfach nicht begreifen wie moderne Kommunikationstechnik funktioniert. Wer gestern den "Unter den Linden " Talk auf Phoenix gesehen hat weiß wovon ich rede. Der Moderator und der CDU-Pansionär haben einfach nicht verstanden das es nichts bringt Stoppschilder aufzuhängen und Patentrecht von Uhrheberrecht zu unterscheiden. Und wenn der Piratenparteichef dazuquasi genötigt wird, deutlich den namen des bekanntesten Mitglieds siener Partei zu nennen (Herr Heuss) bei dem man ja angeblich Kinderpornos gefunden hat, dann hat das nichts mit Neutralen Talkshows zu tun sondern mit Mediengleichschaltung sponsored by CDU. Und falls eine solche Sperre für die Raubkopierer kommen sollte, was ich nicht glaube , dann wäre der nächste Schritt die Sperrung des Internets für ungeliebte Leute . In Deutschland hat man auf dem Gebiet ja einen reichhaltigen Fundus an Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet   also, auch wenns wohl nichts bringt . immer schön das auf dem Wahlschein ankreuzen, was die Regierungsparteien am wenigsten wollen ..aus Protest


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Menschen die du ansprichst sind ja auch die Leute, welche mich auch verärgern weil sie könnten sich Original Content problemlos kaufen aber machen es nicht weil sie einmal mehr im Monat ins Nobel Restaurant essen gehen wollen oder anstatt nach Mallorca auf die Dom.Rep. fahren wollen.



du scheinst mir ein grundsätzliches problem mit "besserverdienenden" zu haben.
kann das sein?



> Wenn du aber meinst das diese Sorte an Raubkopierern die Mehrheit sind dann hast du unrecht. Sehr sehr viele Raubkopien werden wegen Geld getätigt, welches den Leuten dann im Endeffekt für Benzin, vernünftiges Essen etc. am Ende des Monats fehlen würde.



und dieses wissen nimmst du woher?
jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit deinem persönlichen bekanntenkreis.


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> Ich kann dazu nur eines sagen: CDU/CSU auslachen, SPD bemitleiden und Grüne bzw. Piratenpartei wählen.
> Vielleicht kommt ja sogar eine Grüne-Piratenpartei-Regierung an die Macht. Das wär mal der Oberhammer, unter dem die beiden Populismus-Parteien (CDU/CSU und SPD) sich erstmal wieder rauswinden müssten



Komisch wie auf einmal jeder die Piraten Partei wählen möchte.

Wie war nochmal deren Konzept was Familie, Bildung, Umwelt, Finanzen angeht? Ups, die haben ja gar keins. Ist das dann nicht Populismus?


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				The-Conqueror am 23.06.2009 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommt ja sogar eine Grüne-Piratenpartei-Regierung an die Macht. Das wär mal der Oberhammer, unter dem die beiden Populismus-Parteien (CDU/CSU und SPD) sich erstmal wieder rauswinden müssten



Warum nicht gleich eine Alleinregierung der Piraten?
Ich erzähle dir sicher kein Geheimnis, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich und praktisch unmöglich ist, dass es eine Grüne-Piraten Regierung gibt.

Und der Oberhammer wäre das in der Tat, die Frage ist nur, in welcher Richtung


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				MinkaGER am 23.06.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> iWer gestern den "Unter den Linden " Talk auf Phoenix gesehen hat weiß wovon ich rede. Der Moderator und der CDU-Pansionär haben einfach nicht verstanden das es nichts bringt Stoppschilder aufzuhängen und Patentrecht von Uhrheberrecht zu unterscheiden. Und wenn der Piratenparteichef dazuquasi genötigt wird, deutlich den namen des bekanntesten Mitglieds siener Partei zu nennen (Herr Heuss) bei dem man ja angeblich Kinderpornos gefunden hat, dann hat das nichts mit Neutralen Talkshows zu tun sondern mit Mediengleichschaltung sponsored by CDU.




hab ich gesehen ja.
und das war wirklich traurig, dass der moderator auch die -selbstredend übliche- abwehrreaktion auf das wort "kinderpornographie" gezeigt hat.
wenn es um das thema geht, schaltet das resthirn ab und man hat nur die abscheulichkeit dieses delikts vor augen.
das sollte einem journalisten allerdings wirklich nicht passieren und hätte man ua durch bessere vorbereitung auf die sendung vermeiden können. 
traurig.   

ps: 
der gute man heisst übrigens tauss.
und wie schon vorher mal gesagt, halte ich es für einen fatalen fehler ihn, vor entkräftung der anschuldigungen, in die partei aufzunehmen.


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Menschen die du ansprichst sind ja auch die Leute, welche mich auch verärgern weil sie könnten sich Original Content problemlos kaufen aber machen es nicht weil sie einmal mehr im Monat ins Nobel Restaurant essen gehen wollen oder anstatt nach Mallorca auf die Dom.Rep. fahren wollen.
> Wenn du aber meinst das diese Sorte an Raubkopierern die Mehrheit sind dann hast du unrecht. Sehr sehr viele Raubkopien werden wegen Geld getätigt, welches den Leuten dann im Endeffekt für Benzin, vernünftiges Essen etc. am Ende des Monats fehlen würde. Dies rechtfertigt die Tat ja nicht, aber es ist der Grund.


Also bist du halb über dich selbst verärgert?
Du hast ja einen Job wie ich lesen konnte, deine Freunde vielleicht auch- wenigstens zum Teil?
Und trotzdem seit ihr so arm das ihr ein Spiel gemeinsam kaufen "müsst".


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> dass regularien im i-net durchaus auch jedem einzelnen zum vorteil gereichen können, daran denkt merkwürdigerweise keiner.
> oder würdest du darauf auch keinen wert legen, wenn bspw deine rechte als verbraucher in gefahr sind oder schlicht betrogen wurdest?
> soll die polizeidienststelle dann auch die arme heben und sagen: "nicht unsere baustelle- das internet ist ein rechtsfreier raum, da kann jeder machen, was er will"?



Nun da hast du mal ausnahmsweise   Recht, ich würde ja auch nicht gerne per Vorkasse was bezahlen wollen um dann keine Ware zu sehen und dann niemanden erreichen können, der sich darum kümmern würde.

Ich sehe jedoch die Schwarzkopien in einem anderen Licht. Das mag ja auch an meiner Vergangenheit und der vieler anderer Leute liegen. Ich bin am Sinclair Spectrum 48 (noch mit Datasetten) und dann später am Amiga (DD Disketten) quasi mit den Raubkopien gross geworden. Es war damals etwas völlig normales, das man 400 Disketten mit kopierten Games hatte. Niemand hat auch nur annähernd daran gedacht sich ein Game für damals ca. 100 Mark Original zu kaufen. Ebenso normal war es damals VHS Kassetten zu kopieren und Titel vom Radio aufzunehmen um sich eben die Ausgaben für Original Kontent zu sparen.

Die jetzigen Internet Schwarzkopien mögen zwar auf einem anderen Level sein, da sie verlustfrei digital sind und die Menge auch dank DSL sich vervielfacht hat, sie sind aber im Grund nichts anderes als das, was früher die von mir oben erwähnten Dinge sind

Damit sind die Schwarzkopien nun mal leider jetzt ein Teil der Gesellschaft und es wird sehr sehr schwer sein, den Leuten wieder ein Unrechtsbewusstsein dafür einzuprägen. Ich wüsste auch nicht wie sowas überhaupt vollbracht werden könnte.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir erachten es halt als unseren Mittelweg zwischen Raubkopien und einer 100% Originalkauf-Treue. Und das Geld was wir dabei sparen kann man in der heutigen Zeit echt gut gebrauchen, wir gehören einfach nicht zu den Spitzenverdienern.

Das kommt ja aber auch auf den Titel an. Ein GTA 4 haben wir uns wegen dem Multiplayer fast alle gekauft. 
Ein reines Single Player Tomb Raider Underworld hingegen haben wir uns damals glaube ich zu 5 sogar geteilt. Warum sollten wir denn dafür zusammen 250 Euro ausgeben wenn wir nur 50 ausgeben können? Und ob wir es alle gleichzeitig oder hintereinander Spielen ist im Endeffekt zwar nach dem Gesetz nicht egal, aber in der Praxis doch so ziemlich


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag ja auch an meiner Vergangenheit und der vieler anderer Leute liegen. Ich bin am Sinclair Spectrum 48 (noch mit Datasetten) und dann später am Amiga (DD Disketten) quasi mit den Raubkopien gross geworden. Es war damals etwas völlig normales, das man 400 Disketten mit kopierten Games hatte. Niemand hat auch nur annähernd daran gedacht sich ein Game für damals ca. 100 Mark Original zu kaufen. Ebenso normal war es damals VHS Kassetten zu kopieren und Titel vom Radio aufzunehmen um sich eben die Ausgaben für Original Kontent zu sparen.




wie kommst du darauf, dass meine jugend so grundlegend anders ausgesehen hat? 
und den unterschied hast du ja schon selbst erkannt und genannt: die dimension.

dazu mal ein zitat (von m. beckedahl von netzpolitik.org aus der aktuellen GEE):
"es wurde schon immer kopiert, sobald die möglichkeit dazu bestand. die kopie eines musikalbums, die man früher einem freund auf dem schulhof geschenkt hat, war legal und durch das recht auf privatkopie gedeckt - doch wenn man heute etwas über eine i-net tauschbörse tauschen will, soll das auf einmal nicht mehr egal sein. diesen kulturwandel kann man niemandem erklären."

es tut mir ja furchtbar leid, aber diesen unterschied -*tausch auf dem schulhof einiger cds/vhs- kassetten mit den freunden und den tausch von hunderten/ tausenden inhalten mit ebenso hunderten und tausenden anonymen netzteilnehmern*- braucht mir auch niemand zu erklären, da er auf der hand liegt!!!


edit:


> Damit sind die Schwarzkopien nun mal leider jetzt ein Teil der Gesellschaft und es wird sehr sehr schwer sein, den Leuten wieder ein Unrechtsbewusstsein dafür einzuprägen. Ich wüsste auch nicht wie sowas überhaupt vollbracht werden könnte.



da bin ich absolut geneigt, dir zuzustimmen.
ich hab auch kein patentrezept.
ich bin nur der überzeugung, dass die vollkommene aufgabe von urheberrechten vermutlich nicht die lösung darstellt, ebensowenig wie die kulturflatrate übrigens.


----------



## AcIDburst (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Ein entsprechendes Gesetz wurde diesen Monat doch erst in Frankreich für verfassungswidrig erklärt und gekickt. 

Ernsthaft .. wenn ich CDU mit einem gleichartigen Konzept in den Wahlkampf geht, gibt sie sich der Lächerlichkeit preis. Ich werde definitiv nie CDU wählen.

Davon mal abgesehen .. wer würde einem derart lächelnden Politiker über den weg trauen? Das ist genau der Gesichtsausdruck, mit dem dir jemand ein Messer in die Nieren rammt


----------



## LowriderRoxx (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> es tut mir ja furchtbar leid, aber diesen unterschied -*tausch auf dem schulhof einiger cds/vhs- kassetten mit den freunden und den tausch von hunderten/ tausenden inhalten mit ebenso hunderten und tausenden anonymen netzteilnehmern*- braucht mir auch niemand zu erklären, da er auf der hand liegt!!!


Objektiv gesehen, zweifelsohne. Jedoch subjektiv gesehen nicht unbedingt. Ich hab mir damals keinerlei Gedanken gemacht, an wieviele Leute ich die Musikkasetten weitergegeben hab. Es war auf den Freundeskreis beschränkt, weil ich nur zu denen auf einfachste Art direkten Kontakt hatte. Es war schon ein nahezu unterbewusster Vorgang, wenn man die zuletzt vom Radio aufgenommene Kassette mitgenommen hat. Der Vorgang an sich ist heute sogar noch leichter, noch "natürlicher", nur sind die Konsequenzen exponentiell angewachsen. 
Wobei ich die Verbreitung einer geradezu nihilistischen Einstellung zu Kultur wesentlich schlimmer finde, als es Einnahmeausfälle je sein können. Sharing without caring, hat ein Kiwi-Freund von mir erst Letztens so treffend bemerkt.



> ich bin nur der überzeugung, dass die vollkommene aufgabe von urheberrechten vermutlich nicht die lösung darstellt, ebensowenig wie die kulturflatrate übrigens.


Erweiter es um die rigorose Durchsetzung der aktuellen Version und ich stimme bedingungslos zu.


----------



## Graugon (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Es wurde endlich mal Zeit dass jemand gegen die Verbrecher vorgeht. Leider finde ich die geplanten Strafen noch viel zu milde.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 23.06.2009 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es ist doch klar das sich die Leute da dran bedienen um Geld zu sparen, besonders in Zeiten von Arbeitslosigkeit und zunehmender Armut sowie einer stetig abnehmenden Content Qualität.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ziemlich einseitige haltung. und den finanziellen verlust für zB "star wars" zu bedauern, eine marke, die umsätze in milliarden höhe macht, kann ich wiederum nicht nachvollziehen. wie wenn die sich um ein paar erdnüsse gedanken machen müssten!
und meinst du dieses ganze "stolz darauf" ernst? ich finde das ziemlich übertrieben.


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir erachten es halt als unseren Mittelweg zwischen Raubkopien und einer 100% Originalkauf-Treue. Und das Geld was wir dabei sparen kann man in der heutigen Zeit echt gut gebrauchen, wir gehören einfach nicht zu den Spitzenverdienern.



Da man eh nie genug geld hat kann sich mit der Argumentation jeder arm rechnen.
Du schimpfst auf die "Spitzenverdiener", der Student schimpft auf dich!


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> und meinst du dieses ganze "stolz darauf" ernst? ich finde das ziemlich übertrieben.




Schau dich mal hier im Forum um. Hier wird mehr oder minder unverholen damit geprahlt, dass man der "Content mafia" mal wieder ein schnippchen geschlagen hat usw.
Klar sind die stolz drauf, weil sie sich eine Traumrealität aus bösen Konzernen und guten Raubkopieren geschaffen haben.

Schau dir den Ron weiter oben an. Der hält sich zum wiederholten mal mehr oder weniger für Robin Hood!


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Boesor am 23.06.2009 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, so kann man natürlich die objektiv bestehenden einkommensunterschiede in deutschland hinwegargumentieren. bravo.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.06.2009 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat er doch garnicht gemacht? :-o


----------



## frogi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.06.2009 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich gibt es Einkommensunterschiede. Wieso denkt immer jeder, er sollte selbstredend alles haben, was andere auch haben?


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Boesor am 23.06.2009 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann ich nicht bestätigen. schwarz-weiß bilder kommen hier eigentlich eher von der reaktionären-hardliner fraktion. da gibts nur regel und punkt.
und wenn wir hier von traumrealität reden, dann frage ich mich wie du darauf kommst. petra hatte pikant normative vermutungen in den raum geworfen, die sich wohl kaum nachweisen lassen, von wegen "die sind stolz drauf". was sich nachweisen lässt sind antidemokratische versuche das internet zu zensieren, seitens der firmen. die sogenannte "traumrealität" besteht also eher andersherum.
wonach bemisst sich denn realität? ich dachte auf empirischer und rationaler forschung. und nach der gehts ziemlich vielen konzernen, die sich massiv über "raubkopierer" beschwehren und sogar die gesamte bevölkerung durch zenurmaßnahmen drangsalieren wollen, ziemlich gut.


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.06.2009 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo für diese Abenteuerliche Interpretation meiner Aussage.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> schwarz-weiß bilder kommen hier eigentlich eher von der reaktionären-hardliner fraktion. da gibts nur regel und punkt.


Sind deines Erachtens etwa auch Gesetze da, damit man sie bricht?
Oder was soll dieser Spruch bedeuten: "da gibts nur regel und punkt"?


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 23.06.2009 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
es geht hier nicht um selbstredend "alles", sondern um sachen, bei denen kein anderer einen nachteil hat, wenn sie einkommenschwachen nicht vorenthalten werden. das problem ist natürlich, dass sich das baei illegalen downloads wohl kaum nachmessen lässt, wer sichs nun leisten kann. es ist und bleibt aber unmoralisch jemanden zu kriminalisieren, weil er sich mangels finanzmittel etwas runterläd. 

aber wie schon zuvor gesagt: nicht jeder downloader ist arm und nicht jede firma ist reich. 
man müsste also einen von allen akzeptierten kompromiss finden.
in kanada (http://www.pcwelt.de/index.cfm?pid=1861&pk=38975) gibt es wie gesagt ein solches modell im musikbereich und eine kulturflatrate wird in deutschland ja bereits seit jahren vorgeschlagen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist und bleibt aber unmoralisch jemanden zu kriminalisieren, weil er sich mangels finanzmittel etwas runterläd.


Das hatte Ron auch schon in dutzenden Beiträgen versucht zu legitimieren.  
Ihr bastelt euch da eine Welt zusammen ... nicht zu fassen.


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht hier nicht um selbstredend "alles", sondern um sachen, bei denen kein anderer einen nachteil hat, wenn sie einkommenschwachen nicht vorenthalten werden. das problem ist natürlich, dass sich das baei illegalen downloads wohl kaum nachmessen lässt, wer sichs nun leisten kann.



Siehst du genau das meinte ich damit, dass sich jeder arm rechnen kann um dann für sich sagen zu können:
"Ich kann es mir nicht leisten, also entsteht niemandem ein Nachteil und kriminalisiert werden darf ich gleich gar nicht."


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 23.06.2009 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sagte je lediglich, das ich es den Leuten gönne und es verstehen kann das sie sich etwas runterladen, aber nicht das ich es für absolut legitim und gerechtfertigt gegenüber der reichen Contentlobby halte das es von den "armen" gemacht wird. 
Warum sollte ich auch gegen diese Leute wettern? Sie haben schon genug im Leben zu kämpfen, von den paar Lizenzverletzungen stürzt die Welt auch nicht zusammen.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 23.06.2009 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gesetze sind in einer moralischen, ethischen oder sonstigen diskussion schlichtweg irrelevant. 
gesetze sind grundsätzlich ebenso zu hinterfragen, wie zB politische entscheidungen.
eine "regel" und punkt haltung ist also äußerst unkritisch und unreflektiert.
das heißt zwar nicht, das jeder der sich hier auf gesetze beruft, sonst nicht argumentiert hat, aber der versuch eine diskussion durch den verweis auf gesetze umzubiegen, oder abzuschließen ist grundsätzlich dämlich. die tendenz sich auf gesetze zu berufen, nach dem motto "das ist doch aber verboten", zeugt grundsätzlich von "obrichkeitshörigkeit".
wie sagte kant doch gleich: "habe mut dich deinen eigenen verstandes zu bedienen."
das nennt sich mündigkeit.
nicht dass du das falsch verstehst: wenn man mit der bestehenden gesetzeslage übereinstimmt, kann man das auch sagen. wenn aber kommt: "das ist aber gesetzlich so und punkt", dann ist das nunmal kein argument!


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Boesor am 23.06.2009 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiss schon dass du das so meintest. das schließt aber nicht aus, dass es nicht auch wirklich menschen gibt, bei denen es so ist. und wenn man diese einfach ausblendet, dann tut man ihnen meines erachtens unrecht an.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Im dritten Reich gab es damals auch gewisse Gesetze die niemand hinterfragen durfte. Die schwere und der Ausmaß des Sachverhaltes ist natürlich mit der Urheberrechtssituation nicht vergleichbar, aber der Grundkonstrukt der Situation ist ähnlich und es ist eben nicht alles an geschriebenen Gesetzen sinnvoll, moralisch korrekt und bringt die Menschheit wirklich weiter. Das ist nun mal eine Tatsache die man rückblickend auf die Geschichte eingentlich sofort erkennen müßte.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte ich auch gegen diese Leute wettern?


Es ist ja auch nicht von "wettern" die Rede! Sie tun, wie jeder andere Raubkopierer auch, einfach etwas nicht Legales! Was hat das mit "wettern" zu tun?  

Versuche bitte nicht, mehr aus meinen Worten herauszulesen, als da wirklich steht.


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Im dritten Reich gab es damals auch gewisse Gesetze die niemand hinterfragen durfte. Die schwere und der Ausmaß des Sachverhaltes ist natürlich mit der Urheberrechtssituation nicht vergleichbar, aber nicht alles an geschriebenen Gesetzen ist sinnvoll, moralisch korrekt und bringt die Menschheit weiter. Das ist nun mal eine Tatsache die man rückblickend auf die Geschichte eingentlich sofort erkennen müßte.



Wenn es nicht vergleichbar ist, wieso bringst du dann diesen blöden Vergleich?
Stasi, DDR, Nazis, man kann sie wohl nicht oft genug für seine eigenen Verharmlosungen und Rechtfertigungsversuche instrumentalisieren.
Das ist wirklich ein nerviger (und beschämender) Mangel an der Internetdiskussionskultur


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir erachten es halt als unseren Mittelweg zwischen Raubkopien und einer 100% Originalkauf-Treue. Und das Geld was wir dabei sparen kann man in der heutigen Zeit echt gut gebrauchen, wir gehören einfach nicht zu den Spitzenverdienern.


Als ob man Spitzenverdiner sein müsste um sich Spiele leisten zu können....
Tausende Leute wohl aller Einkommensschichten können sich Spiele leisten und die fahren nicht alle einen dicken Benz. Mag sein, das es sich ganz unten weniger ausgeht, aber das gibt nunmal nicht die Erlaubnis sich einen Apfel beim Markt mitzunehmen, weil der ja wohl auch niemanden der Obst- und Gemüsemafia in den Bankrott stürzen wird.

Mein Vater war auch eher beim Mindestlohn unterwegs, Mutti hat das Geld halt zusammengehalten und es ging sich für mich und meinen Bruder dann zu Weihnachten und Geburtstag je ein Spiel aus. Und da es eben Konsolenspiele waren, war es das dann auch. Module kopieren war und ist wohl immer noch etwas unsinnig. Mehr gab's für uns halt nicht. Hat man halt Ferngeschaut oder sonstwas getrieben.



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> und den finanziellen verlust für zB "star wars" zu bedauern, eine marke, die umsätze in milliarden höhe macht, kann ich wiederum nicht nachvollziehen. wie wenn die sich um ein paar erdnüsse gedanken machen müssten!


Und du überprüfst also vor jedem Kopiervorgang ob der Urheber und all seine Beteiligten auch wirklich wenigstens mit plus minus 0 aussteigt?
Waterworld war ja ein Flop (eig. am Ende wohl doch nicht, aber egal). Den würdest du dann ja nicht kopieren, weil die Marke sich ja sehr wohl um Erdnüsse Gedanken machen müsste? Oder ist das dann auch egal, weil da sowieso Universal dahintersteht und die ja ein böses kapitalistisches Unternehmen sind?
Ab wieviel Millionen plus sind den "Erdnüsse" unwichtig? Und meinst du nicht dass das vorenthalten der Erdnüsse ab einer gewissen breiten Unterstützung Star Wars 5, 6  usw. verhindert hätte, weil eben auch die keine Milliarden gemacht hätten?

Imo auch so ein Scheinargument wie das Robin Hood Getue mancher.

Tretet für ein anderes System ein, da bin ich auf eurer Seite, aber mit eher scheinheiligen Argumenten ein rechtswidriges Vorgehen zu rechtfertigen oder zu begründen zipft mich an.
Ihr fordert von der Politik das sie sich an Gesetze (Verfassung) halten, dann geht mit gutem Beispiel voran und achtet simple Gesetze. Leute die gesetzestreu handeln oder es wenigtens propagieren nehme ich grundsätzlich ernster wie Anarchotypen die meinen alles müsste so laufen wie sie sich das vorstellen. (da kann es noch so richtig sein)


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Boesor am 23.06.2009 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum hälts du denn so sehr daran fest, das unser System so richtig ist? Was macht dieses System so gut in deinen Augen? 

Der Vergleich bezog sich einfach auf die Tatsache, das nicht alles an geschriebenen und in Kraft getretenen Gesetzen der richtige Weg ist mehr nicht. Du musst echt nicht gleich so ein Drama daraus machen weil ich das dritte Reich erwähnt habe  

Das Problem ist einfach das die Führer sowie die Regierungsleute von gesellschaftlichen Systeme gewisse Sachen beliebig als illegal abstempeln können, egal was einem da die Vernunft sagt. Und dann kriegt man immer wieder von Gesetzesreitern wie euch das Argument zu hören "Es bleibt illegal" "Es bleibt immer noch illegal" .... bla bla blu


----------



## excitusz (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Falls die CDU das hier ließt, ich habe noch ein paar gute Pro Wahljahr Ideen die sich mit den letzten gut vergleichen lassen  

1: Freunde Sperre, für Leute die Ihren Freunden Raubkopien aushändigen für 1 Jahr.
2: Internet Sperrung bei Familien, wo Kinder ohne Kinderschutz im Freien Web Sürfen dürfen + 1 Jahr auf Bewährung.
3: Verbot von Plastikwaffen, damit die Kinder nicht schon in Jugnen jahren zu Amok läufer ausgebildet werden.
4: Verbot von Virtuellen 3d Objekt Waffen Models, weil vieleich nachahmer diese selbst zusammenbauen könnten.
5: Herstellungsverbot von Gewaltätigen Filmen, aufgrund von schlechten vorbildern in Filmen und des Höheren Risiko für Nachahmer.
6: Verbot von Videotheken, da sie das Raubkopieren fürdern und Leute dazu angesteckt werden.
7: Verbot der CDU aufgrund von schlechter Politischer fürhung und der daraus resultierenden Bildungsarmut so wie der sozialen verwahrlosung von jungen Menschen die aufgrund von Hartz 4 in der Schule gemobt werden von wiederum Bildungsarmen Sozial Stärkenen.  Der Förderung eines Kinderfeindlichen Deutschen Staates und des immer weiter rückenden Reich/Armungs grenze. Ausserdem die Förderung des Alkohol Konsums besonders in Bayern, auch bei minderjährigen und der daraus resultierenden toten die ein vielfaches


und mehr...


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Tretet für ein anderes System ein, da bin ich auf eurer Seite, aber mit eher scheinheiligen Argumenten ein rechtswidriges Vorgehen zu rechtfertigen oder zu begründen zipft mich an.
> Ihr fordert von der Politik das sie sich an Gesetze (Verfassung) halten, dann geht mit gutem Beispiel voran und achtet simple Gesetze. Leute die gesetzestreu handeln oder es wenigtens propagieren nehme ich grundsätzlich ernster wie Anarchotypen die meinen alles müsste so laufen wie sie sich das vorstellen. (da kann es noch so richtig sein)



wovon redst du eigentlich?
von anarcho kann bei der forderung einer kulturflatrate gar keine rede sein. und wie kommst du auf die idee ich würde nicht auch das aktuelle system verbessern wollen? wie stellst du dir denn gesellschaftliche veränderungen vor? indem man die ganze zeit systemtreu argumntiert und sich in seiner argumentation auf gesetze beruft? doch wohl kaum!
und genau deswegen argumentiere ich auf basis von ethischen und soziologischen kriterien.
es kann nicht darum gehen das interesse der industrie auf kosten der bevölkerung durchzusetzen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> gesetze sind in einer moralischen, ethischen oder sonstigen diskussion schlichtweg irrelevant.


Damit manövrierst du dich gesellschaftlich ziemlich ins Abseits. :-o 



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> gesetze sind grundsätzlich ebenso zu hinterfragen, wie zB politische entscheidungen.


Hinterfragen? Bei dir klingt's aber irgendwie nach "Negierung". :-o 



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> eine "regel" und punkt haltung ist also äußerst unkritisch und unreflektiert.


Was hat das noch mit dem Thema zu tun? Ich dachte es geht um Gesetze? :-o 



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> das heißt zwar nicht, das jeder der sich hier auf gesetze beruft, sonst nicht argumentiert hat, aber der versuch eine diskussion durch den verweis auf gesetze umzubiegen, oder abzuschließen ist grundsätzlich dämlich.


Sorry, dazu fehlen mir die Worte.  
Wie kann man es sich nur erlauben auf geltendes Recht und Gesetze zu verweisen - ich sollte mich schämen!  
Mehr als heiße Luft und Beleidigungen kann man aus deiner Ecke wohl nicht erwarten.  



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> die tendenz sich auf gesetze zu berufen, nach dem motto "das ist doch aber verboten", zeugt grundsätzlich von "obrichkeitshörigkeit".


Oh? Ah? Hm?   



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sagte kant doch gleich: "habe mut dich deinen eigenen verstandes zu bedienen."
> das nennt sich mündigkeit.


Das ist echt interessant (NOT!) hat aber recht wenig mit einer schlüssigen Argumentation gemein.  



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht dass du das falsch verstehst: wenn man mit der bestehenden gesetzeslage übereinstimmt, kann man das auch sagen. wenn aber kommt: "das ist aber gesetzlich so und punkt", dann ist das nunmal kein argument!


Ich habe diesbezüglich schon einige Argumente genannt, hier und auch in anderen Threads, und wenig Interesse, sie jedesmal zu wiederholen.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				excitusz am 23.06.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die CDU das hier ließt, ich habe noch ein paar gute Pro Wahljahr Ideen die sich mit den letzten gut vergleichen lassen
> 
> 1: Freunde Sperre, für Leute die Ihren Freunden Raubkopien aushändigen für 1 Jahr.
> 2: Internet Sperrung bei Familien, wo Kinder ohne Kinderschutz im Freien Web Sürfen dürfen + 1 Jahr auf Bewährung.
> ...



An deiner Liste hätte die CDU wahrscheinlich nicht viel auszusetzen. Wer weiss schon was in so kranken neoliberalen Vollhirnis so abgeht....ausser Punkt 7 natürlich


----------



## Pit0786 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.06.2009 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hättest du China oder Korea als vergleich genommen, wäre daraus sicherlich auch ein Drama geworden. Wie wir sehen können ist die Analyse des 2 WKs und dessen entstehen immer noch nicht erwünscht ... die Angst steckt immer noch tief in den knochen :-/ Und das erfundene Wort "Erbschuld!" tut sein übriges .... Wir müssen die Anbahnung einer Diktatur nicht zwingend mit den ereignissen vor und wärend des 2 WKs vergleichen.

Es gibt genug beispiele die man nennen könnte. Rom, Japan, China, USA, Sowjetunion ... usw.  In der Vergangenheit liegen, wie schon erwähnt, genug beispiele ....
Argumente wie: "Wir sind zu gut aufgeklärt, als das eine Diktatur zustande käme!" sind genauso wie Durchfall, dünn, schnell Raus, und unabettietlich.

Da sich hier eh shon 2 Lager gebildet haben, die sich nicht einig werden können oder wollen, und einige die dazwischen stehen, sollten wir versuchen erst einmal zur Ruhe zukommen und abwarten was im Juli August noch so passiert. In der Zeit sollte man sich informieren.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Boesor am 23.06.2009 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es geht nicht um den vergleich, sondern um die grundsätzliche lehre daraus, dass gesetze und staat auch falsch liegen können. 
und instrumentalisierung war das schon gar nicht. es war eher ein ausdruck seines tiefgehendes unverständnis für "gesetzesgläubige" aller art, da heutzutage jedes kind weiss, wozu soviel unmündigkeit führt. manchmal tendiert man dazu menschen die das immer noch nicht begriffen haben mit schlagkräftigen beispielen auf die sprünge zu helfen, was aber meist gar nichts hilft (die fühlen sich dann nämlich meistens auch noch mit NS in eine ecke gedrängt -ist auf niemanden hier bezogen)


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> von anarcho kann bei der forderung einer kulturflatrate gar keine rede sein.
> und genau deswegen argumentiere ich auf basis von ethischen und soziologischen kriterien.
> es kann nicht darum gehen das interesse der industrie auf kosten der bevölkerung durchzusetzen.


Na dann setz dich eben für deine Ziele ein, aber die momentane Illegalität der Szene in irgendeiner Form zu schützen ist imo halt einfach ungeschickt um jemanden als Diskussionspartner für die Neuregelung des System ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Pit0786 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um eine *NEUREGELUNG* des Systems zu debattieren sollte man auch über neue möglichkeiten nachdenken und alte wege bzw. fehler, Hinterfragen.


----------



## SpyFoxy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

das ist nur der anfang ! danach wollen sie die spiele  verbiten zu verkaufen. warts ab


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> eine "regel" und punkt haltung ist also äußerst unkritisch und unreflektiert.




um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich hier solch eine einstellung noch bei fast keinem der diskutanten gesehen (auch bei mir übrigens nicht), denn wenn auf gesetze verwiesen wurde, so wurde das doch meist (?) auch argumentativ unterlegt.

ein: "irgendwann im jahre 18xx wurde das gesetz xy geschaffen, also ist das und das halt verboten, weil vater staat das sagt", hab ich hier wirklich selten (eher wohl nie) gelesen.


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Pit0786 am 23.06.2009 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Um eine *NEUREGELUNG* des Systems zu debattieren sollte man auch über neue möglichkeiten nachdenken und alte wege bzw. fehler, Hinterfragen.


Wenn ich von jemanden was will, dann sage ich ihm nicht vorher das seine Aktionen blödsinnig sind, sondern sage ihm einfach was mir für, am besten machbare, Alternativen vorschweben. Man fährt den anderen nicht zuerst an um ihm dann was zu "verkaufen".
Mit den eventuellen Fehlern im neuen System kann man sich selber beschäftigen und dabei auf Fehler aus dem alten zurückbesinnen, aber wenn der Gesetzgeber die Alternative fressen soll, dann reicht es doch ihm diese schmackhaft zu machen und ihm selber nach Fehlern suchen zu lassen. Man muss ihn eben nicht vorher sekieren.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht ja nicht um ein bestimmtes Gesetz in der Vergangenheit. Es geht um die Tatsache, das wir weiss gott nicht ach so fortschrittlich sind, wie wir es anscheinden zu glauben scheinen und das wir uns durchaus noch die vor nicht zu langer Zeit her gescheiterten Systeme immer noch gut angucken müssen, um nicht wieder die selben Fehler zu machen. Blinde Verbote und Bevormundung gab es schon oft in der Vergangenheit, und wozu diese geführt haben hat man ja gesehen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> und instrumentalisierung war das schon gar nicht. es war eher ein ausdruck seines tiefgehendes unverständnis für "gesetzesgläubige" aller art, da heutzutage jedes kind weiss, wozu soviel unmündigkeit führt.


Ich nicht! Erklär's mir!  



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal tendiert man dazu menschen die das immer noch nicht begriffen haben mit schlagkräftigen beispielen auf die sprünge zu helfen, was aber meist gar nichts hilft


Dann können die Beispiele gar nicht so schlagkräftig sein, wenn doch selbst der Prediger (mir viel grad kein anderes Wort ein  )selbiger nicht davon überzeugt ist.


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hälts du denn so sehr daran fest, das unser System so richtig ist? Was macht dieses System so gut in deinen Augen?



Das mag sich für dich jetzt merkwürdig und überraschend anhören, aber ich kann dem Gedanken, dass jemand für seine Leistung, sein Produkt bezahlt wird einiges abgewinnen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht ja nicht um ein bestimmtes Gesetz in der Vergangenheit. Es geht um die Tatsache, das wir weiss gott nicht ach so fortschrittlich sind, wie wir es anscheinden zu glauben scheinen und das wir uns durchaus noch die vor nicht zu langer Zeit her gescheiterten Systeme immer noch gut angucken müssen, um nicht wieder die selben Fehler zu machen. Blinde Verbote und Bevormundung gab es schon oft in der Vergangenheit, und wozu diese geführt haben hat man ja gesehen.



öhm ja, auch dessen sind sich wohl die meisten (wenn nicht alle) durchaus bewusst.
oder hast du den eindruck, dass "wir" alles, was uns die obrigkeit vorsetzt als gegeben hinnehmen? 
ich versteh` ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz, worauf du hinaus willst.

man kann ja gerne unterschiedlicher meinung sein, aber einigen (ua vermutlich auch mir) geschichtsvergessenheit und blinde obrigkeitshörigkeit vorzuwerfen, ist schon fast ein bisschen frech.


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> und instrumentalisierung war das schon gar nicht. es war eher ein ausdruck seines tiefgehendes unverständnis für "gesetzesgläubige" aller art, da heutzutage jedes kind weiss, wozu soviel unmündigkeit führt.



Das lasse ich mir mal auf der Zunge zergehen.
Sich an Gesetze halten führt zur Unmündigkeit....

Es wird immer verrückter.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt schon, aber die tendenzen, von einigen hier gehen schon in diese richtung. "nickiburstr8x" zum beispiel zeigt ja zB erhebliche abneigung gegen meine kritisierung von "gesetzesgläubigkeit".


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Boesor am 23.06.2009 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es ist eher verwunderlich, dass du so merkwürdig die inhalte verdrehst. es ging von anfang an nicht darum gestze zu brechen, sondern sie zu hinterfragen und sich in einer diskussion nicht auf sie zu berufen, sondern sich an moralischen werten zu orientieren. wer sich, ohne zu hinterfragen, an gesetze hält ist unmündig, er wird nicht unmündig. das ist "gesetzesgläubigkeit" oder "obrigkeitshörigkeit". wer sie hinterfragt hat und für gut befindet und sich an sie hält, bleibt mündig. 
aber schlag doch einfach bei wikipedia nach, was mündigkeit bedeutet, vielleicht erklären sies da besser verständlich.


----------



## Pit0786 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Pit0786 am 23.06.2009 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL Wieso, schreibst du sekieren, anstatt gleich ärgern zu schreiben ?

Für die allgemeinheit: sekieren ist Österreichisch und bedeutet ärgern.
http://www.ostarrichi.org/wort-2872-at-sekieren.html

Und hier mal ein kleiner bericht von Zeit-Online de
http://www.zeit.de/online/2009/26/wahlprogramm-cdu-internet?page=1


> Unions-Wahlprogramm
> Ahnungslos im Netz
> Von Kai Biermann | © ZEIT ONLINE  22.6.2009 - 19:10 Uhr
> 
> ...


Seite 2


> Ahnungslos im Netz
> 
> Seite 2/2
> 
> ...




Quelle steht überhalb der zitierten Seiten...
2001 sah die CDU Fraktion eine Chance im Internet ...

EDIT: Das Lied passt ganz gut zu diesem thema, achtet auf den text.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZJZ94PbXoY&feature=related


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist eher verwunderlich, dass du so merkwürdig die inhalte verdrehst. es ging von anfang an nicht darum gestze zu brechen, sondern sie zu hinterfragen und sich in einer diskussion nicht auf sie zu berufen, sondern sich an moralischen werten zu orientieren. wer sich, ohne zu hinterfragen, an gesetze hält ist unmündig, er wird nicht unmündig. wer sie hinterfragt hat und für gut befindet und sich an sie hält, bleibt mündig. aber schlag doch einfach bei wikipedia nach, was mündigkeit bedeutet, vielleicht erklären sies da besser verständlich.



Ich würde schon sagen, dass es einigen hier ziemlich klar darum geht, die Gesetze zu brechen.
Sollte das bei dir nicht der Fall sein (also keine Raubkopien), umso besser.


----------



## Pit0786 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Boesor am 23.06.2009 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Welt ist ein kasten, der Glaube ein gefängnis, der Wahrheit eine lüge und der verstand ist schon längst weich. XD


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Pit0786 am 23.06.2009 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> LoL Wieso, schreibst du sekieren, anstatt gleich ärgern zu schreiben ?


Weil ich Ösi bin.



Spoiler



Korrekt scheint man es anscheinend mit kk zu schreiben.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 23.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Boesor am 23.06.2009 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er brauchte aber auch ziemlich lange, um das zu eruieren.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht dabei nicht um überzeugung, sondern darum, dass durch holzhammermethoden fronten eher verhärtet werden, als dass man aufeinander eingeht.
> wie gesagt denkt man dran aber nicht in jeder diskussion und denkt der gesprächspartner versteht einfach nicht worums geht und bringt deswegen das plakatifste argument was es gibt. und zum thema "obrichhörigkeit" und "unmündigkeit" ist NS nunmal recht eingängig.


Mensch! Du windest dich hier seit Stunden! Kommst auf einmal mit Holzhammermethoden (?) oder plakativen Argumenten. (???)  
Zusätzlich unterstellst du mir, das ich es nicht verstehe, was genauso die Fronten verhärtet.  

Rede doch mal Klartext! 

Du bist ja schlimmer als manch Politiker.


----------



## Pit0786 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 23.06.2009 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Pit0786 am 23.06.2009 21:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich auch erst nach deinem Hinweis bemerkt, das es Kontroversen bezüglich der Korrekten Schreibweise von sek(k)ieren gibt 


Editiert, weil ich ein Wort vergessen hatte xD


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Boesor am 23.06.2009 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stell dir mal vor ich kann dem Gedanken auch einiges abgewinnen. Gäbe es diesen Gedanken nicht, wäre ich wohl wahrscheinlich arbeitslos da die Firma in der ich arbeite nichts verkaufen würde.  

Was ich jedoch "erforsche" sind die Ursachen für Raubkopien, welche dem Markt des geistigen Eigentums zugeordnet sind und damit ganz anderen Gesetzmäßigkeiten und Eigenschaften unterliegen als physikalische Waren. 
Und diese Ursachen haben für mich ganz klar den Ursprung in den Fehlern und den Ungerechtigkeiten des Systems selber. Ich sehe ganz klar gewisse Gesetze, Unverhältnissmäßigkeiten und Ungerechtigkeiten veantwortlich dafür. Raubkopien sind in einem großen Maße Auswüchse des Systems und seiner absolut nicht hinnehmbaren Fehlentwicklungen.

Solange das System so bleibt wie es jetzt ist, wird sich an Raubkopien nichts ändern. Genauso wie unsere Fronten verhärtet sind, sind auch die Fronten zwischen den Raubkopierern und der Content Lobby verhärtet. Solange da nicht ein Schritt aufeinander gegangen wird und Kompromisse auf beiden Seiten eingegangen werden, sehe ich da echt schwarz.

Im Moment gibt es auf der einen Seite die Leute welche einfach alles Raubkopieren was sie kriegen können (auch wegen Schadenfreude und Protest) und auf der anderen Seite die Content Lobby welche die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen immer weiter verhärtet und die Produkte immer Kundenunfreundlicher released. Und das System fördert auch noch durch gewisse sinnfreie und unüberlegte Lobbysympathisierende Gesetzgebungen, das sich die Fronten ins unermeßliche weiter verhärten.


----------



## Microwave (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Pit0786 am 23.06.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 23.06.2009 21:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schreibt eh jeder anders also isses wurscht


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.06.2009 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und jetzt musst du nur noch einen Schritt weitergehen.
Ich halte es für eine gute Idee, dass ein Unternehmen, welches nicht den Grundbedarf (Energie, Grundnahrungsmittel etc.) deckt jeden preis verlangen kann, den es für angemessen hält.


----------



## Pit0786 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Ich habe eben ein Bericht auf www.ftd.de  gelesen der dem Raubkopieren und sonstigem zeugs bald einhalt gebieten könnte.
Link:http://www.ftd.de/technik/medien_in...ran-zensiert-mit-westlicher-Hilfe/530737.html

Inhalt:


> Datenverkehr
> Iran zensiert mit westlicher Hilfe
> von Benjamin Dierks (Berlin) und Angela Maier (München)
> 
> ...



Man beachte das die Technologie seit März 09 an die Münchner Beteiligungsgesellschaft Perusa Partners verkauft wurde und firmiert nun als Trovicor mit Sitz in München<--("Hauptquartier" der CDU)


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich jedoch "erforsche" sind die Ursachen für Raubkopien, welche dem Markt des geistigen Eigentums zugeordnet sind und damit ganz anderen Gesetzmäßigkeiten und Eigenschaften unterliegen als physikalische Waren.
> Und diese Ursachen haben für mich ganz klar den Ursprung in den Fehlern und den Ungerechtigkeiten des Systems selber. Ich sehe ganz klar gewisse Gesetze, Unverhältnissmäßigkeiten und Ungerechtigkeiten veantwortlich dafür. Raubkopien sind in einem großen Maße Auswüchse des Systems und seiner absolut nicht hinnehmbaren Fehlentwicklungen.



Red dir ruhig was ein, aber die Kopien sind nicht erst mit irgendwelchen Fehlern und Ungerechtigkeiten des systems entstanden (was immer diese wie üblich schön blumige Beschreibung bedeuten soll)

Kopien gibt es seit es Spiele gibt, die Gründe sind damals wie heute vermutlich gleich.
- Gratis ist billiger als billig
- Kein risiko erwischt zu werden.
- fehlendes Unrechtsbewustsein.

Alles Dinge, die man in deinen Begründungen für dein handeln übrigens auch immer findet.
Man muss nur erst den ganzen Blödsinn drumherum filtern.

 Ebenso wie du haben der Programmierer, der Designer, der Produzent etc. das Recht für ihre Leistung bezahlt zu werden.
Auch wenn du das warum auch immer anders siehst.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment gibt es auf der einen Seite die Leute welche einfach alles Raubkopieren was sie kriegen können (auch wegen Schadenfreude und Protest) und auf der anderen Seite die Content Lobby welche die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen immer weiter verhärtet und die Produkte immer Kundenunfreundlicher released. Und das System fördert auch noch durch gewisse sinnfreie und unüberlegte Lobbysympathisierende Gesetzgebungen, das sich die Fronten ins unermeßliche weiter verhärten.


Und nicht zu vergessen, die Leute, die aufgrund mancher unsäglichen Kopierschutzprobleme mit Spielen, von Käufern, zu Raubkopierern werden.
Die Raubkopierer halten Schutzmaßnahmen maximal eine Woche auf, danch lachen sie nur noch darüber.
Den ehrlich zahlenden Kunden, hält es im schlechtesten Fall für immer auf.
Da fragt man sich, was für einen Sinn, haben solche Kopierschutzsysteme.


----------



## Domingu (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Auf so einen Quatsch kam man auch in Frankreich, war aber ganz schnell schluss vor dem Verfassungsgericht...


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und diese Ursachen haben für mich ganz klar den Ursprung in den Fehlern und den Ungerechtigkeiten des Systems selber. Ich sehe ganz klar gewisse Gesetze, Unverhältnissmäßigkeiten und Ungerechtigkeiten veantwortlich dafür. Raubkopien sind in einem großen Maße Auswüchse des Systems und seiner absolut nicht hinnehmbaren Fehlentwicklungen.




da bin ich aber auch vollkommen anderer meinung.
grund ist -ganz schlicht- dass es kinderleicht ist, man beinahe keine konsequenzen zu befürchen hat und eben ggf geld spart.

mal angenommen es gäbe den perfekten kopierschutz; dann würden wir diese diskussion mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit überhaupt nicht führen.


----------



## Klive (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

nur weil die Franzosen das haben brauchen wir das jetzt unbedingt auch. Typisch CDU, einfach nur das machen was jeder hören will, was aber trotzdem nicht gemacht wird. Nur damit man im Mittelpunkt steht.

Genau wie beim Amoklauf von Winnenden, gleich alles verbieten was nur annähernd die Ursache sein könnte.


----------



## phoenix-x (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Um mich kurz zu fassen:

Es wird garantiert nichts an der Sache ändern, dass ich die CDU/CSU ganz entschieden NICHT wählen werde!


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> mal angenommen es gäbe den perfekten kopierschutz; dann würden wir diese diskussion mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit überhaupt nicht führen.


Kopierschutzsysteme sind immer passiv, somit dem aktiven programmierer unterlegen.
Ich würde gerne ein paar Beispiele nennen, aber ich glaube sie würden nicht sehr lange hier drin stehen.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich, wenn es DEN perfekten Kopierschutz gäbe, wäre geistiges Eigentum eine Ware mit identischen Eigenschaften wie jede andere physikalische Ware auch. Es gab aber nie so einen Kopierschutz und wird es auch auf absehbare Zeit nicht geben. Zudem besteht geistiges Eigentum aus Daten (also quasi Bits und Bytes) und diese kann man nun nicht einfach mal so einschliessen und vor dem auslesen schützen. 

Von daher muss sich die Industrie mit der Tatsache auseinandersetzen, das es immer eine gewisse Anzahl an Raubkopien geben wird. Von daher wäre der erste richtige weg der Kampf um den ehrlichen Kunden. Dieser kann jedoch durch magere DVD Plastikhüllen ohne Handbücher, schlechte Preise/Leistungsverhältnisse und Alpha Versionsähnliche Bugs ganz sicher nicht gewonnen werden.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				MisterSmith am 23.06.2009 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht zu vergessen, die Leute, die aufgrund mancher unsäglichen Kopierschutzprobleme mit Spielen, von Käufern, zu Raubkopierern werden.


Woran liegt das deiner Meinung nach?
Ich denke, die Industrie will ihre Produkte (Software) vor unlauterer Vervielfältigung schützen, was auch deren gutes Recht ist - oder wirst du gerne um die Früchte deiner Arbeit gebracht?
Das dadurch der ehrliche Kunde benachteiligt wird, durch immer dreistere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, liegt doch wohl an den Schwarzkopien die im Umlauf sind, oder nicht? Wenn jeder immer für geistiges Eigentum zahlen würde und es zur Selbstverständlichkeit gehören würde, sich Software zu kaufen, gäbe es diese rigorosen aber meist wenig Schutz bietende Maßnahmen der Industrie nicht.
(Den Gebrauchtmarkt durch limitierte Online-Aktivierungen zu unterdrücken, würde natürlich im Interesse der Industrie liegen, das gehört hier aber eigentlich nicht her, es geht schliesslich um Raubkopien.)


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

wurde diesem "Three Strikes blödsinn" nicht sogar von EU seite ein riegel vorgeschoben?

wenn ja würde die CDU mit ihrem wahlkampfgewäsch da gegen verstoßen, und wieder dieser schmierige Pofalla.. der typ ist glaub ich das impometenteste was mir je über den weg gelaufen ist, am liebsten würd ich den ja im meer versenken, aber das geht ja nicht, ihr wisst sicher warum


----------



## KONNAITN (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 07:24 schrieb:
			
		

> dieser schmierige Pofalla.. der typ ist glaub ich das impometenteste was mir je über den weg gelaufen ist


Äh, was? Noch nicht ganz ausgeschlafen?^^


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				KONNAITN am 24.06.2009 07:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 07:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in der tat, und das in kombination mit neuer tastatur, da gehört Inkompetenteste hin


----------



## KONNAITN (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 07:42 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 24.06.2009 07:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist mir inzwischen auch gedämmert. Aber im ersten Moment dachte ich, du willst uns etwas über seine Männlichkeit erzählen.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				KONNAITN am 24.06.2009 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 07:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dazu weiss ich nichts und das will ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht wissen, zudem wenn das genauso ausgebildet ist wie seine politischen fähigkeiten  

gott kann ich den typ nicht ab, genauso wie Peer Steinbrück.. oder Von der Leyen, oder.. äh, vielleicht sollte ich die fähigen CDUler aufzählen, geht schneller

Also hier die liste der Fähigen CDU leute:


das war sie..


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich, wenn es DEN perfekten Kopierschutz gäbe, wäre geistiges Eigentum eine Ware mit identischen Eigenschaften wie jede andere physikalische Ware auch. Es gab aber nie so einen Kopierschutz und wird es auch auf absehbare Zeit nicht geben. Zudem besteht geistiges Eigentum aus Daten (also quasi Bits und Bytes) und diese kann man nun nicht einfach mal so einschliessen und vor dem auslesen schützen.


Irgendwie hab ich immer ein Problem mit der Argumentation, dass doch Musik, Spiele etc. doch lediglich als immaterielles Gut vorliegen würde und halt ohne Probleme kopiert werden kann.

Mir ist nicht klar ob du verstehst warum du für Software etc. zahlst?

Du zahlst nur einen Bruchteil für den Datenträger, das Handbuch und die Verpackung.
Der Löwenanteil geht u.a. für den Aufwand drauf, der für die Erstellung aufgewand wurde und sowas ist im Normalfall eben die Stundenleistung von Programmierer, Grafikern, Designern und und und.

D.h. es werden Millionen benötigt, um das eine (!) Produkt zu erschaffen, was man dann zugegeben ohne Probleme und schnell reproduzieren kann. Aber du zahlst eben nicht für die Reproduktion der Daten sondern für das Erstellen der Software.

Darum find ich das Argument mit "es sind eh nur Bits und Bytes, sprich 0 & 1" voll in die Hose gegriffen.

Deine Lohnleistung als Industriekaufmann muss doch auch bezahlt werden. Wenn du Verhandlungen mit Lieferanten / Auftraggebern führst, ist diese Leistung auch nicht "greifbar", trotzdem willst du am Ende des Monats dein Gehalt auf dem Konto haben.

Genau verhält es sich mit anderen, immateriellen Gütern ... als Beispiel sei hier einfach mal die ordinäre Erfindung erwähnt. Klingt hochtrabend, aber nehmen wir an, du erfindest XYZ und hast Stunden, Tage, Monate und ggf. Jahre dafür aufgewandt um deine Idee zu perfektionieren & plötzlich kommt Klaus Meyer, sieht was du entwickelt hast und nimmt dir deine Idee 'vorweg'.

Was ist dann? Sagst du dann auch, "Oach, meine Idee waren eh nur Gedanken in meinem Kopf ... er hat es eben schneller zur Marktreife gebracht!"?

Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 08:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier die liste der Fähigen CDU leute:
> 
> 
> das war sie..


Hmm, das ist zwar jetzt nicht Kern des Themas aber es gibt durchaus fähige Leute in allen Parteien. Erwähnenswert sind, meiner Meinung nach, Merz, Guttenberg und auch Frau Merkel.

Die Liste könnte ich jetzt noch weiter füllen, das Problem ist doch:
Man kennt aus den Medien nur die "Frontschweine", also die Leute, die im Rampenlicht stehen. Es gibt aber zig tausend andere Politiker, von denen du nie was gehört hast und auch nie hören wirst & die ihren Job gut machen.

Darum sind solche Äußerungen wie oben irgendwie ... doof.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Mittlerweile hab ich aus mehreren, nicht zitierbaren Quellen gehört, dass zumindest die HADOPI-Kopie bereits nicht mehr Teil des Regierungsprogrammes der CDU ist. Definitives wird man wohl erst im Anschluss an den Kongress am Montag erfahren.


----------



## NytroX (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Und genau deshalb war ich von anfang an gegen die internet-sperre. Ist sie einmal durchgesetzt, kann man sie ganz einfach erweitern wie man will... das is wie wenn man für ein pc gebühren bezahlen muss . Die meisten sagen: die 30 ct snd mir egal. Nur ist es ab diesem zeitpunkt sehr einfach, diesen betrag, zu erhöhen. immer pö á pö bis er bei 20 euro is. Und genau so wird es mit der internet sperre.. erst die kinderpornos, dann die warez-seiten, dann die bösenbösen "killerspiele" und dann? ja dann vlt youporn(nur als beispiel), und ganz zum schluss kommt man noch nich mal mehr auf www.counter-strike.de ...


----------



## Pit0786 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				NytroX am 24.06.2009 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau deshalb war ich von anfang an gegen die internet-sperre. Ist sie einmal durchgesetzt, kann man sie ganz einfach erweitern wie man will... das is wie wenn man für ein pc gebühren bezahlen muss . Die meisten sagen: die 30 ct snd mir egal. Nur ist es ab diesem zeitpunkt sehr einfach, diesen betrag, zu erhöhen. immer pö á pö bis er bei 20 euro is. Und genau so wird es mit der internet sperre.. erst die kinderpornos, dann die warez-seiten, dann die bösenbösen "killerspiele" und dann? ja dann vlt youporn(nur als beispiel), und ganz zum schluss kommt man noch nich mal mehr auf www.counter-strike.de ...




Einer der wenigen die die Eingeschlagene Richtung erkannt haben 
Bravo


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Pit0786 am 24.06.2009 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> NytroX am 24.06.2009 08:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm ... hab man hier wirklich von erkennen reden kann? Wohl eher nicht, im Augenblick ist es ein wildes mutmaßen & prophezeien.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 24.06.2009 08:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 08:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r6-YnbODXo

 

der Gutenberg muss sich erstmal noch beweisen, zu Merz sag ich mal lieber nix


----------



## NytroX (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

war von mir auch nur so "neben die tüte gekotzt". Ich spreche damit  ein Grundproblem unserer Regierung an: von nix ne ahnung, aber alles kontrolieren wollen. Und genau deshalb wähle ich weder CDU noch die Piratenpartei. Weil Raubkopien sind ganz einfach Diebstahl. Und ob ich jetzt ein Auto klaue oder Adobe After Effects CS4 sauge is hinsichtlich des preises egal. Aber ich lasse mir nicht verbieten und vorschreiben, was für seiten ich besuchen darf. Is ja wie wenn man ein Buch ließt, und es fehlen seiten, weil der Staat meint das diese nicht gut für einen sind.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				NytroX am 24.06.2009 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Raubkopien sind ganz einfach Diebstahl. Und ob ich jetzt ein Auto klaue oder Adobe After Effects CS4 sauge is hinsichtlich des preises egal. .



nein Illegalke kopien sind eine urheberrechtsverletzung, wenn ich ein auto klaue nehme ich einem etwas materielles weg, wenn ich mir Adobe After Effects CS 4 laden würde mache ich nur eine Kopie

Autos kann man nicht ohne Kosten duplizieren, sonst hätte wer den Replikator erfunden, der untergang der industrie


----------



## NytroX (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

gibt es einen unterschied, an matieriellem gut, und datengut? in beides wurde enorm viel zeit investiert, um es zu erschaffen. bei dem einen exestiert jedoch nur 1ne version, beim anderen unendlich viele... wobei ich glaube wir drifen hier von hauptthema ab ^^ Die CDU ist und bleibt meine Hass-Partei, und ich lasse mir nicht verbieten, was ich spiele... Sei es cs oder nur hello kitty:der große inselspaß


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich, wenn es DEN perfekten Kopierschutz gäbe, wäre geistiges Eigentum eine Ware mit identischen Eigenschaften wie jede andere physikalische Ware auch. Es gab aber nie so einen Kopierschutz und wird es auch auf absehbare Zeit nicht geben. Zudem besteht geistiges Eigentum aus Daten (also quasi Bits und Bytes) und diese kann man nun nicht einfach mal so einschliessen und vor dem auslesen schützen.



widerspricht das jetzt nicht irgendwo deiner noch gerade vorher geäusserten meinung, dass ja nur die geldgeile content-mafia (ich liebe das wort  ) und der fiese gesetzgeber an der raubkopiererproblematik schuld sind? 



> Von daher muss sich die Industrie mit der Tatsache auseinandersetzen, das es immer eine gewisse Anzahl an Raubkopien geben wird.



dieser tatsache ist man sich natürlich längst bewusst.
auf die quote kommts halt an.



> Von daher wäre der erste richtige weg der Kampf um den ehrlichen Kunden. Dieser kann jedoch durch magere DVD Plastikhüllen ohne Handbücher, schlechte Preise/Leistungsverhältnisse und Alpha Versionsähnliche Bugs ganz sicher nicht gewonnen werden.



das ist doch jetzt wieder ein ganz anderes thema.
du tust ja gerade so, als werden bzw würden nur verbuggte und ärmlich ausgestattete spiele, kopiert/ heruntergeladen- dass das ebenfalls unsinn ist, muss ich wohl kaum belegen.


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 24.06.2009 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.06.2009 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast mir mal vorgeworfen ich würde in deine Beiträge zu viel reininterpretieren. Exakt das gleiche machst du mit meinen Beiträgen   

Ich tu überhaupt nicht so als wären nur verbuggte und ärmlich ausgestattete Games von Raubkopien betroffen. Ich weiss das so gut wie alle davon betroffen sind.

Aber die Industrie kann nun mal nichts anderes tun, als um die Käufer mit besserer Austattung, besserer Qualität und ggf. attraktiveren Preisen zu werben. Ihr bleibt da quasi nichts anderes übrig. Entweder das, oder völlig vom Markt verschwinden oder sich auf den Konsolenmarkt beschränken. 

Der Kampf gegen Raubkopierer, Cracker und die ganze Szene ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen der durch die Industrie niemals gewonnen werden kann.

Die Industrie versucht mit allen möglichen Methoden ihre Daten einzuschliessen und vor der Vervielfältigung zu schützen, kann ich verstehen, aber vieles geht nun mal deutlich zu weit und ist weit unter der vertretbaren Gürtellinie. Und die Regierungen scheinen mit denen Hand in Hand zu gehen, besonder die CDU.

Die Industrie muss lernen, sich mit Raubkopien in einem bestimmten Maß abzufinden, alles andere wie uncrackbare Kopierschütze oder das Unmöglichmachen von Warez Downloads sind Träumereien der Content Lobby mehr nicht.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				NytroX am 24.06.2009 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es einen unterschied, an matieriellem gut, und datengut?




ja, schrieb ich doch gerade..


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.06.2009 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Industrie versucht mit allen möglichen Methoden ihre Daten einzuschliessen und vor der Vervielfältigung zu schützen, kann ich verstehen, aber vieles geht nun mal deutlich zu weit und ist weit unter der vertretbaren Gürtellinie.



Zum Beispiel?


----------



## crackajack (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> NytroX am 24.06.2009 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er meinte wohl im moralischen Sinne. "Investierte Arbeit"


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				anjuna80 am 24.06.2009 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.06.2009 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Beispiel das ganze DRM und Online Aktivierungszeugs, welches den Start des Games und so manches Windows teilweise in der Lage ist außer Gefecht zu setzen. Sowie auch andere DRM Kopierschütze bei Musik bspw. Oder auch so manch ein DVD Film Kopierschutz, welcher die DVD so zerhackt das der Film auf manchen DVD Playern nicht mehr abspielbar ist und erst durch die Kopie mit Clone und Any DVD lesbar wird für den Kunden. Einfach eine absolute Zumutung    

....und wofür das ganze? Für nichts, da es Raubkopierer und Cracker eh nicht aufhält.

GTA IV zum Beispiel ist das beste Beispiel dafür wie ein Kundenfreundliches Game nicht auszusehen hat. Mehrfache Registrierungszwänge bei irgendwelchen komischen Diensten sowie eine quantitative Anhäufung von Bugs, welche selbst Stalker Clear Sky alt aussehen lässt + eine Inkompatibilität mit ATI Karten...also schlimmer gehts echt nimmer. Mag ja sein das GTA IV mittlerweile gut läuft (das tut es mit Patch 1.0.4.0 bei mir ja auch) , aber am Anfang war es eine mittelschwere Katastrophe das ist einfach Fakt.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 24.06.2009 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moral hat in der Wirtschaft aber nix verloren


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.06.2009 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Industrie kann nun mal nichts anderes tun, als um die Käufer mit besserer Austattung, besserer Qualität und ggf. attraktiveren Preisen zu werben. Ihr bleibt da quasi nichts anderes übrig. Entweder das, oder völlig vom Markt verschwinden oder sich auf den Konsolenmarkt beschränken.



letzteres passiert ja nun schon seit längerem.
im pc- retail geschäft verkaufen sich eigentlich nur noch einige wenige (nicht selten reine online-) titel. 
und vielleicht setzen sich ja wirklich mal systeme wie onlive oder vergleichbares durch.
ich hoffe das wirklich nicht, aber dann gäbe es ihn unter umständen ja doch- den perfekten kopierschutz.



> Der Kampf gegen Raubkopierer, Cracker und die ganze Szene ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen der durch die Industrie niemals gewonnen werden kann.



wie ich schon sagte: auf die quote kommt es an.



> Die Industrie versucht mit allen möglichen Methoden ihre Daten einzuschliessen und vor der Vervielfältigung zu schützen, kann ich verstehen, aber vieles geht nun mal deutlich zu weit und ist weit unter der vertretbaren Gürtellinie.



"die industrie" kann und darf mit ihren produkten eigentlich veranstalten, was sie will, solange der kunde darüber informiert wird. 
wenn mir das als kunde nicht passt, kauf ichs halt nicht.



> Die Industrie muss lernen, sich mit Raubkopien in einem bestimmten Maß abzufinden, alles andere wie uncrackbare Kopierschütze oder das Unmöglichmachen von Warez Downloads sind Träumereien der Content Lobby mehr nicht.



siehe oben bzgl onlive.
wieso muss eigentlich immer nur die industrie was lernen?
wieso muss eigentlich der gemeine downloader nicht lernen, dass das was er tut, ab einem gewissen punkt geschäftsschädigend ist?
und warum sollen urherberechtsverletzungen nicht konsequent verfolgt werden dürfen?

warum lese ich bei dir, ganz allgemein, immer eine gewisse sympathie für raubkopierer und eine starke abneigung gegen die content-mafia (das wort impliziert es ja schon) heraus?
gerade bzgl diverser kopierschutzmassnahmen, die du letztendlich wieder als rechtfertigung heranziehst, verwechselst du ganz offensichtlich ursache und wirkung.


----------



## crackajack (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 24.06.2009 09:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beim Kunden sollte es aber eine Rolle spielen


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> NytroX am 24.06.2009 09:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses "Argument" hat Ron auch schonmal versucht.
Du nimmst dem der seine Arbeit in dieses Programm gesteckt hat etwas weg. Es ist egal ob das nun eine Kopie ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 09:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, du duplizierst es lediglich

wenn ich dem was wegnehmen würde hätte er es nicht mehr


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 24.06.2009 10:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Es geht doch nicht um das reine Produkt sondern in dem du es bezahlst erhält der Programmierer seinen Lohn für seine Arbeit. 
Mit der Kopie tust du das nicht.  Du nimmst es praktisch ohne auch nur einen Cent dafür zu bezahlen. Das ist stehlen.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, vom gesetz her ist es das nicht, und auch praktisch nicht.. beim Diebstahl nehme ich einem eine bewegliche sache weg, bei einer illegalen kopie dupliziere ich dieses, da man ein z.b. Auto nicht Duplizieren kann kann man diese natürlich nicht illegal kopieren

Wenn ich das Spiel im Laden klau ist es zwar keine illegale kopie, aber DANN ist es Diebstahl, nach deiner argumentation ist das sogar doppelt schlimm

a.) ich nehm dem Laden was weg
b.) ich bezahle dem programmierer nix


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, du duplizierst es lediglich
> 
> wenn ich dem was wegnehmen würde hätte er es nicht mehr



OMG. Jeder weiss glaub ich was gemeint ist. Der Programmierer hat einen Anspruch darauf, von dir entlohnt zu werden wenn du seine Arbeit nutzt (kopierst etc). Wenn du es nicht tust, entwendest und nutzt du sein geistiges Eigentum, ohne eine Gegenleistung dafür zu erbringen. 
Beim materiellem Diebstahl und bei der Software-Kopie richtest du Schaden an, ob das jetzt der Verlust einer dinglichen Sache oder die fehlende entgeltliche Entlohnung für eine Programmierung ist - bei beiden entsteht ein Verlust den man in Euro beziffern kann.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, vom gesetz her ist es das nicht, und auch praktisch nicht..


Lies dir mal meinen Beitrag zum Thema Kopie durch, vllt. hilft dir das etwas um 'unseren' Standpunkt besser zu verstehen.

Ob man nun von Diebstahl reden kann in Hinblick auf Gesetzestexte ist, meiner Meinung nach, Haarspalterei.


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 24.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso muss eigentlich immer nur die industrie was lernen?



Weil nur die Industrie durch Marketingsstrategien und Produktanpassungen in der Lage ist, ihren Absatz positiv bzw. negativ zu beeinflussen.



			
				Bonkic am 24.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso muss eigentlich der gemeine downloader nicht lernen, dass das was er tut, ab einem gewissen punkt geschäftsschädigend ist?



In einem System wie unserem wird er es nicht wirklich lernen können. Solange die Möglichkeit zum sicheren illegalen Download da ist und die Aussicht auf so viel "gesparte" Kohle greifbar nahe ist, sehe ich da absolut schwarz. Ich weiss ja selber das Raubkopie unser Hobby zerstören, deswegen kaufe ich soviele Originale wie es geht, notfalls dann auch mit mehreren Leuten ein Spiel.



			
				Bonkic am 24.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> und warum sollen urherberechtsverletzungen nicht konsequent verfolgt werden dürfen?



Das habe ich nie gesagt. Aber es ist nun mal meine Meinung das rein privates Raubkopien nicht verfolgt werden sollte und damit meine ich nur den reinen Download (Hoster) oder die Kopie von Bekannten (was eh nicht geahndet werden kann).
Wer allerdings massenweise Files über P2P verteilt und womöglich noch damit kommerziell handelt, der gehört wirklich hart bestraft



			
				Bonkic am 24.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> warum lese ich bei dir, ganz allgemein, immer eine gewisse sympathie für raubkopierer und eine starke abneigung gegen die content-mafia (das wort impliziert es ja schon) heraus?
> gerade bzgl diverser kopierschutzmassnahmen, die du letztendlich wieder als rechtfertigung heranziehst, verwechselst du ganz offensichtlich ursache und wirkung.



Die gewisse "Sympathie" für Raubkopierer beschränkt sich bei mir nur auf die Leute, welche sich privat zur Eigennutzung aus echter Geldknappheit was saugen. Zudem bin ich (wie viele andere auch) wie oben irgendwo erwähnt schon mit Raubkopien aufgewachsen. Sie gehören einfach irgendwo zu meinem Leben auch dazu und sind bis zu einem gewissen Grad für mich Normal, auch wenn ich irgendwo weiss das sie schädigend für mich als Gamer sind.

Es war für mich schon schwer genug in den letzten Jahren auf Warez Downloads zu verzichten, von daher sehe ich auch das bei mir als einen Fortschritt an.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 24.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso muss eigentlich immer nur die industrie was lernen?


Weil sie etwas verkaufen will. Eine hervorragende Darstellung bietet dieser Foliensatz



> wieso muss eigentlich der gemeine downloader nicht lernen, dass das was er tut, ab einem gewissen punkt geschäftsschädigend ist?


Er ist sich dessen bewusst, gewichtet es aber anders als es viele gerne hätten. Eine seichte Illustration für den Einstieg findet man beispielsweise in Form des Artikels Understanding Free Content.



> und warum sollen urherberechtsverletzungen nicht konsequent verfolgt werden dürfen?


Weil ab einem bestimmten Rahmen die gesellschaftlichen Kosten der Verfolgung einen Wert erreichen, an dem mehr und mehr Menschen die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr gegeben sehen. Darüber hab ich mit crackajack in den letzten zwei Tagen im Thread zur Piraten Partei diskutiert, Quellen und andere formidable Artikel findet man dort.


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> Weil ab einem bestimmten Rahmen die gesellschaftlichen Kosten der Verfolgung einen Wert erreichen, an dem mehr und mehr Menschen die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr gegeben sehen.



Das würde ich gerne nochmal aufgedröselt haben, weil ich es nicht ganz verstehe.

Meinst du damit die Schadensersatzanforderungen der z.B. Plattenfirmen? :-o


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> Er ist sich dessen bewusst, gewichtet es aber anders als es viele gerne hätten.



dann muss man ihn dazu bringen, anders zu gewichten bzw -und vor allem- die quellen trockenlegen, was -meiner ansicht nach- nicht vollkommen aussichtslos sein dürfte.



			
				LowriderRoxx am 24.06.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine seichte Illustration für den Einstieg findet man beispielsweise in Form des Artikels Understanding Free Content.



realitätsferner blödsinn, wenn du mich frägst.
das ist kein denkbares modell für alle arten von content.
das mag in ausnahmefällen funktionieren, aber sicher nicht generell. 



> Weil ab einem bestimmten Rahmen die gesellschaftlichen Kosten der Verfolgung einen Wert erreichen, an dem mehr und mehr Menschen die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr gegeben sehen.



tja, das behauptest du.
ich bin, wie gesagt, anderer meinung.   

ps:
 für die folien hab ich jetzt keine zeit/ lust.
ich denke aber nicht, dass ich grundlegend neues erfahren würde.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich gerne nochmal aufgedröselt haben, weil ich es nicht ganz verstehe.
> 
> Meinst du damit die Schadensersatzanforderungen der z.B. Plattenfirmen? :-o


Im Bezug auf die Schadensersatzforderungen könnt ich einen unterhaltsamen, aber recht polemischen Punkt machen. Lasse ich lieber 

Nein, es geht mir weniger um die Kosten der Bestrafung, sondern die Kosten der Ermittlung. Ich möchte nicht wieder seitenweise die Argumentationskette aufspannen, drum verweise ich die auf den Thread zur Piraten Partei. Die Diskussion darüber beginnt in etwa mit meinem Beitrag am 22.06.09, 08:39 Uhr.

Wenn es die absolute Kurzfassung sein soll, wirf einen Blick im letzten Beitrag verlinkten Blogeintrag: Link


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.06.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich nie gesagt. Aber es ist nun mal meine Meinung das rein privates Raubkopien nicht verfolgt werden sollte und damit meine ich nur den reinen Download (Hoster) oder die Kopie von Bekannten (was eh nicht geahndet werden kann).
> Wer allerdings massenweise Files über P2P verteilt und womöglich noch damit kommerziell handelt, der gehört wirklich hart bestraft




dann sind wird doch eigentlich gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt.
ich versteh jetzt eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr, weshalb wir die ganze zeit noch rumdiskutiern.
nur darum gehts mir doch.

ich wollte und will doch nicht weite teile der bevölkerung kriminalisieren oder mit absurden schadenersatzforderungen/ abmahngebühren überziehen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 24.06.2009 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> realitätsferner blödsinn, wenn du mich frägst.
> das ist kein denkbares modell für alle arten von content.
> das mag in ausnahmefällen funktionieren, aber sicher nicht generell.


Deshalb auch seichter Einstieg. Das ist keine Patentlösung, sondern ein einzelner Beitrag zu einem spezifischen Fall. Natürlich gilt das nicht für alle Arten von Content, hab ich nie behauptet. Eine Patentlösung gibt es bis dato nicht. Aber genausowenig ist ein verbissener Kampf zur Aufrechterhaltung des Status Quo oder die "alles für Lau"-Einstellung eine Lösung. 

Allerdings macht es auch scheinbar keinen Sinn, dir umfangreichere Artikel dazu anzubieten, denn


> für die folien hab ich jetzt keine zeit/ lust.
> ich denke aber nicht, dass ich grundlegend neues erfahren würde.


... wenn keine Lust besteht und du von Beginn an der Ansicht bist, dass es eh nur die üblichen Raubkopierlegitimationsversuche sind, ist es mir die Mühe nicht wert.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 24.06.2009 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn keine Lust besteht und du von Beginn an der Ansicht bist, dass es eh nur die üblichen Raubkopierlegitimationsversuche sind, ist es mir die Mühe nicht wert.



tut mir wirklich furchtbar leid, dass ich nicht gerade -nebenbei- die zeit aufbringen kann, über 100 folien durchzusehen und vor allem auch zu verstehen.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 24.06.2009 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 10:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es ist nummal ein nicht gerade kleiner unterschied, und was wollt ihr eigentlich, Ladendiebstahl wird sowieso geringer bestraft als "illegales kopieren" falls die dinge überhaupt wesentlich bestraft werden..


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 24.06.2009 10:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag sein aber die Gefahr eines hohen Imageverlustes bzw. Absturzes unter dem Bekanntenkreis und der Familie sowie im Hinblick auf die berufliche Karriere ist bei echtem Diebstahl wesentlich höher. 

Bei Download findet das alles nicht statt. Dort muss ich nicht irgendwo ins Geschäft reingehen, mich 10 mal umsehen nach Detektiven und Kameras, dann unbemerkt die Waren unter die Jacke schmuggeln und dann an der Kasse oder dem Warendetektorbogen zittern ob ich entdeckt werde. Ganz zu schweigen davon das Download nur Vervielfältigung ist und Diebstahl Wegnahme.

Illegaler Download und Diebstahl sind also zwei nur im entfernten miteinander verwandte Dinge, das ist ein Fakt der juristisch und definitionstechnisch einfach FAKT ist.


----------



## roadrunner_39 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

also, ich habe mir gerade einen großen Teil der Kommentare (mehr als die Hälfte) in diesem Thread zu Gemüte geführt, aber es ist zu ermüdend immer wieder die gleichen Pro- und Contra-Argumente zu lesen,darum spare ich mir den Rest. 
Allerdings ist mir eines unklar, und darum habe ich mal eine Frage an die "Moralapostel", die hier "Verzicht predigen".

Habt Ihr noch nie etwas genutzt, wofür Ihr nicht bezahlt habt? Ich meine jetzt nicht unbedingt "Raubkopien" bzw. "illegale Downloads". Habt Ihr z.B. noch nie ein Buch/eine Zeitschrift gelesen, eine CD gehört, eine DVD angeschaut, welche Ihr von Freunden/Bekannten usw. ausgeliehen habt? Oder aber das eigene Buch/die eigene CD/die eigene DVD an eine Freund/Bekannten verliehen? Bestimmt hat das jeder schon mal. Also hat doch wohl jeder schon mal etwas genutzt, ohne es sich selbst zu kaufen. Und nichts anderes passiert doch in den Tauschbörsen. Zeugt es nicht von sozialem Verhalten, wenn man seine Freunde an dem teilhaben läßt, was man besitzt und es ihnen zugänglich macht, wenn sie es sich nicht selbst leisten können. Oder sollte man besser die Musik abschalten, wenn man Besuch bekommt? Der Andere hat ja schließlich nicht dafür bezahlt, ist also illegal, wenn er die auch hört.
Und was bitte schön ist der große Unterschied, ob ich mir beispielsweise einen Film/Fernsehserie im Fernsehen auf meinen Festplatten aufzeichne oder den gleichen Film/Fernsehserie aus dem Netz ziehe? (aktuelle Kinofilme sind dabei wieder ein anderes Thema)

Ich bezahle für eine Unmenge an Geräten und Zubehör (PC, Drucker, Brenner, Leermedien und jetzt sogar USB-Sticks und Flash-Speicherkarten) eine Urheberrechtsabgabe, weil ich damit urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material kopieren *könnte*. Aber wenn ich das dann auch wirklich tue, werde ich (in den Augen der "Rechteinhaber") zum Verbrecher. Ist doch irgendwie widersinnig, oder?   

Die Musik-/Filmindustrie hat die Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre entweder verschlafen oder ignoriert. Anstatt neue Vertriebsmodelle zu entwickeln gibt man den bösen "Raubkopierern" die Schuld, daß die Umsätze nicht mehr stimmen. Auch übersieht man dabei, daß die verfügbare Geldmenge, zumindest im privaten Bereich, endlich ist. Ich kann mein Geld nur einmal ausgeben. Und wenn ich von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Geld im Portemonnaie habe, kann ich auch weniger für Musik/Filme/Spiele ausgeben. Und da bin ich sicher nicht der Einzige. Auch das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Grund der Umsatzrückgänge der Musik-/Film-/Spiele-Industrie. Außerdem ist ja wohl kaum jeder "illegale Download" ein entgangener Verkauf, wie von ebenjener Industrie gern behauptet wird.

Um es nochmal für die klarzustellen, die mich evtl.mißverstanden haben: Wer im großen Stil Musik/Filme/Spiele kopiert um damit Geschäfte zu machen, der sollte bestraft werden. Es kann aber doch wohl nicht sein, daß man für das gelegentliche (private) Tauschen mit "Schadenersatz"-Forderungen in astronomischer Höhe und/oder Sperrung des Internetzuganges bestraft werden soll.


----------



## HanFred (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				roadrunner_39 am 24.06.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nichts anderes passiert doch in den Tauschbörsen. Zeugt es nicht von sozialem Verhalten, wenn man seine Freunde an dem teilhaben läßt, was man besitzt und es ihnen zugänglich macht, wenn sie es sich nicht selbst leisten können.


und ist auch schon der unterschied: in tauschbörsen tummeln sich nicht (nur) deine freunde.

und ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber deine argumente sind _ganz_ alte kamellen, die hier wie anderswo schon bis zum erbrechen ausdiskutiert worden sind.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				roadrunner_39 am 24.06.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr z.B. noch nie ein Buch/eine Zeitschrift gelesen, eine CD gehört, eine DVD angeschaut, welche Ihr von Freunden/Bekannten usw. ausgeliehen habt? Oder aber das eigene Buch/die eigene CD/die eigene DVD an eine Freund/Bekannten verliehen? Bestimmt hat das jeder schon mal. Also hat doch wohl jeder schon mal etwas genutzt, ohne es sich selbst zu kaufen.


Mit dem kleinen Unterschied das er das Buch, CD, DVD etc. käuflich erworben hat, d.h. ich weiß, dass er dafür Geld ausgegeben hat und das Recht hat, diese Dinge zu verleihen.

Aber selbst dann, wenn er mir ein Originalspiel ausleiht, kann er im gleichen Augenblick das Spiel selber nicht benutzen. D.h. eine zeitgleiche Nutzung ist ausgeschlossen.

Verstehst du, auf was wir hinauswollen?  



> Und nichts anderes passiert doch in den Tauschbörsen.


Nein, zum einen kennst du die Leute nicht und zweitens, um mal obiges Beispiel aufzugreifen, kannst du nicht davon ausgehen, dass sich die Person, von der du lädst, dass Programm gekauft hat.

Was ist, wenn er das auch nur kopiert hat und derjenige, von dem er lädt auch nur kopiert und [....]

Das ist das Problem in einer "Tauschbörse".


----------



## crackajack (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				roadrunner_39 am 24.06.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr noch nie etwas genutzt, wofür Ihr nicht bezahlt habt? Ich meine jetzt nicht unbedingt "Raubkopien" bzw. "illegale Downloads". Habt Ihr z.B. noch nie ein Buch/eine Zeitschrift gelesen, eine CD gehört, eine DVD angeschaut, welche Ihr von Freunden/Bekannten usw. ausgeliehen habt?


Tausende andere Nutzer kann man aber schlecht als Freunde bezeichnen. Und selbst wenn es nur wenige sind die deinen Geheimtipp kopieren, Freunde sind es nicht unbedingt, wenn du den überhaupt nicht kennst.
Privatkopie ist und bleibt aber erlaubt.



> Ich bezahle für eine Unmenge an Geräten und Zubehör (PC, Drucker, Brenner, Leermedien und jetzt sogar USB-Sticks und Flash-Speicherkarten) eine Urheberrechtsabgabe, weil ich damit urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material kopieren *könnte*.


Kann man wohl als ersten Schritt Richtung Kulturflat bezeichnen. Damit werden wohl einige auch nicht einverstanden sein, wie bei den Gebühren für ÖR Sender, aber man kann es halt nicht allen Recht machen.



> Es kann aber doch wohl nicht sein, daß man für das gelegentliche (private) Tauschen mit "Schadenersatz"-Forderungen in astronomischer Höhe und/oder Sperrung des Internetzuganges bestraft werden soll.


Das fordert wenn ich es richtig sehe ja auch niemand im Thread.
Es geht doch nur um die, die praktisch alle Filme die rauskommen saugen, die die Musik-CDs schon gar nicht mehr kennen oder nie kennen gelernt haben.
Wenn man denen nach Verwarnungen und ordentlichem Verfahren das Internet sperrt habe ich auch kein Problem damit.
Das es praktisch unmöglich ist oder zumindest immens teuer das auf legalen Weg zu vollführen tut an dem Umstand nicht unbedingt was zur Sache.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

ja wie? ihr kennt die 29 millionen leute zu die der server verbunden hat nicht?..

was habt ihr denn bitte für freundschaften



die chance das die CDU damit beim Bundesverfassungsgericht vorbei kommt dürfte übrigens bei -7 liegen


----------



## roadrunner_39 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				HanFred am 24.06.2009 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> roadrunner_39 am 24.06.2009 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, aber Deine Antwort auf meinen Beitrag zeugt aber in meinen Augen von einem ordentlichen Maß an Ignoranz und Arroganz. Anstatt auf den gesamten Text einzugehen(vielleicht auch den letzten Absatz noch mal lesen) pickst Du Dir nur ein paar Zeilen aus dem Zusammenhang raus. Solche Kommentare sind einfach nur erbärmlich und überflüssig.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## HanFred (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				roadrunner_39 am 24.06.2009 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber Deine Antwort auf meinen Beitrag zeugt aber in meinen Augen von einem ordentlichen Maß an Ignoranz und Arroganz. Anstatt auf den gesamten Text einzugehen(vielleicht auch den letzten Absatz noch mal lesen) pickst Du Dir nur ein paar Zeilen aus dem Zusammenhang raus. Solche Kommentare sind einfach nur erbärmlich und überflüssig.
> 
> Schönen Tag noch.



ich wollte bloss deine wiederholte frage "was ist der unterschied" beantworten, da du ihn anscheinend noch nicht begriffen hattest.
den einzelnen punkten wie auch dem letzten absatz extra noch zuzustimmen hielt ich für überflüssig. aber ich tue es jetzt, wenn dich das beruhigt.


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				roadrunner_39 am 24.06.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Um es nochmal für die klarzustellen, die mich evtl.mißverstanden haben: Wer im großen Stil Musik/Filme/Spiele kopiert um damit Geschäfte zu machen, der sollte bestraft werden. Es kann aber doch wohl nicht sein, daß man für das gelegentliche (private) Tauschen mit "Schadenersatz"-Forderungen in astronomischer Höhe und/oder Sperrung des Internetzuganges bestraft werden soll.



Wieso nicht?

Ob im großen Stil zu Hause oder unter Freunden spielt doch keine Rolle. Der Akt ist derselbe. So kann man auch keine Strafmilderung oder gar Straffreiheit erwarten.

Die Schadensersatzforderungen sollen in erster Linie abschrecken. Wenn das nicht funktioniert und jemand, sei es nur im privaten, raubkopiert hat er eben damit zu leben.

Und um mal ehrlich zu sein, ob eine Plattenfirma jetzt 2 Mio. fordert oder 2000€... die meisten können es eh nicht bezahlen, weil immer weniger ihr Geld auf die hohe Kante legen oder es noch nie getan haben.


----------



## HanFred (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob im großen Stil zu Hause oder unter Freunden spielt doch keine Rolle. Der Akt ist derselbe. So kann man auch keine Strafmilderung oder gar Straffreiheit erwarten.


das ausmass ist ein völlig anderes und würde bei der strafzumessung bestimmt eine rolle spielen. und von freunden darf man durchaus zeugs kopieren, man darf den kopierschutz, sofern er wirksam ist, nicht umgehen (in deutschland). das ist etwas anderes.


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				HanFred am 24.06.2009 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 24.06.2009 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strafzumessung: Siehe mein letzter Absatz.


----------



## Pit0786 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> roadrunner_39 am 24.06.2009 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder es nicht tun können ....

Um deine muntere these zu entkräften, was das Raubkopieren oder "tauschen" unter Freunden anbelankt, hier mal einige links ....: 
Piratenpartei bei "Unter den Linden" Phoenix - 1/5
Piratenpartei bei "Unter den Linden" Phoenix - 2/5
Piratenpartei bei "Unter den Linden" Phoenix - 3/5
Piratenpartei bei "Unter den Linden" Phoenix - 4/5
Piratenpartei bei "Unter den Linden" Phoenix - 5/5


----------



## HanFred (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Strafzumessung: Siehe mein letzter Absatz.


der ist natürlich unsinn. 2000€ hat man schnell abgearbeitet.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Pit0786 am 24.06.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Um deine muntere these zu entkräften, was das Raubkopieren oder "tauschen" unter Freunden anbelankt, hier mal einige links ....:


Ich hab auf Arbeit keinen Ton, welche Argumente bringt denn die Piratenpartei bei den genannten Fällen?

Es ist also, in den Augen der Partei, legal, eine Kopiergeschützte DVD zu sichern & dann seinen Freunden zur Verfügung zu stellen? Selbst unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich mit dem "Sharetool" wirklich nur Freunde laden lassen, halte ich diese Überlegung für Humbug.

Was natürlich durchaus legitim ist: ich leihe meinen Freunden das Spiel XYZ aus.

Also klär mich mal bitte auf ... vorallem bin ich auf das entkräften der Thesen gespannt.


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				HanFred am 24.06.2009 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 24.06.2009 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allerdings ist dieses Gesetz in meinen Augen einfach der Versuch einer puren privatsrechteinschränkenden Gewinnmaximierung ohne auch ein nur ansatzweise tiefergehendes Nachdenken. 
Da nämlich so gut wie alle Musik CD´s, Film DVD´s und Games einen Kopierschutz haben, ist ein Kopieren dieser also somit nur in den wenigsten Fällen erlaubt.

Deswegen gehöre auch ich zu den Leuten, die dieses Gesetz mit voller Absicht mißachten, weil ich es nicht einsehe, das mein Austausch an Original Content in meinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis durch die Content Lobby aus Gewinnmaximierungsgründen unterbunden wird.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.06.2009 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen gehöre auch ich zu den Leuten, die dieses Gesetz mit voller Absicht mißachten, weil ich es nicht einsehe, das mein Austausch an Original Content in meinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis durch die Content Lobby aus Gewinnmaximierungsgründen unterbunden wird.


Was erzählst du eigentlich immer von "Gewinnmaximierung"?
Es ist für fast jedes Unternehmen normal Gewinn zu machen, wo liegt jetzt dein Problem?
Der Familienbetrieb wo du arbeitest möchte auch Gewinn machen, denn deine Beschäftigung bei diesem Unternehmen ist abhängig von dem Gewinn, der erwirtschaftet wird.

Genauso geht es den Leuten, die in deiner "Content Industrie" (  ) arbeiten.

Wie gesagt ... ich versteh es nicht. :-o


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 24.06.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist also, in den Augen der Partei, legal, eine Kopiergeschützte DVD zu sichern & dann seinen Freunden zur Verfügung zu stellen? Selbst unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich mit dem "Sharetool" wirklich nur Freunde laden lassen, halte ich diese Überlegung für Humbug.



Und warum? Weil du der Meinung bist das einfach JEDER auch im engsten Familien und Freundeskreis kein Recht auf eine Kopie des Originals hat und gefälligst an die Lobby blechen soll?


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 24.06.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also klär mich mal bitte auf ... vorallem bin ich auf das entkräften der Thesen gespannt.




ich hab die sendung gesehen.
da wird nix entkräftet nur die üblichen, hier schon 1000 mal gelesenen, phrasen gedroschen.
musiker sollen sich doch bitte durch merchandising und konzerte finanzieren, inhalte die dem einzelnen wichtig sind, werden bezahlt blablabla- unsinn eben. 

so sehr ich der piratenpartei bei ihrem standpunkt bzgl des kinderporno- gesetzes beipflichte, so bin ich doch absolut entgegengesetzer meinung, wenn es um das urherberrecht geht.


(nur so am rande, möchste ich noch mal bemerken, dass die art der gesprächsführung durch den sog. "moderator" eine glatte frechheit war.    )


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 24.06.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.06.2009 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht aber einfach darum den Kunden auch mal entgegenzukommen auf eine menschlichere Art und Weise, und dazu würde für mich bei der Content Industrie eben dazugehören, das man auf den Kunden ein Stück weit zugeht und ihm das Recht auf eine Privatkopie im engsten Kreise erlaubt. Genauso wie in unserer Firma die Kunden Rabatte bekommen und einen guten Kundenservice.

Natürlich muss Gewinnmaximierungs sein, aber nicht mithilfe der Holzhammer-Gesetzesmethode der Content Industrie. Und grade deswegen wird die Lobby vielen Leuten sehr unsympathisch und es fallen so Ausdrücke wie "Content Mafia" "Lobbyh**en" etc.


----------



## Pit0786 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 24.06.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Pit0786 am 24.06.2009 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Partei will es nicht legaliesieren... nicht in diesem ausmass .... wer das Wahlprogramm der Partei kennt weis das.

Um deine these das Straftnunmal straftat ist (Ich erinnere an "ichmusssagen"s aussage, das solche argumente nicht von Mündigkeit zeugen. Sondern nur vom blinden Gehorsam.)

Der Herr Prof. Rupert Scholz (CDU), sagt das es damals Schallplatten mit freunden angehört wurde, ebenso kassetten und Videos wie andere sachen. Die Betonung liegt hier auf "Unter Freunden". Diese wurde nauch kopiert... sei aber legitim da der Entwickler sein Geld schon bekommen hätte.

Das dies mit dem Internet das selbe ist nur schneller vonstatten geht scheinen nur die wenigen zuverstehen.
Der Herr Dirk Hillbrecht (Piraten) vergleicht dies mit der Entstehung des Eisenbahnsystems.
Damals waren kutschen die übliche Art leute zutransportieren, dann kam der Zug der alles beschleunigte.

Damals wurde Schallplatten oder CDs abgespielt und mit irgendeinem gerät aufgenommen. Dann kam das Internet der alles beschleunigt.

Es werden auch andere Themen angeschnitten oder besprochen aber ohne Ton und ohne Lippenlesen zukönnen brauch man sich das nicht ansehen 

PS: Ich würde mir wünschen das beim durchlesen, sich einige nochmal gedanken darüber machen was hier steht, und was nicht. Auch hier darf etwas mehr interpretiert werden. Schliesslich habe ich nicht sonderlich ausführlich Geschildert was in diesem Interview besprochen wurde.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.06.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 24.06.2009 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da würde ich dir sogar zustimmen.
das "recht auf privatkopie" sollte nicht durch die -ich nenn sie mal untechnisch- kopierschutz_klausel_ ausgehebelt werden, zumindest ist das meine persönlich meinung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.06.2009 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt schon, aber die tendenzen, von einigen hier gehen schon in diese richtung. "nickiburstr8x" zum beispiel zeigt ja zB erhebliche abneigung gegen meine kritisierung von "gesetzesgläubigkeit".



Ich vermag deine Linie hier nicht zu verstehen. Du erinnerst mich an meinen alten Philosophielehrer. War ein netter Typ, aber leider innerhalb des Unterrichts recht realitätsfremd mit seinen Ausführungen, jedenfalls realitätsfremd bezogen auf die Realwirtschaft und angewandte Rechtskunde. Er duldete keine Einsprüche und ging nicht im Ansatz auf berechtigte Kritik oder argumentative Versuche einer Klärung ein. Für 45 Minuten pro Woche waren seine Ausführungen ja ganz charmant und innerhalb des Unterrichts auch interessant, aber nach der Stunde hatten die Thesen kaum noch einen Wert für die "echte" Welt.

Fakt: Ein Stein ist hart.
*Ulkige Hinterfragung:* Warum ist der Stein hart? Härte muss nicht zwangsläufig mit der gesellschaftlichen Definition übereinstimmen. 

Fakt: Wenn ein Schläger eine Frau unprovoziert auf offener Straße angreift, dann gehört der für diese Tat nach geltendem Recht belangt.
*Ulkige Hinterfragung:* Warum erdreistet sich die Gesellschaft ihre radikalen Wahrer des unterdrückenden Status Quo auf ein einzelnes Individuum zu hetzen, das zwar falsch gehandelt, aber keinen großen Schaden an Gesellschaft oder einer Mehrheit angerichtet hat? 

Fakt: Ein Urheber und Produzent hat das Recht die Vertriebswege des geistigen oder materiellen Eigentums zu bestimmen, und unter Zuhilfenahme der staatlichen Institutionen illegale Betriebswege zu unterbinden.
*Ulkige Hinterfragung:* Das Volk hat aber das "kulturelle und künstlerische" Recht, von den Errungenschaften der Produzenten zu profitieren, egal ob auf legalem oder illegalem Weg. Jeder Mensch hat das Recht, sich an den Werken anderer zu erfreuen - egal wie.

*So, und jetzt mal ganz klar*: Warum hat eurer Meinung nach der Urheber nicht das Recht, Vertriebswege zu bestimmen und gegen illegale Beschaffung gestützt durch geltendes Recht vorzugehen? Es ist sein geistiges Eigentum, er hat das gute Recht damit Profit zu machen (egal ob das Produkt gut ist oder nicht). *Wie kann man sich tatsächlich rotzfrech und überheblich erdreisten, diese Position zu unterminieren, und Raubkopien mit dem gesellschaftlichen oder "ethisch-moralischen" Stand des Saugers zu legitimieren*. Der Produzent hat das Recht sein Produkt zu schützen. Und das erscheint zumindest mir „fair“, realistisch und auch wichtig. Gerade wenn es um Produkte geht, die in die Kategorie „gehobene Konsumgüter“ bzw. „Luxusgüter“ fallen. Und das tun Spiele nach geltender wirtschaftlicher Definition. „Punkt“.

Regards, eX!


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				HanFred am 24.06.2009 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 24.06.2009 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann kann mans ja auch bei den 2 Mio. belassen.


----------



## imperator1978 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

30 % aller Amokläufer spielten Counterstrike, 100 % haben Brot gegessen .

Das ist genau so Blöd wie dieses Verbot !!!!

Ich dachte wir leben in einem Staat in dem jeder für sich selber entscheiden kann !!!


----------



## Pit0786 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Mal eine Frage am rande, ist die Bewertung dieses Themas als Zustimmung des Gesetzentwurfes zuverstehen?? Oder soll mit der Bewertung festgestellt werden ob die Benutzer interesse an solchen Informationen haben, um eventuell Aktiv zuwerden ?

Mfg ein Pit und danke im vorraus für eine Antwort


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				imperator1978 am 24.06.2009 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> 30 % aller Amokläufer spielten Counterstrike, 100 % haben Brot gegessen .
> 
> Das ist genau so Blöd wie dieses Verbot !!!!



war wohl nur ne frage der zeig bis wer diesen schwachsinn wieder auftischt..


----------



## N-Traxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.06.2009 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt: Ein Urheber und Produzent hat das Recht die Vertriebswege des geistigen oder materiellen Eigentums zu bestimmen, und unter Zuhilfenahme der staatlichen Institutionen illegale Betriebswege zu unterbinden.
> *Ulkige Hinterfragung:* Das Volk hat aber das "kulturelle und künstlerische" Recht, von den Errungenschaften der Produzenten zu profitieren, egal ob auf legalem oder illegalem Weg. Jeder Mensch hat das Recht, sich an den Werken anderer zu erfreuen - egal wie.



Das ist keine Ulkige Hinterfragung, das ist eine Aussage.  

Eine Ulkige Hinterfragung wäre, >>Warum erdreist sich ein Urheber dazu, vom Staat zu verlangen das die Grundrechte verbogen werden nur weil er nicht im Stande ist mit dem Fortschritt mitzuhalten?<<

Wir sind uns doch alle einig das sich das Frauenhofer Inst. mit der erfindung von MP3 einen Fehlschuss geleistet hat.


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Sich über mögliche Gründe für Gewinnverlust zu beklagen hat nichts "mit der Zeit mitgehen" zu tun.


----------



## N-Traxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Sich über mögliche Gründe für Gewinnverlust zu beklagen hat nichts "mit der Zeit mitgehen" zu tun.



Doch, wenn sie es nicht schaffen sich an neue Technologien anzupassen und deshalb den Verlust fahren. 

Ich hab vor zig Seiten mal ein Beispiel über Handwerker gebracht. Überleg doch mal wie es denen geht ? Gibt es da Lobbydruck weil man durch Moderne Massenproduktion Möbel bei Ikea billiger bekommt?


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



> Doch, wenn sie es nicht schaffen sich an neue Technologien anzupassen und deshalb den Verlust fahren.



Und mit welchen neuen Methoden können sich sich anpassen ohne Verlust zu machen?



> Ich hab vor zig Seiten mal ein Beispiel über Handwerker gebracht. Überleg doch mal wie es denen geht ? Gibt es da Lobbydruck weil man durch Moderne Massenproduktion Möbel bei Ikea billiger bekommt?



Welcher Handwerker probiert sich denn heute noch als "Möbelhersteller"  

Eher Maler, Dachdecker etc. . Und wenn ich mir die ihre Rechnungen angucke, wo man manchmal ein Jahresgehalt bezahlen muss... So schlecht kann es vielen dort in der Branche nicht gehen ( kenne jedoch nur Familienbtriebe ).


----------



## N-Traxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > Doch, wenn sie es nicht schaffen sich an neue Technologien anzupassen und deshalb den Verlust fahren.
> 
> 
> Und mit welchen neuen Methoden können sich sich anpassen ohne Verlust zu machen?



Als alles noch auf Kassetten war hat es doch auch keinen Interesiert. 



> Welcher Handwerker probiert sich denn heute noch als "Möbelhersteller"



Und warum glaubst du ist das so?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Eher Maler, Dachdecker etc. . Und wenn ich mir die ihre Rechnungen angucke, wo man manchmal ein Jahresgehalt bezahlen muss... So schlecht kann es vielen dort in der Branche nicht gehen ( kenne jedoch nur Familienbtriebe ).


Das ist doch jetzt etwas weit hergeholt, oder?
Als mündiger Bürger kannst du dir Angebote von verschiedenen Firmen holen und diese miteinander vergleichen.

Und ja, selbst im Handwerk hat man mit sehr hohen Lohnkosten zu kalkulieren ....


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 24.06.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 24.06.2009 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damals ist es auch noch nicht im großen Stil passiert. Der Markt ist nun einmal neu, und da ist es völlig legitim wenn die Unternehmen ihre Produkte zu schützen versuchen. Auf Vernunft und Anstand braucht man ja bei einer Vielzahl der "Konsumenten" nicht zu setzen.


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Rabowke am 24.06.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 24.06.2009 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wir haben unser Zweifamilienhaus komplett neumalern lassen. Hat nen sehr alten Baustil, sprich sehr viel Fläche-> höherer Preis.

Wir haben ca. 20 Angebote im Umkreis von 100km geprüft und alle hatten die selbe Preisklasse. Am Ende wird es dann so auf 20000€ hinauslaufen denke ich.


----------



## N-Traxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				anjuna80 am 24.06.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 24.06.2009 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Anfang der CD miterlebt, glaub mir der Stil ist der gleiche. Es hat sich nur die Geschwindigkeit geändert. Musste man früher noch die ganze Kassette durchhören um sie zu kopieren, geht das jetzt in sekundenbruchteilen. Früher wurde wirklich nur diejenigen angegangen die Kopien verkauft haben.Heute wäre es mir neu das es inzwischen noch Schwarzmarkthändler gibt die mit kopien handeln.   

Übrigens kauf ich mir heute immer noch gute Alben auf Vinyl, wenn es davon eine Pressung geben sollte.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 24.06.2009 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub dann haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet, ich meinte nicht, dass ich glaube das es solche hohen Rechnungen gibt.

Ich bezog das eher auf das 'Betrügen' mit den Rechnungen damit ein Betrag, sprich 'Reingewinn', für den Unternehmer zusammen kommt.

Ich weiß selber, dass Rechnungen für Handwerker nach oben offen sein können ... wobei mir jetzt 20k "nur" fürs Malern recht hoch erscheint.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 24.06.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Anfang der CD miterlebt, glaub mir der Stil ist der gleiche.




definitiv nicht.  
vielleicht in dj kreisen, aber ansonsten mal ganz sicher nicht.
wieso behauptest du so was, offensichtlich falsches?


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 24.06.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Anfang der CD miterlebt, glaub mir der Stil ist der gleiche. Es hat sich nur die Geschwindigkeit geändert.



Damals gab es aber das Internet bzw. seine Verbreitung noch nicht. Ich musste erst einen Bekannten kennen der Spiel oder CD XY hat, und dann noch den Aufwand berücksichtigen.
Heute gebe ich nur bei google das Spiel oder die CD ein oder such 2 Minuten in einschlägigen Foren, schon hab ich das gesuchte.
Wie oft ist damals ein Original kopiert worden und wie oft heute?
Ich denke das sind Gründe genug die die Industrie zum Handeln veranlassen.


----------



## N-Traxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Bonkic am 24.06.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 24.06.2009 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 offensichtlich


----------



## N-Traxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				anjuna80 am 24.06.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft ist damals ein Original kopiert worden und wie oft heute?


Auch nicht öffters als ein mal, der rest sind Kopien von Kopien von Kopien. Aber wo ich dann wieder bei ursprünglichen Thema wäre, Technik. Es geht heute einfach schneller als damals, und das bedeutet nicht das damals weniger Kopiert wurde. Es dauerte einfach länger und deshalb verteilen sich die einzelnen Sachen nicht so schnell. Das bedeutet aber nicht wie gesagt wird das es jetzt in einem viel größeren Stil passiert, also viel mehr Leute Kopieren. Die Anzahl ist immer noch die gleiche, nur kopieren die eben viel schneller als vorher. Und wenn die MI den Techniksprung MP3 verpasst hat kann auch kein Mensch was dafür. Ich kenn nicht einen Laden(nicht Online) wo man eine MP3 kaufen kann. Da liegen nur überrall MP3 Player rum. 
Aber vieleicht schnallen sie jetzt den Umstig von CD/DVD auf Speicherchips.

Damals gab es ja noch einen Schwarzmarkt der die Sachen billiger verkauft hat. Den gibt es jetzt nicht mehr, hat doch auch was gutes, der Schwarzmarkt ist weg.  



> Ich denke das sind Gründe genug die die Industrie zum Handeln veranlassen.


Ja, das bezweifelt ja auch keiner. Nur wie Sie das machen ist etwas daneben.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.06.2009 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermag deine Linie hier nicht zu verstehen. Du erinnerst mich an meinen alten Philosophielehrer.Er duldete keine Einsprüche und ging nicht im Ansatz auf berechtigte Kritik oder argumentative Versuche einer Klärung ein.


Ich kann diesen Lehrer sehr gut verstehen.

Fakt: Ein Produkt zu verkaufen(verleihen), welches nicht funktioniert, ist Betrug.
*Ulkige Hinterfragung:* Wieso kommen diese Firmen damit durch?


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				MisterSmith am 24.06.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 24.06.2009 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf jedenfall wird das immer noch vielen Firmen praktiziert. Man schaue sich nur Fiat und Alfa Romeo an


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				MisterSmith am 24.06.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 24.06.2009 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kauf es halt nicht oder tausche es um. Legitimiert eine auf deinem System nicht funktionierende Software das Kopieren oder was?


----------



## crackajack (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 24.06.2009 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn die MI den Techniksprung MP3 verpasst hat kann auch kein Mensch was dafür. Ich kenn nicht einen Laden(nicht Online) wo man eine MP3 kaufen kann. Da liegen nur überrall MP3 Player rum.


Ich bilde mir ein das mit sowas experimentiert wurde. CD-Rohling kaufen und Dateien rauf.
War dann aber wohl kaum günstiger, weil es ja auch kaum billiger sein kann wie eine gepresste Massenfertigungs-CD, die auch noch ein ordentlich gedrucktes Inlay hat, und vor allem nicht billiger wie gratis.


----------



## N-Traxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				crackajack am 24.06.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 24.06.2009 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es den mit irgendwelchen Terminals wo man seinen MP3Player anstöpseln kann?

EDIT:

Ich glaub die Meschen würden anders denken wenn sowas schon vor der komerzialisierung der MP3`s gegeben hätte. Der MI fiehl doch erst ein das man dafür was verlangen könnte als schon eine ewigkeit MP3 Player im Laden lagen.  
Und dann haben sich die Leute halt auch gefragt, warum soll ich den dafür jetzt auf einmal  was bezahlen?


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				anjuna80 am 24.06.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kauf es halt nicht oder tausche es um. Legitimiert eine auf deinem System nicht funktionierende Software das Kopieren oder was?



Hab ich das behauptet? Nein!
Ich informiere mich natürlich vorher, wenn möglich schon bei einer Demo zum Beispiel:


> GT Legends
> Kommentare:
> spacedrummer schrieb am 16.10.2005, 11.18 Uhr
> Wer Frust statt Adrenalin braucht, sollte sich mal zwei Games mit Starforce-Kopierschutz installieren (z.B. FIA GT-Racing und DTM 2), und schon uebernimmt Starforce die Kontrolle über Installationen bzw. De-Installationen. Die Game-Industrie wird immer unverschämter und dreister. Nicht nur, das unausgegorener Schrott für echte Euros angeboten wird, des Users mühselig erarbeitete Rechner-Konfiguration wird einfach ausgehebelt - als ob XP nicht schon seit 5 Jahren für genug Ärger sorgt.
> ...


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				MisterSmith am 24.06.2009 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 24.06.2009 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann weiss ich nicht in welchem Zusammenhang du das Beispiel gebracht hast. Die Industrie kommt hier mit nichts durch, wir als Kunden können immer entscheiden was wir kaufen und, wie du, uns vorher informieren.


----------



## N-Traxx (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Jetzt wollen sie das was sie wollen doch nicht mehr.   

http://blogs.taz.de/ctrl/2009/06/24/cdu_doch_keine_three_strikes_im_wahlprogramm/

Obwohl sich der neue Satz auch nicht besser liest, das nenn ich mal ein korektes Ziel. 


> “Rechtsverletzungen werden wir effektiv unterbinden.”


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				anjuna80 am 24.06.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann weiss ich nicht in welchem Zusammenhang du das Beispiel gebracht hast. Die Industrie kommt hier mit nichts durch, wir als Kunden können immer entscheiden was wir kaufen und, wie du, uns vorher informieren.


1. Es gibt vor der Veröffentlichung nicht zu jedem Spiel Demos.
2. Um mich informieren zu können, muß es mindestens ein Kunde bereits gekauft haben und  im Internet darüber berichten.

 Natürlich sollte der Kunde sich vorher Informieren, ob die jeweilige Software, auf seinem System funktioniert.
Das Beispiel was ich brachte, hat aber mit dem System nichts zu tun.
Auf der Packung müßte groß draufstehen: "ACHTUNG: Beim Installieren dieser Software kann ihr Betriebssystem beschädigt werden."
Vorrausgestetzt, es hat sich zu der Demo nicht großartig was verändert, ist aber auch egal war ja nur ein stellvertretendes Beispiel.


----------



## Pit0786 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 24.06.2009 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wollen sie das was sie wollen doch nicht mehr.
> 
> http://blogs.taz.de/ctrl/2009/06/24/cdu_doch_keine_three_strikes_im_wahlprogramm/
> 
> ...



Allein der Kommentar von M.A. ist genial  "Wir vergessen nicht."

/Sign


----------



## Mighty-Pirate (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Loblied an die große Koalition:
Liebe Regierungsmitglieder, ich Danke euch! Ihr habt etwas geschafft, das andere Politiker vor euch seit langem verzweifelt versucht haben. Ihr habt es geschafft, ein großen Teil der Gesellschaft, vor allem die Generation U40 wieder für Politik zu interessieren. 
Gut, dass war jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz so geplant, aber das Ergebnis ist spitze (stehender Applaus meinerseits).
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass jemals zuvor so viel zu einem politischen Thema gepostest, getwittert, gebloggt und geyoutubed wurde. Die Leute setzen sich endlich mit euren (fragwürdigen) Plänen auseinander. Junge Menschen treten sogar wegen euch in Parteien ein (ok, jetzt weniger in die großen Volksparteien, aber pfeiff drauf - die Piraten kommen momentan nicht mal mehr hinterher, die ganzen Mitgliedsanträge abzuarbeiten). 
Mein besonderer Dank gilt Frau von der Laien (ups, Schreibfehler). Sie haben die Lawine mit ihrem tollen (aber leider nutzlosen) Zugangserschwerungsgesetz erst so richtig ins rollen gebracht. Ihre Zensursula-Hymmne hat bei YouTube nach knapp 5 Tagen schon ne viertel Million hits. Da werden sogar Schni-Schna-Schnappi und DJ Ötzi neidisch 

Also, wir haben nun angefangen, uns dafür zu interessieren, was ihr da so treibt. Da wir leider festgestellt haben, dass ihr das ohne Themenkompetenz tut, werden wir (hoffentlich) so schnell damit auch nicht wieder aufhören


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Da wird sich doch nur für ein einziges Thema interessiert. Von Umwelt, Finanzen, Bildung, Familie etc. haben die doch auch keinen Dunst/Interesse.


----------



## Pit0786 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2009 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird sich doch nur für ein einziges Thema interessiert. Von Umwelt, Finanzen, Bildung, Familie etc. haben die doch auch keinen Dunst/Interesse.


Wenn niemand versucht sie weiterhin aufzuklären oder diese Inforamtionen zu* streut Unterstützt das deinteresse der jugendlichen ... die Infos müssen meistens auch schmackhaft gemacht werden 




*Editiert: nicht durch zu ersetzt.


----------



## Clemens300 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Auf was für komische Ideen man als Politiker kommt, wenn es darum geht Wähler zu gewinnen - oder doch zu vergraulen. Oder positiv formuliert: Interesse bei den Jugendlichen zu wecken. 

Ist es einfach nur der scheinheilige Versuch um Wahlstimmen bei Musik- und Filmindustrie zu boolen?
Eine Verzweiflungstat vom Type "Kamikaze" um In der Öffentlichkeit diskutiert und demontiert zu werden?
Der versteckte Versuch die Wahlbeteiligung anzukurbeln?
Oder doch nur ein Rekordversuch für´s Guinness Buch in der Kategorie "meist diskutiertester Beitrag"?

Abgesehen davon, dass allein die Deffinition/Begriffsklährung der im Zusammenhang verwendeten Fachbegriffe über eine Legislaturperiode dauern würde, kann man gerade diejenigen, die sich mit der Materie offensichtlich besser aukennen, kaum an einer Verbindung zum Internet hindern. Und selbst dann währe das ganze auch arg geschäftsschägdigend für Provider. Das ist nich wirklich die Unterstützung, die man sich in Zeiten wie diesen wünscht. 

Sollte es trotz allem das noch technisch Unmöglich Möglich gemacht werden, vertraue ich stark darauf, dass die Internetverbindung des Bundestags auch eines Tages wegen zum erliegen kommt. Sei es mit oder ohne Hilfe der Abgeordneten   

lg
Clemens300


----------



## NGamers (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Meiner Meinung nach hat die Politik bei ihrem "Wahljahr im Internet" eines schlichtweg vergessen:
Die blogger-Szene bzw Internetcommunity ist wahnsinnig schnell. Da brauch sich nur einer zu verplappern und schon verteilt es sich innerhalb weniger Minuten über Twitter, Blogs, StudiVZ. Da hocken keine Zeitschriften zwischen, wo man evtl noch mit "Gegenargumentationen" schnell was stoppen könnte, was vor der Wahl eigentlich niemand hätte wissen sollen.

Die Spitzenpolitikr sind schlichtweg überfordert, ihre bisherigen Taktiken funktionieren nicht mehr. Wie hilflos sie sind, sieht man an den ganzen Forderungen der letzten Zeit, und diese sind längst nicht mehr so haltlos wie die "Killerspieldebatte" vor einigen Jahren.
Hier wird über Internetverbote geredet, teile des Internets zu sperren/zensieren, Spiele zu verbieten.

2009 - Die Union hilflos im Internet

Und ganz wichtig: Wer kauft der CDU ab sie seien eine "mediale" Partei, wenn der großteil der Meinung ist das Internet sei ein "ganz neues Medium" und die SPD krallt sich mit nur 3 Gegenstimmen hinter das Gesetz, weil sie Angst vor der Bild haben? Nein, danke liebe "Volksparteien".

Vor 2 Monaten habe ich mich nicht einmal für Politik interessiert, nun steh ich kurz davor einer Partei beizutreten.


----------



## Pit0786 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 24.06.2009 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wollen sie das was sie wollen doch nicht mehr.
> 
> http://blogs.taz.de/ctrl/2009/06/24/cdu_doch_keine_three_strikes_im_wahlprogramm/
> 
> ...




AHA, gefunden  In diesem Blog stehen einige neue Entwicklungen 
PS: An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an N-Traxx


----------



## NGamers (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Da haben sie den Passus mal eben so abgeändert, daß er nicht mehr eindeutig zu interpretieren ist, jedoch 100% das gleiche bedeutet. Prima!


----------



## N-Traxx (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Pit0786 am 25.06.2009 07:48 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an N-Traxx


Bitte schön 

Aber es hat momentan auch was schönes, die drehen total hohl. Kommt zwar jetzt vom Focus, aber die 7% MwSt. für Lebensmittel usw.. vor den Wahlen abzuschaffen hätte was von einem Politischen Selbstmord.


----------



## NGamers (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 25.06.2009 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Pit0786 am 25.06.2009 07:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum hast du die schönen Zitate entfernt? 

"Schurken, die ihre Schnurrbärte zwirbeln sind leicht zu erkennen, diejenigen aber, die sich in gute Taten kleiden, sind schwer zu enttarnen"


----------



## frogi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				NGamers am 25.06.2009 06:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor 2 Monaten habe ich mich nicht einmal für Politik interessiert, nun steh ich kurz davor einer Partei beizutreten.



Na das kann ja dann was werden


----------



## Legolla (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

@Vidaro der folgdenes schrieb:
"am besten sperrt man alle seiten ausser der von CDU und anderen deutschen partein ah und genau Bild is auch noch erlaubt dann ist alles friede freude eierkuchen!
in letzten tagen kommen soviel sperrvorschläge is langsam echt nicht mehr auszuhalten"

Bis dahin ist es (wohl leider) nicht mehr lange hin (schwarz seh)... http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/30/30391/1.html


----------



## N-Traxx (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				NGamers am 25.06.2009 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hast du die schönen Zitate entfernt?



Weil ich mir im nachhinein dachte das es im dem Thema nciht verloren hat. Aber wenn du drauf bestehst.   

CDU/CSU: *Ein Verfassungsbruch als Vorbild!*
CDU/CSU: *Weil ihnen Ihr Geld nichts angeht!*
CDU/CSU: *Da hat die Vernunft ein Ende!* 
CDU/CSU: *Wir werden gewählt um zu Lenken nicht um zu Denken!* 
Ich werde jetzt Wahlkampfdichter für die CDU/CSU.


----------



## Pit0786 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				N-Traxx am 25.06.2009 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> NGamers am 25.06.2009 09:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hatte Volker Pispers es einmal trefflich Formuliert:
"Sie müssen nicht verstehen, sie müssen Glauben!"^^
(Aus dem Programm "Bis Neulich"

Hier noch etwas zum Thema Zensur:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiqyAsrkc_Y&feature=channel


----------



## NGamers (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Pit0786 am 25.06.2009 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 25.06.2009 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das wollt ich auch grad posten 
"Folgerichtig wird der Zugang zu den schrecklichen Seiten nicht gesperrt, sondern lediglich so erschwert, daß nur noch die hinkommen, die unbedingt wollen und sich etwas mit dem Internet auskennen."

"Vergleichbar wäre: Ein Polizist überrascht einen Vergewaltiger auf frischer Tat und statt sich auf ihn zu stürzen, errichtet er einen Sichtschutz, damit zufällig vorbeikommende Passanten die schrecklichen Bilder nicht sehen müssen."


----------



## vlsoft (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Hallo, alle Zusammen!

Obwohl ich 50+ bin, spiele ich doch hin und wieder "K-Spiele". 

Ich habe das vorausgesehen: Wenn das Sperrengesetz kommt, bleibt es nicht beim Sperren von Kinerpornoseiten. Dieses Gesetz ist - wie damals die Notstandsgesetze - nicht weiter, als der Versuch, die Bevölkerung zu bevormunden, Andersdenkende zu kriminalisieren, die eigenen Ansichten - koste es was es wolle - durchzusetzen und die Bürger in Angst zu versetzten, falls diese ihre Meinung offen sagen wollen. 

Aus diesem Grund habe auch ich die Petition gegen dieses Gesetz unterzeichnet. CDU und SPD spielen mit der Angst der Menschen. 

Wer jedoch noch etwas Grips hat, kann diese Parteien nicht (mehr) wählen. Merkel und Steinmeier fordern von den Iranern mehr Presse - und Meinungfreiheit (was ich für richtig halte!), selbst aber sind sie gerade dabei, diese in Deutschland mehr und mehr 
einzuschränken.

Da gibt es nur eins: Wählen gehen und denen einen Denkzettel zu verpassen!
Die (CDU/CSU und SPD=Schwarz und Dunkelgrau) dürfen nicht tun und lassen, was sie wollen!

Diese Parteien sind eh nur noch der Handlanger der Großindustrie und Monopole (z.B. Energiekonzerne, Pharma- und Medienindustrie usw.) und vertreten nicht die Interessen der Bürger.

Wenn die weiter das Sagen haben, geht neben dem Demokratieabbau auch der Sozialabbau weiter (Hartz IV, Steuern rauf für die Kleinen, Steuern runter für die Reichen usw.). Wer dem Geschwätz dieser Politiker noch glaubt, ist dann selbst schuld, wenn nach der Wahl das böse Erwachen kommt.

Und ann alle (bisherigen) Nichtwähler: Wer nicht wählt, läßt Andere über seine Zukunft 
entscheiden und darf sich dann nicht wundern, wenn der "deutsche Michel" wieder mal Denen zum Wahlsieg verhilft.

Also: Geht wählen und wählt Alternativen! Und wenn es nur das kleinere Übel wäre. Laßt Euch nicht einschüchtern! Wenn sie nicht gewählt werden, können sie auch keinen Schaden anrichten.


----------



## Mariahdsk (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Diese Meldung ist mittlerweile veraltet, das die CDU den Passus der Meldung aus ihrem Programm wieder gestrichen hat.


----------



## JarodKhoon (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*

Warum gibt es kein Gesetz, gegen Dummheit in Politik und Amt. Das is schon selbst mehr als kriminell, sowas von sich zu geben. Diese alten Säcke, sollten weggesperrt werden. Das sollen Vorbilder sein? Am Arsch. Sie leben es uns doch vor, kriminell zu werden. Fragt mal diese Dummmenschen, was ne E-Mail is und ob se schon mal eine gelesen bzw. beantwortet haben. Es gibt einige Ausnahmen, so isses ja nich. Aber der Rest, nein. Ich wähle die Piraten Partei, so wie zur Europawahl. Ich werde wieder mein Protest T-Shirt tragen. Ich werde weiterhin, Petitionen zu unterstützen, die es Wert sind. Ich möchte nicht zu den Vollpfosten gehören, die brav weiterhin das glauben, was ihnen diese Hässlunds (Politiker) erzählen.

So, das war mein Wort zum Montag.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Montag.


----------



## NGamers (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Mariahdsk am 27.06.2009 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Meldung ist mittlerweile veraltet, das die CDU den Passus der Meldung aus ihrem Programm wieder gestrichen hat.



Glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht. GENAU nachdem sie gemerkt haben es kommt groß raus, umschreiben sie es lieber: "Kriminalität im Netz wird mit allen Mitteln bekämpft" (oder so ähnlich). Ja wenn das mal nicht das gleiche nur anders umschrieben ist


----------



## N-Traxx (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: CDU will Internetsperre für Raubkopierer*



			
				Mariahdsk am 27.06.2009 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Meldung ist mittlerweile veraltet, das die CDU den Passus der Meldung aus ihrem Programm wieder gestrichen hat.



Ja Sie haben die Textstelle verallgemeinert. Ich denke mal das die hoffen das die Leute vergessen was sie gesagt haben.


----------

